# Socio del club de Golf de La Moraleja se lleva a una prostituta. Vídeo largo dentro de la noticia.



## Cormac (11 Jul 2022)

Toggle navigation
LA MORALEJA
Sucesos
*Altercado en el Club de Golf de La Moraleja*
El pasado domingo en el elitista Club de la Moraleja sucedió un suceso de lo más llamativo.



AnteriorSiguiente


Lunes 11 de julio de 2022






A+
a-

En un club tan exclusivo como es de La Moraleja, sucedió uno de los hechos más insólitos de lo que llevamos de verano y no pasó inadvertidos para sus socios. Esta claro que la Ola de Calor hace estragos. Y es que una señorita se puso a hacer Topless, un comportamiento inapropiado en las normas del club. La llamaron la atención y tras hacer caso omiso a dicha advertencia, fue expulsada del recinto deportivo junto con su acompañante.


Por *Redacción*
Fue en ese momento cuando *se armo una pequeña reyerta.* Y es que* empleados de dicho club se tuvieron que emplear a fondo para sacarla del recinto*, momento en que dicha señorita se puso a dar bolsazos a diestro y siniestro. En fín, *abajo adjuntamos un video muy esclarecedor*, juzguen ustedes…

*VÍDEO DENTRO DE LA NOTICIA*









Altercado en el Club de Golf de La Moraleja


En un club tan exclusivo como es de La Moraleja, sucedió uno de los hechos más insólitos de lo que llevamos de verano y no pasó inadvertidos para sus socios. Esta claro que la Ola de Calor hace estragos. Y es que una señorita se puso a hacer Topless, un c



www.tribunadelamoraleja.com


----------



## Cormac (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Vulcan86 (11 Jul 2022)

Jajajajaja como me gustan estas movidas


----------



## eljusticiero (11 Jul 2022)

Good par de pieses


----------



## _V_ (11 Jul 2022)

Putas are life, putas are love.

En fin, qué sería del mundo sin las putas.


----------



## snafu (11 Jul 2022)

Curioso que las que tienen el problema son las charos, que expulsan la competencia que ofrece muuucho mejores condiciones, compra vs alquiler, en el país de la burbuja sexual (@Archimanguina) y la VIOGEN, y el manginazo de la cruz roja a partirse las gafas por ellas...muy representativo todo de estos tiempos.

Pd: no había visto el segundo vídeo, más largo, de "La Tribuna de la Moraleja", donde también sale un kalbo velando por las charos. Y el kalbo que trae a la lumi, debería ser sancionado por el Club, que es lo que es, un nido de hipócritas, por tener menos luces que una patera. Escenas de un expaís, y una época.


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Jul 2022)

tremenda señora, mis dies por el gusto del señorito.


----------



## vic252525 (11 Jul 2022)

grande


----------



## vico (11 Jul 2022)

Supongo que la lumi le descontaría el toqueteo del tonto de la Cruz roja.
Vaya crack ese señor.


----------



## -Galaiko (11 Jul 2022)

Que puto chad el calvo, el puto amo, el tío ahí fumándose su cigarrito y partiéndose la caja. 
Solo le faltaba una copa de brandy en la mano. 
Hilo mítico.


----------



## CarneconOjos (11 Jul 2022)

Ni en la Moraleja podemos vivir a gusto 

Que crack se lleva a una señora, donde hay mas putas por metro cuadrado de toda España.


----------



## |||||||| (11 Jul 2022)

Espero que empuren al mangina de la Cruz Roja.


----------



## Mongolo471 (11 Jul 2022)

Y yo que pensaba que era un hilo sobre Bale


----------



## superloki (11 Jul 2022)

El putero es el que mejor se lo ha pasado. No me extrañaría que la hubiera llevado a propósito para tocar los cojones al "club"...


----------



## Juanchufri (11 Jul 2022)

No falla, charo gritando e impidiendo que un hombre haga su trabajo, si hubiese dejado que la arrastrara fuera no habría habido tanto follón.

Al cliente le falta un hervor o está gagá, porque no se puede estar tan empanado.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (11 Jul 2022)

Se ha ganado el extra


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Jul 2022)

Vaya jodido amo


----------



## EnergiaLibre (11 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



jefe


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 Jul 2022)

Moraleja, Moraleja esconde la teta, puteja.


----------



## Scarjetas (11 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Toggle navigation
> LA MORALEJA
> Sucesos
> *Altercado en el Club de Golf de La Moraleja*
> ...



Mis dieces cormac... y mis dientes largos


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 Jul 2022)

Qué assssco todo el puto Cayetanado, clase inútil y rentista, in lastre para la sociedad.


----------



## pandillero (11 Jul 2022)

El socorrista es tambien el segurata? Porque da para denuncia por agresión.


----------



## kawalimit (11 Jul 2022)

Primer comentario de la noticia:

Albertotarjetaya - 11/07/2022 @ 16:08:15 (GMT+1)
*Hay que sancionarlo 1 año, las prostitutas del resto de socios, se comportan dentro del club. 

*


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Jul 2022)

¿Que me queréis cobrar todo el.segundo semestre si me doy de baja hoy? Ya veremos quién ríe el último


----------



## espada de madera (11 Jul 2022)

Se trata de un selecto y distinguido club. Ahí no vale con tener dinero, sólo permiten la entrada a gente con muchísima clase, educación y altísimo nivel cultural, como se puede apreciar en las imágenes.


----------



## audienorris1899 (11 Jul 2022)

Al final se llevaron al putero a comisaría:


----------



## Hamtel (11 Jul 2022)

Que alguien ponga el teléfono de la señorita


----------



## espada de madera (11 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> jefe



jojojo, puto amo dice, mirar bien el video entero anda, lo echan del club, se va a su casa medio llorando, calvo y derroido y encima todavía la acompaña a ella

Y VAYA TETAS


----------



## Saco de papas (11 Jul 2022)

parece la version paco de pretty woman, cuando la echan de la tienda de ropa..


----------



## Topedelagama (11 Jul 2022)

Ya no se puede llevar tranquilamente putas al club...siempre tiene que haber una charo de corta lotes.


----------



## Saco de papas (11 Jul 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Ya no se puede llevar tranquilamente putas al club...siempre tiene que haber una charo de corta lotes.



Joder man pero si se estaba comiendo los cacacuetes en la mesa como si fuera un mono...


----------



## Biluao (11 Jul 2022)

Bueno, y al final, cual es "la moraleja" de todo esto?...

No pertenecer nunca a un club que te admita como socio.


----------



## Saco de papas (11 Jul 2022)

Biluao dijo:


> Bueno, y al final, cual es "la moraleja" de todo esto?...
> 
> No pertenecer nunca a un club que te admita como socio.



La próxima vez rumana, brasileña no:



Vienen ya con otros modales.


----------



## favelados (11 Jul 2022)

Biluao dijo:


> Bueno, y al final, cual es "la moraleja" de todo esto?...
> 
> No pertenecer nunca a un club que te admita como socio.




O tb Nunca te apuntes a un club que no admita putas


----------



## Sr. Pérez (11 Jul 2022)

Creo que es físicamente imposible que se produzca una "reyerta" en la Moraleja. O sea, en plan. ¿No sabes?

Y si este ha sido uno de los hechos más insólitos en lo que llevamos de verano, ahora me mata la curiosidad... ¿cuáles han sido los otros?


----------



## randomizer (11 Jul 2022)

Joder con la charo de voz cazallera que graba, qué asco de pava, poco le ha dado la brasileña...


----------



## Archimanguina (11 Jul 2022)

la revolusion francesa empezó por mucho menos....ojo con prohibir les putes que se vienen cosas chulisimas.


----------



## Ikkyu (11 Jul 2022)

Jajajaja brutal

El putero contemplando cigarro en mano el espectaculo sin mover un dedo

La charo envidiosa intentando echar a la putana

El calbo aliade

Los señores pijos indignados por ver dos tetas en su club (pero iran a la playa y no pararan de fichar tetas)


----------



## curvilineo (11 Jul 2022)

Grandísimo!


----------



## Jordanpt (11 Jul 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Espero que empuren al mangina de la Cruz Roja.



Pues no creo que le empuren porque en teoría estaba defendiendo a una mujer que estaba siendo atacada por la brasileira.
Aún así hay que ser imbecil para meterse entre dos mujeres de gresca, sólo en última instancia si ya le está pateando la cabeza estando inconsciente.

Pero el primero que la echa a empujones del club, que posible defensa tiene ese??

Por cierto como se nota que Brasil todavía no ha sido pervertido por el feminismo.
La chavala sabe con quien puede meterse, no con un hombre que te calza una hostia y te arranca la cabeza.


----------



## Scarjetas (11 Jul 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Al final se llevaron al putero a comisaría:



Muy buena pregunta.


----------



## Scarjetas (11 Jul 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Al final se llevaron al putero a comisaría:



Muy buena pregunta.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Jul 2022)

Menudo subnormal el de la Cruz Roja, de la Cruz Roja tenía que ser el mierdas ese, que ni con una mujercita puede!!

Después este será Viogenizado por sus compañeras, que se la maman gratis a los moronegros que llegan en patera.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Jul 2022)

Charos de mierda en todos los fregaos.


----------



## frangelico (11 Jul 2022)

snafu dijo:


> Curioso que las que tienen el problema son las charos, que expulsan la competencia que ofrece muuucho mejores condiciones, compra vs alquiler, en el país de la burbuja sexual (@Archimanguina) y la VIOGEN, y el manginazo de la cruz roja a partirse las gafas por ellas...muy representativo todo de estos tiempos.
> 
> Pd: no había visto el segundo vídeo, más largo, de "La Tribuna de la Moraleja", donde también sale un kalbo velando por las charos. Y el kalbo que trae a la lumi, debería ser sancionado por el Club, que es lo que es, un nido de hipócritas, por tener menos luces que una patera. Escenas de un expaís, y una época.



Anda que no hay en ese club putas, eso sí, casadas con su cliente. Esta salió vulgar y escandalosa, si no, habría colado.


----------



## Fiodor (11 Jul 2022)

Tienes tanta pasta que en vez de follarte a la puta (o aparte de), te la llevas de paseo al club pijo para que los tíos se pongan cachondos y las tías se mueran de rabia... Y luego dicen que el dinero no da la felicidad...


----------



## Asurbanipal (11 Jul 2022)

Eso le pasa al calvo por llevar al Club a una puta de extrarradio.
En las condiciones no escritas de esos clubs opusinos está el llevar a scorts decentes, educadas y de alto nivel adquisitivo.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Charos de mierda en todos los fregaos.



Es su naturaleza, amargar la vida a la gente y convertir todo lo que tocan en mierda.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Jul 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Tienes tanta pasta que en vez de follarte a la puta (o aparte de), te la llevas de paseo al club pijo para que los tíos se pongan cachondos y las tías se mueran de rabia... Y luego dicen que el dinero no da la felicidad...



Eso he pensado yo, ahora estarán todos los del Club, calientes como una moto, intentando conseguir por todos los medios el número de teléfono de la susodicha.


----------



## |||||||| (11 Jul 2022)

El putero ese que aprenda de Ábalos, que las lleva aseadas y modositas, aunque claro, el precio no será el mismo que el de una recién llegada de las fabelas.


----------



## Roberto Malone (11 Jul 2022)

Menudo LOL. Parece que el tipo quería liarla sí o sí.

Se desentiende totalmente del 'ser de luz'. Cualquiera sabe que en esa situación (tetas al aire) las charos (alguna) pondrían el grito en el cielo.


----------



## |||||||| (11 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que el viejo, que estará divorciado recientemente y posiblemente pseudo-viogenizado, habrá querido ir al club con su nueva amiguita para putear a su ex-mujer y a las harpías de sus amigas.

Espero que a la charo que grabó a la puti y luego lo ha publicado, incluyendo las agresiones, la EMPAPELEN los de Protección de Datos.


----------



## Borjamari (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Yomimo (11 Jul 2022)

El calvo se fuma un puro literalmente, menudo crack..

La pedorra qué graba igual es más pvta qué la otra pero va de señora.


----------



## brickworld (11 Jul 2022)

Pero el Salmones que dicen arriba parece que se iba trsnquilamente al suv  eso sí un poco perjudicado en los andares...
Es la puta de Marconi la que no se quería ir de la vida de lujos que se le había presentado en el club de la moraleja, quizás estaba echando afotos para el putigram y se sentía ya pretty woman 

De todas formas tiene más nivel la puta del Marconi que la Charo de mierda intentando usar al Alberto cómo perro de presa, si tantas ganas tienes de echar a la puta echala tu jodida Charo de mierda 
Mención especial para el Diego palmero de la Charo y el tonto del socorrista que se arrastra ejerciendo de segurata mangina de mierda


----------



## lucky starr (11 Jul 2022)

El socio ha querido montar el pollo. Sin mas.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (11 Jul 2022)

La expulsan de una piscina por hacer topless y se lía a golpes


El Club de Golf de la Moraleja, en Madrid, vivió hace unos días un altercado que ha sacudido las redes sociales. Una joven, que acompañaba a un hombre...




elcorreoweb.es


----------



## Yomimo (11 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> El socio ha querido montar el pollo. Sin mas.



Además debía ir bien puesto, reconozco qué he pasado vergüenza ajena por él.


----------



## El centinela (11 Jul 2022)

Las mejores putas estan en Madriz


----------



## brickworld (11 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> La expulsan de una piscina por hacer topless y se lía a golpes
> 
> 
> El Club de Golf de la Moraleja, en Madrid, vivió hace unos días un altercado que ha sacudido las redes sociales. Una joven, que acompañaba a un hombre...
> ...



Que pasa se les ha caído la prostituta después de una joven? O es que es el ejemplo perfecto de una puta que hace su trabajo sin estar obligada y es libre de enseñar las lolas?

Es una pretty woman Paco si, pero que más da una pretty woman y una puta decente aunque sea del Marconi


----------



## Clorhídrico (11 Jul 2022)

Una golfa en el club de golfos.


----------



## Felson (11 Jul 2022)

No sé en la Moraleja, pero en Somosaguas, por poner un ejemplo que conozco, la gente, en su mayoría, son unos cenutrios y paletos de nivel Dios. Gente sin pizca de cultura, saber estar o, siquiera, oler bien. Gente de la más baja estofa como no he visto en Móstoles, Carabanchel o, incluso, Parla, Getafe o Pinto. De lo peor, en serio y lo digo en serio. Allí vive el Alfonso Alonso (que no respeta ni la más mínima regla ni siquiera de tráfico u otros, como el locutor de la Ser que, al menos, solo deja el coche en plaza de minusválidos, aunque tenga sitio dos metros más allá -algo habitual allí-. Son escoria y gentuza con un nivel intelectual y social mucho más bajo que en Alcorcón o Móstoles. Repito, lo digo en serio.


----------



## FrayCuervo (11 Jul 2022)

Alberto, coño, que no!


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (11 Jul 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Jajajajaja como me gustan estas movidas


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>




Para ser un club tan luxoso tienen los pavimentos que dan pena.


----------



## sepultada en guano (11 Jul 2022)

superloki dijo:


> El putero es el que mejor se lo ha pasado. No me extrañaría que la hubiera llevado a propósito para tocar los cojones al "club"...



Hombre, no deja de ser un "club".


----------



## bullish consensus (11 Jul 2022)

Pero q pasa? Es q nunca han visto una puta? Que ha hecho para q la maltraten así?


----------



## JDD (11 Jul 2022)

La mejor pelicula del cine español jamás vista.


----------



## brickworld (11 Jul 2022)

Por lo que se entiende a la señora puta es que ella solo quería ir a una poza (piscina) donde estaban las otras charos ballenato derroidas mirándola con envidia charil y prostitufobia denunciable


----------



## Tackler (11 Jul 2022)

Todo el mundo diciendo de llamar a la policía pero nadie la llama. Luego dirán que la policía tarda mucho en llegar y que cuando llega ya ha pasado todo.

Lo mejor de todo es la pila de manginas que ninguno puede con una tía.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (11 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



Jajajaj


----------



## Antiparticula (11 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Menudo subnormal el de la Cruz Roja, de la Cruz Roja tenía que ser el mierdas ese, que ni con una mujercita puede!!
> 
> Después este será Viogenizado por sus compañeras, que se la maman gratis a los moronegros que llegan en patera.



@Solidario García , que aquí se están metiendo con uno de tus compañeros.
Di algo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

Que buenas tetas, pena que no se la del topless de antes.

Muy buenas perras en cualquier caso


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> jojojo, puto amo dice, mirar bien el video entero anda, lo echan del club, se va a su casa medio llorando, calvo y derroido y encima todavía la acompaña a ella
> 
> Y VAYA TETAS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119748



Esta brutalerrima la pvta, mis dieses.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



Be the man


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (11 Jul 2022)

Esta wena la brazuquilla, mis dies al viejales, ha sobrevivido al chute de viagra que se ha metido para la samba pelvica que le tiene que haber dado la tia.

En cuanto a la charo, tipica envidiosa.


----------



## brickworld (11 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



Calvo derroido con pelo polla de mierda en los laterales pero con suficiente dinero para sudar de todo y llevarse a una puta del Marconi a un nido de Charos viejales escandalizadas... 

Mis dieces.. pena de no ser ese Chad paco de mierda,si es verdad lo del NH deberá estar enterrado en dineros.. quizás su única preocupación es no pillar algún bixo de las putas estás, la crisis y la "recision" se la deben de sudar bien sudada


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Calvo derroido con pelo polla de mierda en los laterales pero con suficiente dinero para sudar de todo y llevarse a una puta del Marconi a un nido de Charos viejales escandalizadas...
> 
> Mis dieces.. pena de no ser ese Chad paco de mierda,si es verdad lo del NH deberá estar enterrado en dineros.. quizás su única preocupación es no pillar algún bixo de las putas estás, la crisis y la "recision" se la deben de sudar bien sudada



Un alfa Chad, lo sigue siendo, aún derroído.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

La camiseta de WITH LOVE, es brutal también


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2022)

Eso pasa por llevar putas, si hubiera llevado una escort, no hubiera tenido problemas.


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2022)

Desde un punto de vista progre, el de la cruz roja y los demas, ha tocado teta y ha ejercido violencia sexual a una mujer vulnerable --> Jenarizese.
El putero es un puto crack, sabia que se iba a liar. Desde un puto de vista progre, por ser putero --> jenarizese.
La charo, es una charo.
Y la puta, pues melafo.
Desde la distropia progre todos los hombres en la carcel y todas las mujeres han sido vulneradas--> Paguita buena.


Y curioso porque la puta ya estaba fuera o se iba a ir, sin oponerse (obviamente no de muy buen gusto, pero sin oponerse) y ha sido la charo la que se puesto a "charear" para decir aqui manda mi coño para dejar constancia al resto y presumir de Charo-alfa, y es cuando se ha montado el pollo. De hecho la mayor parte de la pelea es fuera del recinto. Cuando, si ya esta la puta fuera del recinto, todo el mundo se mete dentro y se acabo el circo, pero habia cierto "interes" de la charo en querer demostrar que su coño era mejor que el de la puta.


----------



## Hamtel (11 Jul 2022)

El pijo de verde está jodidísimo de la envidia


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

Nuevo avatar y firma, betillas


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Nuevo avatar y firma, betillas



Es el "prócer putero" por excelencia.


_*



Procer

Hacer clic para expandir...


*_


> : _Hombre ilustre que es respetado por sus cualidades y disfruta de especial consideración entre los de su clase o profesión_


----------



## matajuesas (11 Jul 2022)

quieren acabar con las putas para la clase media, el follar solo sera para los ricos y guapos que rotan conejas sin pagar

estos ijos de puta estan estrangulando a remero medio al maximo



_V_ dijo:


> Putas are life, putas are love.
> 
> En fin, qué sería del mundo sin las putas.



pues no se que coño haceis que aqui no se lia cuando van a prohibir las putas para septiembre

y no me vengas con las gilipolleces de "se anunciaran como masajistas, pides telefonos por privado," etc etc etc

sera un puto coñazo encontrar tias nuevas, tendras 3 o 4 telefonos de siempre, iras acojonado por si te la lian. si intentas ir con alguna nueva no sabes si es alguna funcionaria de mierda sentando una trampa


----------



## AMP (11 Jul 2022)

Por un momento pensé que La Sexta se había quedado sin alguna "periodista"


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2022)

Y por otro lado, hacer publico un video en el que sale semidesnuda una mujer mostrarndo sus tetas sin su permiso... ufff, ahi a lo mejor la puta, si le da por pelear, le mete un buen puro a la charo-alfa.


----------



## Covaleda (11 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



¿Se sabe ya su nick en el Foro?


----------



## uno_de_tantos (11 Jul 2022)

Pues yo casi lloro, que alguien pague por los derechos del video. De aquí sale una Pretty Woman versión castuza para ser estrenada al mediodía en telecinco.


----------



## Busher (11 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> jefe



Esta pensando... tres hoyos de tres golpes, con un par y sin cambiar de palo.


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Jul 2022)

Hay que hacer un gif del calvo fumador, ya! 







Me gustaría saber la motivación real de esta historia.
La venganza la sirven fría, dicen.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ellis Wyatt (11 Jul 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Putas are life, putas are love.
> 
> En fin, qué sería del mundo sin las putas.



Opinión de cuñado, en base exclusivamente al vídeo.

La brasileña comienza por las buenas. La charo comienza muy agresiva. Cuando le dicen a la brasileña que se vaya, ella dice: "Claro, sim. Nao precissa ter..." Ahí la agarra por la fuerza el pagafantas de la charo, pasa a decir: "A minha (?) e para la" "Eu vou a entrar na porta" "Cadê meu marido?". "Não me toca" Cuándo la charo sigue amenazando, responde "Fodase. Eu vou a sair. Cadê ele? Vámonos." Comienza a irse, pero el pagafantas no ha mostrado su superioridad, , la agarra, y se pone violento. "Me vai a bater?" Ahí se ponen los dos caballeros blancos en modo turbinado. Ella dice "Com licença, eu quero tirar miha ropa." Uno de los caballeros blancos la sujeta, y dice "para, que yo te doy la ropa". La brasileña dice: "Para a esa mulher, eu vou te processar. Eu vou processar a esa mulher." Uno de los caballeros blancos dicen que van a sancionar al que la trajo, y la manda a tomar por culo. Recondemos: una extranjera de un metro cincuenta rodeada de maromos, que le han quitado la ropa, el móvil, y la están echando a la fuerza. Ahí se muerde al que la está sujetando, y grita: "Quero meu celular." El caballero blanco la reduce y la tumba en el suelo por la fuerza. Comienzan a gritar que llamen a la policía para llevársela. Ella dice: "Chama a polícia, ent~ao. Chama. Eu so quero ir para minha casa. Eu so quero meu celular. Llama a policía. Isto é preconceito". Recordemos que le han robado el teléfono los caballeros blancos antes de reducirla en el suelo. Vuelve a decir: ""Cadê meu teléfono? Cadê meu teléfono?"

Traducido: Cuando le dicen que se vaya, ella dice: "Claro, si; no es necesario tener..." Ahí la agarra por la fuerza el pagafantas de la charo, pasa a decir: "Mi (?) es por allí" "Voy a pasar por la puerta" "¿Dónde está mi marido?". "No me toques" Cuándo la charo sigue amenazando, responde "Jódete. Voy a salir. ¿Dónde está él? Vámonos." Comienza a irse, pero el pagafantas no ha mostrado su superioridad, la agarra, y se pone violento. "¿Me vas a pegar?" Ahí se ponen los dos caballeros blancos en modo turbinado. Ella dice "Perdone, quiero coger mi ropa" Uno de los caballeros blancos la sujeta, y dice "para, que yo te doy la ropa". La brasileña dice: "Para a esa mujer, voy a te demandar. Voy a demandar a esa mujer." Uno de los caballeros blancos dicen que van a sancionar al que la trajo, y la manda a tomar por culo. Recondemos: una extranjera de un metro cincuenta rodeada de maromos, que le han quitado la ropa, el móvil, y la están echando a la fuerza. Ahí se muerde al que la está sujetando, y grita: "Quiero mi teléfono." El caballero blanco la reduce y la tumba en el suelo por la fuerza. Comienzan a gritar que llamen a la policía para llevársela. Ella dice: "Llama a la policía entonces. LLlama. Yo solo quiero irme a mi casa. Solo quiero mi teléfono. Llama a la policía. Esto es prejuicio". Recordemos que le han "retirado" el teléfono los caballeros blancos antes de reducirla en el suelo. Vuelve a decir: ""¿Dónde está mi teléfono? ¿Dónde está mi teléfono?"

Si se le hubiese dejado recoger su ropa e irse sin tocarla ni tumbarla en el suelo a la fuerza, no se habría liado la que se lió. La brasileña responde a la agresión. Las brasileñas no son tan bobinas y lanares como los españoles. Si las acorralas, pelean. Finalmente, si esto no fuera una charo de La Moraleja lanzando a su pagafantas y a los caballeros blancos contra una brasileña más joven y más bonita, soy escéptico respecto a que el tratamiento de la prensa hubiera sido el mismo. Ni que decir que derribarla, y reducirla en el suelo no parece que fuera muy necesario.


----------



## Chitauri ⠠⠵ (11 Jul 2022)

@Lord Vader, el gif que pedías.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

Chitauri ⠠⠵ dijo:


> @Lord Vader, el gif que pedías.



Be the man


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (11 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



MÍTICO


----------



## RFray (11 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Menudo subnormal el de la Cruz Roja, de la Cruz Roja tenía que ser el mierdas ese, que ni con una mujercita puede!!
> 
> Después este será Viogenizado por sus compañeras, que se la maman gratis a los moronegros que llegan en patera.



Pobre hombre, para una vez en su vida que ha estado a punto de tocar teta, aunque fuese en esas circunstancias.


----------



## Setapéfranses (11 Jul 2022)

puff


----------



## Escombridos (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Guanotopía (11 Jul 2022)

Ojalá la chavala les meta una denuncia al Alberto, al de la cruz roja y a la charo.


----------



## Busher (11 Jul 2022)

FrayCuervo dijo:


> Alberto, coño, que no!



Charo: ¡¡¡ Alberto metete... !!!
Alberto: (Si que me metia... si...).


----------



## matajuesas (11 Jul 2022)

las neomonjas de lasexta quieren que no puedas follar si no eres rico o guapo

la basura prohibicionista hay que hecharla fuera a patadas. nos quieren remando y amargados.


----------



## Segismunda (11 Jul 2022)

Este bikini se vio chistoso pero es ella que puso los tirantes alrededor de las tetas, no es un diseño que sea así, fíjense bien:


----------



## superloki (11 Jul 2022)

Si la lumi se lo monta bien, le puede sacar una pasta al club de pijos. La charo del teléfono le ha achuchado a sus maromos y han entrado al trapo. La puta no estaba en ningún momento violenta hasta que han empezado con los empujones y las malas maneras. No lo han sabido hacer bien y ahora podrían estar metidos en un lío. Estoy cada vez más convencido que el putero la llevó por joder a alguien del club (o quizá a todos), porque se le ve disfrutando cada momento mientras se fuma el puro. El calvo del principio y el de la cruz roja han metido la pata pero bien... y todo para contentar a la charo chillona...


----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Pero el puto socorrista de mierda quién le manda meterse en lo que no le llaman, a ese mierda le pagan para que no se ahoguen ballenas en la piscina, el resto como si cae una bomba nuclear



Tienes toda la razón, porque si mientras está ahí conteniendo a la cabreada mujer, se ahoga alguien, entonces tiene responsabilidades penales.

Iría a ayudar porque temía que le aplicaran un despido libre. Pero vamos, hizo mal. Él no es segurata.


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2022)

Habian dicho por ahi Marconi, no? Es para un amigo.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (11 Jul 2022)

*Domingo en el Club de la Moraleja con una Puta en la Piscina 

--------------------- MANDA --------------------------------------*


----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Si la lumi se lo monta bien, le puede sacar una pasta al club de pijos. La charo del teléfono le ha achuchado a sus maromos y han entrado al trapo. La puta no estaba en ningún momento violenta hasta que han empezado con los empujones y las malas maneras. No lo han sabido hacer bien y ahora podrían estar metidos en un lío. Estoy cada vez más convencido que el putero la llevó por joder a alguien del club (o quizá a todos), porque se le ve disfrutando cada momento mientras se fuma el puro. El calvo del principio y el de la cruz roja han metido la pata pero bien... y todo para contentar a la charo chillona...



Pues ojalá pase lo que dices y los empuren. Ojalá. Qué asco me han dado, con tanto clasismo y malos modos.

Ahora bien, duda: ¿si le dicen a alguien que se vaya y no se va, no tiene el segurata la potestad de sacarlo a empujones o en brazos? Por ese lado no habría nada ilegal, otra cosa es si otra gente distinta fue a joderla.


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Si la lumi se lo monta bien, le puede sacar una pasta al club de pijos. La charo del teléfono le ha achuchado a sus maromos y han entrado al trapo. La puta no estaba en ningún momento violenta hasta que han empezado con los empujones y las malas maneras. No lo han sabido hacer bien y ahora podrían estar metidos en un lío. Estoy cada vez más convencido que el putero la llevó por joder a alguien del club (o quizá a todos), porque se le ve disfrutando cada momento mientras se fuma el puro. El calvo del principio y el de la cruz roja han metido la pata pero bien... y todo para contentar a la charo chillona...




Para mi que la charo-alfa, es la encargada o algo asi. Espero que este folletin tenga mas episodios y haya denuncias de por medio. Aunque me da que la puta pasara de problemas. A ver si con suerte alguna ONG se mete en el ajo para defender a la puta. Que creo que tiene motivos para denunciar y hacer mas ruido.


----------



## un mundo feliz (11 Jul 2022)

Pero vamos a ver, en un club tan exclusivo ¿ no tienen a tiarrones de seguridad para bregar con estos temas ? ¿ Tiene que ir el socorrista ? Vamos, no me jodas, ni en los club de ricachones nos libramos del paquismo.

Por otro lado, ole la actitud del que contrata los servicios de la señorita, en plan estoy de vuelta de todo y me la suda que me echeis de vuestro club de mierda.


----------



## superloki (11 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues ojalá pase lo que dices y los empuren. Ojalá. Qué asco me han dado, con tanto clasismo y malos modos.
> 
> Ahora bien, duda: ¿si le dicen a alguien que se vaya y no se va, no tiene el segurata la potestad de sacarlo a empujones o en brazos? Por ese lado no habría nada ilegal, otra cosa es si otra gente distinta fue a joderla.



Tal como están las cosas sobre todo ahora, si la tía se hubiera negado a irse o la hubiera armado, lo mejor es llamar a la policía. Hubiera sido distinto si la puta se pone agresiva y empieza a pegar a todo el mundo o destrozarlo todo. Entonces si veo normal inmovilizarla. No ha sido el caso y ambos se disponían a irse del club. El putero tenía su venganza y la puta el dinero que le daría el otro. Sin embargo, el calvo grandullón y la charo del teléfono lo liaron todo. Espero que les metan una buena multa y además pidan perdón a la puta...


----------



## El Patron (11 Jul 2022)

El De la Cruz roja con lo que ha visto y semi palpado ya tiene para las pajillas hasta año nuevo. 
fijo que el próximo verano vuelve a currar allí mismo por si al salmones se le ocurre volver con otra amiga.


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, en un club tan exclusivo ¿ no tienen a tiarrones de seguridad para bregar con estos temas ? ¿ Tiene que ir el socorrista ? Vamos, no me jodas, ni en los club de ricachones nos libramos del paquismo.
> 
> Por otro lado, ole la actitud del que contrata los servicios de la señorita, en plan estoy de vuelta de todo y me la suda que me echeis de vuestro club de mierda.




Es un sitio de "bien" en una zona de "bien". Ahi no necesitan seguratas. Otra cosa es si ese club estuviera en Orcasitas.


----------



## El Patron (11 Jul 2022)

Per cierto, muy crack el tio. Gozándolo con el show y el prurito!! Sin complejo alguno!!


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Tal como están las cosas sobre todo ahora, si la tía se hubiera negado a irse o la hubiera armado, lo mejor es llamar a la policía. Hubiera sido distinto si la puta se pone agresiva y empieza a pegar a todo el mundo o destrozarlo todo. Entonces si veo normal inmovilizarla. No ha sido el caso y ambos se disponían a irse del club. El putero tenía su venganza y la puta el dinero que le daría el otro. Sin embargo, el calvo grandullón y la charo del teléfono lo liaron todo. Espero que les metan una buena multa y además pidan perdón a la puta...



Y te digo otra cosa más: ¿difundir el vídeo en el que se la reconoce a ella totalmente, no es también ilegal?

Joder si la puta se busca un buen abogado se los come, pero me temo que no lo hará. Chicos recaudad fondos en el foro, a un abogado dispuesto, y que alguien vaya a buscarla al polígono ofreciéndole apoyo legal. Será nuestra particular manera de luchar contra "la casta"  .


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y te digo otra cosa más: ¿difundir el vídeo en el que se la reconoce a ella totalmente, no es también ilegal?
> 
> Joder si la puta se busca un buen abogado se los come, pero me temo que no lo hará. Chicos recaudad fondos en el foro, a un abogado dispuesto, y que alguien vaya a buscarla al polígono ofreciéndole apoyo legal. Será nuestra particular manera de luchar contra "la casta"  .




Pues yo creo que si, ademas (desde mi cuñadismo), que se le vean las tetas y publicarlo, podria vulnerar su honor. Tedria que haber pixelado la cara.


----------



## vladimirovich (11 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



¿Cual es su nick?.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Pues yo creo que si, ademas (desde mi cuñadismo), que se le vean las tetas y publicarlo, podria vulnerar su honor. Tedria que haber pixelado la cara.



Y sin tener en cuenta lo de las tetas... estando en dicho recinto privado, no sé yo eso de grabar y luego difundir si será legal...


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (11 Jul 2022)

*Tu eres el responsable de esto ?

NO *


----------



## Redwill (11 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Y curioso porque la puta ya estaba fuera o se iba a ir, sin oponerse (obviamente no de muy buen gusto, pero sin oponerse) y ha sido la charo la que se puesto a "charear" para decir aqui manda mi coño para dejar constancia al resto y presumir de Charo-alfa, y es cuando se ha montado el pollo. De hecho la mayor parte de la pelea es fuera del recinto. Cuando, si ya esta la puta fuera del recinto, todo el mundo se mete dentro y se acabo el circo, pero habia cierto "interes" de la charo en querer demostrar que su coño era mejor que el de la puta.



Es que tengo esa sensacion, la tia estaba fuera, cierra la verja sutilmente detras suya o se coloca el muñeco en la puerta sin pronunciar una palabra y esta fuera y asunto finalizado, pero la charo se le ha notado mucho el tonillo femenino que ha incendiado a la otra menstruante que seguro que acabara de salir de una favela donde cagaba en un agujero en el suelo, pero sigue siendo otra femina y eso no ha dejado pasarlo.

Muy poco profesional si es la que manda

Realmente si no empleas tonillo ni aires para echar de un lugar a una persona fuera de lugar lo terminas haciendo, me parecen muy poco profesionales para ser un club con admision sera que no estan acostumbrados ni preparados para echar a nadie, es mas toda la pelicula y ni uno ha tenido la iniciativa de llamar a la policia, con la perra furiosa lanzando jabs


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Vale, te compro que justo ahí en la puerta del club no tiene porqué haber. Pero ya te digo que en esas urbanizaciones tienen seguratas a la entrada de la urba y patrullando. En un caso así deberían ser ellos los que actuen, y como decía, en ningún caso el socorrista haciendo el parguela, que como se descuide se va a comer un buen marrón.




Si, la Moraleja si tiene "seguridad privada", pero ese club esta fuera de la urbanizacion de la Morajela, esta al lado del Centro comercial, y pegado al parque empresarial (Telefonica y otros) y eso esta fuera de la urbanizacion. Eso es "calle publica", aunque esta muy a las afueras.

Bueno, corrijo, el parking creo que sigue perteneciendo al club, no es calle "publica", pero vamos, que esta ya fuera "del recinto".


----------



## wopa (11 Jul 2022)

El tipo tiene pintas de que le suda la polla todo. No será la primera de estas que le montan. Tiene pintas de narco. Estará forrado.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

AStudio dijo:


> De nada
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.slumi.com/escorts/madrid/brasile%C3%B1a-bronceada-traviesa-y-muy-picante-id-sgn4k



Guay! Pues con esto nos ahorramos la visita al polígono, ¿intentamos lo de la defensa legal pagando entre todos? ¿Alguien con tiempo para organizar?

Ojo que si es tan fácil de encontrar puede encontrar muchos graciosos que la llamen haciéndole perder el tiempo, CON LO QUE TAMBIÉN PUEDE DENUNCIAR POR LOS PERJUICIOS CAUSADOS AL DIFUNDIR SU IMAGEN... SU MÓVIL, HERRAMIENTA DE TRABAJO, MEDIO COLAPSADA O COMO MÍNIMO QUE LE LLAMAN HACIÉNDOLE PERDER EL TIEMPO POR CULPA DE QUIEN DIFUNDE EL VÍDEO.


----------



## brickworld (11 Jul 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


>



Por fin vemos el careto de la Charo de mierda con el pelo frito que asco da joder ni siquiera tiene los ovarios de ir arreglada parece una Charo común


----------



## Knightfall (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Por fin vemos el careto de la Charo de mierda con el pelo frito que asco da joder ni siquiera tiene los ovarios de ir arreglada parece una Charo común



Qué asco de tipa, seguramente movida por la envidia. Por cierto ese vídeo tiene más calidad, y si algo me queda claro es que el socorrista es un puto parguela corriendo riesgos que no tiene por qué correr:
a) Recibe un mordisco.
b) Está inmovilizando a una mujer, sólo eso puede ser constitutivo de delito.
c) No digamos si en el forcejeo ella dice que le ha hecho daño.

En esa historia tenemos:

Al pringao.
A la charo.
Al del puro.
A la prostituta cabreada.
Al pureta.

Sólo se salva en esa historia la prostituta, y tal vez el que la llevó.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

¿No hay alguna ONG a la que mandarle toda esta información? Feminista o en defensa de las prostitutas o lo que sea. Tal vez ésta:



https://www.asociacioncats.es/


----------



## un mundo feliz (11 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Si, la Moraleja si tiene "seguridad privada", pero ese club esta fuera de la urbanizacion de la Morajela, esta al lado del Centro comercial, y pegado al parque empresarial (Telefonica y otros) y eso esta fuera de la urbanizacion. Eso es "calle publica", aunque esta muy a las afueras.



Coño pues entonces con más razón deberian tener al menos a un par de seguratas tipo armario empotrado. Y no para que la reduzcan en el suelo, no, para que sepan como expulsar por las buenas pero también para estar preparados para lo peor . Creo yo, es solo mi humilde opinion


----------



## Abrojo (11 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué asco de tipa, seguramente movida por la envidia. Por cierto ese vídeo tiene más calidad, y si algo me queda claro es que el socorrista es un puto parguela corriendo riesgos que no tiene por qué correr:
> a) Recibe un mordisco.
> b) Está inmovilizando a una mujer, sólo eso puede ser constitutivo de delito.
> c) No digamos si en el forcejeo ella dice que le ha hecho daño.
> ...



El peor el segurata que empieza a empujarla al principio de la historia para sacarla y la altera mucho, un calvo servil y gilipuertas


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

VRUTAL MI BRASILEIRA

ESPAÑA NECESITA MAS BRASILEÑAS TETONAS LEONAS.

ESTOS SON LAS HERMANAS COBRISAS QUE QUIERO


AStudio dijo:


> De nada
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.slumi.com/escorts/madrid/brasile%C3%B1a-bronceada-traviesa-y-muy-picante-id-sgn4k



Brutal mi sole, tetas operadas según el último vídeo, pero qué rico , joder

Poned una puta estatua al cirujano JODER


----------



## Knightfall (11 Jul 2022)

Todos ahí encantados de empujarla a ver si tocan teta madremia


----------



## Mk3 (11 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



quien de ustedes es caballeros? mis dies


----------



## Abrojo (11 Jul 2022)

Liarla en un club de esos tiene que ser la polla


----------



## Hamtel (11 Jul 2022)

Gracias al forero que ha puesto el contacto de la lumi. Voy a hacerle una visita para asesorarla juridicamente


----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> El peor el segurata que empieza a empujarla al principio de la historia para sacarla y la altera mucho, un calvo servil y gilipuertas



No me acordaba de ése, al no estar ya fuera, tienes razón. Entre él y la charo no sé cuál es peor, él al menos se supone que está haciendo su trabajo...


----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Gracias al forero que ha puesto el contacto de la lumi. Voy a hacerle una visita para asesorarla juridicamente



Si es así, hay que hacerte un monumento.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Gracias al forero que ha puesto el contacto de la lumi. Voy a hacerle una visita para asesorarla juridicamente



La minuta en afiliarte el lápiz, ya nos contarás qué tal las tetas. Un plástico muy gostoso


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (11 Jul 2022)

altercados paco de mierda


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (11 Jul 2022)

Un pelin catetos estos de La Moraleja, en Alicante cualquier chati medio decente va en tanga y cualquiera del monton en topless. Parece un video de los 80.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> El peor el segurata que empieza a empujarla al principio de la historia para sacarla y la altera mucho, un calvo servil y gilipuertas



Tienes razón en que ese tipo es el que la enciende, ya podía haberse esperado un poco a ver si salía sola, el muy im*****...

Pero luego la charo, cuando la otra ya ha salido, le grita elevando el tono y con tonito, "FUERA, PERO AHORA FUERA YA DE AQUÍ!" cuando ya estaba fuera. Menuda im*****. Provoca ella el segundo escenario.

Ahora bien, creo que hemos dado por hecho que el tal Alberto es el segurata cuando a lo mejor no lo es. ¿Camisa blanca? ¿Ése es el atuendo del segurata? Me da que no lo es.


----------



## McLovin (11 Jul 2022)

Sois la hostia, ya habéis dado hasta con la página de slumi de la señorita  

El señor, que tiene pinta de ser directivo del IBEX35 (pero de verdad, no como Zparo) y tener en el parking un Aston Martin Vantage nuevecito, es un crack, su amiguita pendenciera la está liando en un club de elite de Madrid y el está tranquilamente echándose un piti mientras asiste al evento como si fuese un espectador. Le ha faltado entrar otra vez al club un momento para pedirse un Gin Tonic y volver al espectáculo otra vez. QUÉ CRACK, JODER.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (11 Jul 2022)

Esto tiene pinta de un caso de CALZONAZISMO en toda regla, algunas señoras feas se escandalizaron de ver al pibon y le comieron la cabeza al marido para que pusiera cartas en el asunto, cuando lo que tenian que haber hecho es disfrutar del paisaje, que aunque las tetas parecen operadas el resto esta potable, joooder que solo es un topless. Lo peor es que sus hijas chortinas en la playa cuando no las vean sus padres enseñaran mas.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Sois la hostia, ya habéis dado hasta con la página de slumi de la señorita
> 
> El señor, que tiene pinta de ser directivo del IBEX35 (pero de verdad, no como Zparo) y tener en el parking un Aston Martin Vantage nuevecito, es un crack, su amiguita pendenciera la está liando en un club de elite de Madrid y el está tranquilamente echándose un piti mientras asiste al evento como si fuese un espectador. Le ha faltado entrar otra vez al club un momento para pedirse un Gin Tonic y volver al espectáculo otra vez. QUÉ CRACK, JODER.



Yo creo que sabe que los otros han actuado mal y dice "apañároslas", se pone neutral. Hace bien.


----------



## VYP de Álava (11 Jul 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Si la lumi se lo monta bien, le puede sacar una pasta al club de pijos. La charo del teléfono le ha achuchado a sus maromos y han entrado al trapo. La puta no estaba en ningún momento violenta hasta que han empezado con los empujones y las malas maneras. No lo han sabido hacer bien y ahora podrían estar metidos en un lío. Estoy cada vez más convencido que el putero la llevó por joder a alguien del club (o quizá a todos), porque se le ve disfrutando cada momento mientras se fuma el puro. El calvo del principio y el de la cruz roja han metido la pata pero bien... y todo para contentar a la charo chillona...



Pues les estaría muy bien empleado, al Alberto y el socorrista por esbirros y a la charo acosadora. En cuanto salió por la puerta solo tenia que darse la vuelta y cerrar, pero no ahí seguía grabando y gritando FUERAAAA como buena charo


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Jul 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> La próxima vez rumana, brasileña no:
> 
> 
> 
> Vienen ya con otros modales.



a quien se le ocurre pegarle a alguien con gafas
me hace a mi eso y le meto un rodillazo en la cara que se la transformo en un puto crater lunar


----------



## entrance33 (11 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Guay! Pues con esto nos ahorramos la visita al polígono, ¿intentamos lo de la defensa legal pagando entre todos? ¿Alguien con tiempo para organizar?
> 
> Ojo que si es tan fácil de encontrar puede encontrar muchos graciosos que la llamen haciéndole perder el tiempo, CON LO QUE TAMBIÉN PUEDE DENUNCIAR POR LOS PERJUICIOS CAUSADOS AL DIFUNDIR SU IMAGEN... SU MÓVIL, HERRAMIENTA DE TRABAJO, MEDIO COLAPSADA O COMO MÍNIMO QUE LE LLAMAN HACIÉNDOLE PERDER EL TIEMPO POR CULPA DE QUIEN DIFUNDE EL VÍDEO.



Pues yo le voy a hacer un _donate_ de 5€ por bizzum por su coraje y para agradecerle los bolsazos que le da a la asquerosa charomierda.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (11 Jul 2022)

Buenas tetas, si señor, aun que hay que ser muy retrasado para llevarse a una loca de estas a un sitio donde te conozcan, como si la gente no se fuese a dar cuenta, en cualquier caso, buenas tetas. ya estáis tardando en buscarla en pasion.com o similares.


----------



## lucky starr (11 Jul 2022)

Es absurdo lo que ha pasado y casi con toda seguridad van a ser procesados, Hay muchisimos elementos constitutivos de delito. Al borracho parece que le tiran el movil la cartera, a la chica le empujan, la inmovilizan e insultan en la puñetera calle y simplemente por no cumplir las normas del club. 

Hablan de expulsarle 6 meses, como si eso le importase lo mas mínimo y cuando han montado un polo acojonante por una chorrada.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tienes razón en que ese tipo es el que la enciende, ya podía haberse esperado un poco a ver si salía sola, el muy im*****...
> 
> Pero luego la charo, cuando la otra ya ha salido, le grita elevando el tono y con tonito, "FUERA, PERO AHORA FUERA YA DE AQUÍ!" cuando ya estaba fuera. Menuda im*****. Provoca ella el segundo escenario.
> 
> Ahora bien, creo que hemos dado por hecho que el tal Alberto es el segurata cuando a lo mejor no lo es. ¿Camisa blanca? ¿Ése es el atuendo del segurata? Me da que no lo es.



parece que es camarero


----------



## Abrojo (11 Jul 2022)

aprovechad para ir a verla que seguro que sube el caché


----------



## entrance33 (11 Jul 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Buenas tetas, si señor, aun que hay que ser muy retrasado para llevarse a una loca de estas a un sitio donde te conozcan, como si la gente no se fuese a dar cuenta, en cualquier caso, buenas tetas. ya estáis tardando en buscarla en pasion.com o similares.



Leete bien el hilo que andas muy perdido.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Jul 2022)

los del club unos pacatos catetos, seguro que la chica estaba tan tranquila sin dar ningún espectáculo, salvo el de enseñar las tetas. Se le dice tranquilamente que por favor se tape para seguir con las normas o a su acompañante, y ya está. La charo hija de perra se dedica a acosarla para que se marche y la trata como basura solo porque da la pinta de ser prostituta.

Ojalá los denuncie por machismo, racismo o aporofobia y les saque pasta, que eso es lo que va a joderles bien


----------



## r@in (11 Jul 2022)

Ex de una del opus, se la suda todo y se ha llevado a la puta para escandalizar a las amistades de su ex.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

Me encantan las plastic natural boobs de la sole


----------



## Burbujarras (11 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> la revolusion francesa empezó por mucho menos....ojo con prohibir les putes que se vienen cosas chulisimas.



En usa la prohiberon en todo el país menos algunas provincias de Nevada, y de eso hace un siglo, y qué pasó? Nada. Vendrá otro siglo más de fachurros burbujarras llamando a usa parangón de libertad en vez del estercolero de puritanismo que es. Mientras los pagos se tornan indirectos en vez de directos (conservacharothots etc), y culpan de todo a las pelofritos de podemos. Lo que sí habrá será de donde es la esfera de influencia, usa, menos 15 años tiene mi amor y más 30 años en prisión.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Jul 2022)

yo me follé a una brasileña que tenía unas tetas así hechas, un poco menos grandes pero misma forma casi puedo recordar el tacto ufff

no sé qué cirujanos hay en Brasil que lo hacen distinto a los balones con estrabismo que tienen otras


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> yo me follé a una brasileña que tenía unas tetas así hechas, un poco menos grandes pero misma forma casi puedo recordar el tacto ufff
> 
> no sé qué cirujanos hay en Brasil que lo hacen distinto a los balones con estrabismo que tienen otras



Arte


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué asco de tipa, seguramente movida por la envidia. Por cierto ese vídeo tiene más calidad, y si algo me queda claro es que el socorrista es un puto parguela corriendo riesgos que no tiene por qué correr:
> a) Recibe un mordisco.
> b) Está inmovilizando a una mujer, sólo eso puede ser constitutivo de delito.
> c) No digamos si en el forcejeo ella dice que le ha hecho daño.
> ...



si a la tia se le pincha una teta y empieza a desinflarse el socorrista tiene que estar ahi para hacerle el bocateta de rigor y que no colapse del todo
tu obviamente nunca has sido socorrista
el socorrista esta haciendo lo que tenia que hacer


----------



## Decimus (11 Jul 2022)

Jajaja 

La prostitua sin complejos. Calentando a todos los señoros puteros ricachones de Madrid.

Las esposas, sabedores de lo puteros que son, escadalizadas ¡Provocadoras!

Me encanta lo meapilas que son las charos rubias de bote de mantilla de Madrid.


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Jul 2022)

Chitauri ⠠⠵ dijo:


> @Lord Vader, el gif que pedías.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (11 Jul 2022)

pues a mí me parece más puta la charo y unos desgraciados los trabajadores, ojala les empuren por maltrato machista


----------



## Wojakmanuel (11 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1119840



LOL


----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

entrance33 dijo:


> Pues yo le voy a hacer un _donate_ de 5€ por bizzum por su coraje y para agradecerle los bolsazos que le da a la asquerosa charomierda.



No se me había ocurrido lo del bizum. ¡Buena idea!


----------



## ueee3 (11 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Me encantan las plastic natural boobs de la sole



Jajajaja, tu avatar es el del tipo del puro?


----------



## Wojakmanuel (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Decimus (11 Jul 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



Para ponerle un piso en Torrevieja y tenerla viviendo mantenida con todos sus caprichitos.


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> si a la tia se le pincha una teta y empieza a desinflarse el socorrista tiene que estar ahi para hacerle el bocateta de rigor y que no colapse del todo
> tu obviamente nunca has sido socorrista
> el socorrista esta haciendo lo que tenia que hacer



Si se le pincha y empieza a desinflarse, la tia sale volando propulsada.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



Que tetas de plástico más bien PUESTAS, JODER


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Jajajaja, tu avatar es el del tipo del puro?



BE THE MAN


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que tetas de plástico más bien PUESTAS, JODER



son una preciosidad de tetas, mis diez al cirujano
yo era capaz de dejar el world of warcraft por unas peras como esas (temporalmente durante 1 año o asi, no pasiempre, bitches come and go, but wow is forever )


----------



## Esse est deus (11 Jul 2022)

Escuché una algaraza pero no sabía bien de que iba la cosa hasta que me enviaron el video por Whatsapp


----------



## IMPULSES (11 Jul 2022)

He flipado con la gilipollez que tienen estos pijos...madre mía el.dia que sus dineros no les sirvan para ampararse y protegerse, son auténtica carne de cañón. 
Cuando llegue la purga, q llegará estos serán los que más miedo van a pasar ...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Jul 2022)

La peña aquí alabando al menda que se paga las putas con el dinero que les quitan de los impuestos y se la lleva a un club de lujo.

Telita.


----------



## Cormac (11 Jul 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> La peña aquí alabando al menda que se paga las putas con el dinero que les quitan de los impuestos y se la lleva a un club de lujo.
> 
> Telita.



Seguramente el "menda" ese que tú dices, habrá pagado mas impuestos que todos los que hemos posteado en este hilo.

Ahora habrá que ver si hacer topless es ilegal o no. No me extrañaría que sea una norma del club, pero que se salta la ley.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (11 Jul 2022)

Puede que haya sido el mejor día de ese club de golf desde su inauguración.
La brasileña tremendisima.
Y es increible que las charos se hayan insertado hasta en estos tipos de club,los hombres somos retrasados,nos ganamos con merecimiento todo aquello que nos pase.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Seguramente el "menda" ese que tú dices, habrá pagado mas impuestos que todos los que hemos posteado en este hilo.
> 
> Ahora habrá que ver si hacer topless es ilegal o no. No me extrañaría que sea una norma del club, pero que se salta la ley.



Eso es algo que asumes tú. Que pasa que tienes todas sus declaraciones de la renta? Quién es el susodicho?


----------



## El Fenomeno (11 Jul 2022)

Menuda gostosa.¡¡


----------



## pamplinero (11 Jul 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Eso es algo que asumes tú. Que pasa que tienes todas sus declaraciones de la renta? Quién es el susodicho?




Bueno, tu tambien has asumido que ese señor defrauda a hacienda. ¿Acaso tu eres su contable? Pues eso.


----------



## germanalca (12 Jul 2022)

Anda que el de a este expulsarlo 6 meses, me parto. Menuda envidia habrá pasado.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (12 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Bueno, tu tambien has asumido que ese señor defrauda a hacienda. ¿Acaso tu eres su contable? Pues eso.



Donde he dicho yo que defrauda? He dicho que se paga las putas con nuestro dinero en base a la información de otro hilo donde se afirma que es cargo del PSOE lo cual es factible dado que estos que quieren prohibir a los demás ir de putas son los más puteros y se la pagan con el dinero de los demás. Creo que sí es del PSOE es bastante real decir que se paga las putas con nuestro dinero. Que cojones cuentas de contable figura?

Lo de que paga más impuestos que todos nosotros juntos que dices? Ya lo has comprobado o como va?


----------



## pamplinero (12 Jul 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Donde he dicho yo que defrauda? He dicho que se paga las putas con nuestro dinero en base a la información de otro hilo donde se afirma que es cargo del PSOE lo cual es factible dado que estos que quieren prohibir a los demás ir de putas son los más puteros y se la pagan con el dinero de los demás. Creo que sí es del PSOE es bastante real decir que se paga las putas con nuestro dinero. Que cojones cuentas de contable figura?
> 
> Lo de que paga más impuestos que todos nosotros juntos que dices? Ya lo has comprobado o como va?




Aqui estas insinuando claramente que ese señor esta "quitando dinero a la gente" de los impuestos. O bien estas insinuando que defrauda a hacienda o estas insinuando que malversa fondos publicos, sin pruebas, pero luego vas de pechopalomo pregutando a los demas si tienen sus declaraciones de la renta para poder realizar tales afirmaciones, pero tu, que eres mas listo que nadie, si puedes acusar a la gente en base a "suposiciones" que te has inventado, sin pruebas (pero vas exigiendo pruebas a los demas que no te exiges a ti mismo) por tus cojones morenos.



> La peña aquí alabando al menda que se paga las putas con el dinero que les quitan de los impuestos y se la lleva a un club de lujo.



Ferreras estaria orgulloso de ti. Echa el CV en la Secta.


----------



## pamplinero (12 Jul 2022)

Ademas, los seguratas "cuadrados" (los profesionales) se interponen en medio, y te van cerrando el paso, como una muralla, pero sin empujarte, de modo que te van "encaminando" hacia la salida, extendiendo los brazos, sin tener que "empujar", evitando que los contendientes se lleguen a tocar.


----------



## perrosno (12 Jul 2022)

Que cosa mas Paco por dioxxxxxxx. Ya ni en La Moraleja!!!!


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (12 Jul 2022)

Si es por mi la meretriz importada se muere de hambre. Incluso si estuviese soltero. Y no soy gayer.


----------



## lucky starr (12 Jul 2022)

¿Para que necesitan seguratas de Discoteca?

Este habrá sido el mayor conflicto dentro del club en los 50 años de historia.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Jul 2022)

Pvte con mas dignidad que las charos y los porteros matones.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Así es. Y aún se habrá aguantado algún impulso de defenderla, porque... Es una puta, no su novia.

A esa mujer la tratan fatal solo por ser, o peor, parecer, puta. Y se lo parece por las tetas, juventud y raza.

O sea que estaríamos ante una cuádruple discriminación:
a) sexo.
b) origen étnico.
c) edad.
d) profesión.

Ojalá se muevan legalmente y los empuren pero bien. Ojalá.

Habría que avisar a feministas.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Jul 2022)

Es clavado a Juanma Rodriguez


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Hay que decirle que no está sola. Y que denuncie.

Y el vídeo debería ir a TV y a asociaciones feministas yo creo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> son una preciosidad de tetas, mis diez al cirujano
> yo era capaz de dejar el world of warcraft por unas peras como esas (temporalmente durante 1 año o asi, no pasiempre, bitches come and go, but wow is forever )



Hombre la raid del rey exánime solo puede compararse a las tetas de Maserati xxx

Poco más.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (12 Jul 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Si es por mi la meretriz importada se muere de hambre. Incluso si estuviese soltero. Y no soy gayer.



Con esta afirmación,no tengo x que entender,que te posicionas del lado de la charo 
No?


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (12 Jul 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Con esta afirmación,no tengo x que entender,que te posicionas del lado de la charo
> No?



De ninguno. Ni unas ni otros. Solo me posiciono en mi mismo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> De ninguno. Ni unas ni otros. Solo me posiciono en mi mismo.



Más meretrices importadas necesitamos.

Un dumping femenino es necesario


----------



## elCañonero (12 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> jojojo, puto amo dice, mirar bien el video entero anda, lo echan del club, se va a su casa medio llorando, calvo y derroido y encima todavía la acompaña a ella
> 
> Y VAYA TETAS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119748



Unas tetazas naturales que flipas y no plástico de mierda


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Unas tetazas naturales que flipas y no plástico de mierda



Es plástico, se ve en su anuncio, pero muy muy bien puesto.


MOLTO GOSTO GODER


----------



## elCañonero (12 Jul 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Si es por mi la meretriz importada se muere de hambre. Incluso si estuviese soltero. Y no soy gayer.



Si no te entran ganas de hacerle una cubana entre esos melonazos es que eres gayer impotente


----------



## tothewebs (12 Jul 2022)

que buenorra esta


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

tothewebs dijo:


> que buenorra esta



Es perrapvta plasticosa JODIDAMENTE VROTALLLLL


----------



## elCañonero (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Es plástico, se ve en su anuncio, pero muy muy bien puesto.
> 
> 
> MOLTO GOSTO GODER



Te digo yo que no, que tengo una amiga brasileña que me tiro en cuanto nos vemos y es parecida, culo normal pero tetas que tiene unos melonazos que flipas, una proeza genética de melones la de algunas brasileñas. Los melones se le ven igual de esponjosos, no parecen operados para mí


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Te digo yo que no, que tengo una amiga brasileña que me tiro en cuanto nos vemos y es parecida, culo normal pero tetas que tiene unos melonazos que flipas, una proeza genética de melones la de algunas brasileñas. Los melones se le ven igual de esponjosos, no parecen operados para mí



Que no, que son operados. Me he jartado de follarme pvtas, y esta es de las que operan con 18 añitos y luego engordan de manera natural y la grasa deja unas tetas de infarto 



https://www.slumi.com/escorts/madrid/brasile%C3%B1a-bronceada-traviesa-y-muy-picante-id-sgn4k



Fijate en el último vídeo, se aprecia lo esférico del seno operado.

Eso no quita, que la chavala es un puto prodigio y el cirujano un crack


----------



## Stelio Kontos (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Es plástico, se ve en su anuncio, pero muy muy bien puesto.
> 
> 
> MOLTO GOSTO GODER









El puto amo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> El puto amo



Personaje del foro del año 2022.

@Obiwanchernobil apúntalo


----------



## Critikalspanish (12 Jul 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> El puto amo



Calvo, cuerpo paco, pose paco, y fumando como un buen paco de mierda.
Imagen burbujil 2022.


----------



## PIA (12 Jul 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Pero q pasa? Es q nunca han visto una puta? Que ha hecho para q la maltraten así?



Envidia de charros españolas ante una hembra de verdad


----------



## Stelio Kontos (12 Jul 2022)

A la Charo no porque bastante tiene ya con lo suyo, al de la Cruz Roja tampoco porque al fin y al cabo es un triste remero, pero al manginazo del cayetano le metía una paliza hasta dejarle la cara irreconocible.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> A la Charo no porque bastante tiene con lo suyo, al de la Cruz Roja tampoco porque al fin y al cabo es un remero, pero al manginazo del cayetano le metía una paliza hasta dejarle la cara irreconocible.



6 meses fuera del foro!n


----------



## kdjdw (12 Jul 2022)

Y ahora imaginen que la que se pone en tetas es la princesa rebelde de Dinamarca


----------



## Stelio Kontos (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cormac (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## PIA (12 Jul 2022)

Joder ¡Como ha subido el nivel en Marconi! La chica es guapísima.


----------



## Turguéniev (12 Jul 2022)

Ejemplo de sociedad infantilizada. La tía una energúmena, tratando a los empleados como escoria. Eso lo haces 200 años y el meco que te mete, ya no digo el tío (que también) sino la tía, te deja sin dientes y comiendo papilla de por vida.

Por menos se iniciaban duelos para restituir el honor.

Hemos perdido mucho...


----------



## Stelio Kontos (12 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> jojojo, puto amo dice, mirar bien el video entero anda, lo echan del club, se va a su casa medio llorando, calvo y derroido y encima todavía la acompaña a ella
> 
> Y VAYA TETAS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119748



Voy a hacer los deberes, ahora vuelvo.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (12 Jul 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Si no te entran ganas de hacerle una cubana entre esos melonazos es que eres gayer impotente



Soy del grupo espiritual del foro. Mis intereses son mas altos.



Turguéniev dijo:


> Ejemplo de sociedad infantilizada. La tía una energúmena, tratando a los empleados como escoria. Eso lo haces 200 años y el meco que te mete, ya no digo el tío (que también) sino la tía, te deja sin dientes y comiendo papilla de por vida.
> 
> Por menos se iniciaban duelos para restituir el honor.
> 
> Hemos perdido mucho...



Y la peña, sin entenderlo. Asi estamos.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (12 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Habian dicho por ahi Marconi, no? Es para un amigo.



Te dejo enlace, que te veo necesitado.


https://www.slumi.com/escorts/madrid/brasileña-bronceada-traviesa-y-muy-picante-id-sgn4k

Llévate a @Fernando_Esteso y haced una interview para el floro.


----------



## Pluc (12 Jul 2022)

Seguro que si la que enseña las tetas es la princesa o la reina la sacan a golpes y empujones del "club", la tiran al suelo y le lanzan sus cosas por la calle. Es que es para abrirle la cabeza a todos los putos participantes de ese vídeo.

La única medio normal es la lumi... país de mierda.


----------



## Turguéniev (12 Jul 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> Seguro que si la que enseña las tetas es la princesa o la reina la sacan a golpes y empujones del "club", la tiran al suelo y le lanzan sus cosas por la calle. Es que es para abrirle la cabeza a todos los putos participantes de ese vídeo.
> 
> La única medio normal es la lumi... país de mierda.



A ver si te fijas, al tío lo apartan porque todos sabemos lo que pasaría. Le da un roce mal dado, denuncia y el tíoma chirona y la brasileña bárbara esta a cobrar del tío y del ricachón escoria este. Un degenerado que compensa su vacío existencial con dos pechos de goma. Pura escoria, no entiendo que la gente lo vea como un "crack". Paco que seguro paga dos duros, defraudando a más no poder y con el discurso de "me lo he ganao, jaja".


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Soy del grupo espiritual del foro. Mis intereses son mas altos.
> 
> 
> Y la peña, sin entenderlo. Asi estamos.



Solo eres un marica, y tu interés estará en tíos de 2.10

GAYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## pandillero (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues ojalá pase lo que dices y los empuren. Ojalá. Qué asco me han dado, con tanto clasismo y malos modos.
> 
> Ahora bien, duda: ¿si le dicen a alguien que se vaya y no se va, no tiene el segurata la potestad de sacarlo a empujones o en brazos? Por ese lado no habría nada ilegal, otra cosa es si otra gente distinta fue a joderla.



No, el segurata mientras ella no se ponga violenta no puede sacarla a empujones debe llamar a la policia.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Turguéniev dijo:


> Ejemplo de sociedad infantilizada. La tía una energúmena, tratando a los empleados como escoria. Eso lo haces 200 años y el meco que te mete, ya no digo el tío (que también) sino la tía, te deja sin dientes y comiendo papilla de por vida.
> 
> Por menos se iniciaban duelos para restituir el honor.
> 
> Hemos perdido mucho...



Payaso con ínfulas, vete atpc.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> No, el segurata mientras ella no se ponga violenta no puede sacarla a empujones debe llamar a la policia.



Ok. Y si encima no es segurata sino como parece, un camarero, ya ni te cuento. OJALÁ LOS EMPUREN.


----------



## Basster (12 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



Historia de burbuja este gif


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (12 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



La culpa la tiene Pedrerol, Juanma en vacaciones no sabe que hacer y la termina liando.


----------



## Vulcan86 (12 Jul 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> No falla, charo gritando e impidiendo que un hombre haga su trabajo, si hubiese dejado que la arrastrara fuera no habría habido tanto follón.
> 
> Al cliente le falta un hervor o está gagá, porque no se puede estar tan empanado.



Me gusta cuando dice aaaaaa que me pega !!


----------



## Vulcan86 (12 Jul 2022)

Porque se le expulsa ?


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (12 Jul 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> tremenda señora, mis dies por el gusto del señorito.




Hay que ser muy pero que muy cateto para llevarte ahí a una furcia con actitud de arrabalera. Poca clase.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (12 Jul 2022)

¿Alguien puede copiar el vídeo aquí? Lo han borrado de twitter y en la web no sale. Me sale pero bloqueado.

Gracias.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (12 Jul 2022)

Ha circulado bien esos videos por ahí, al menos por los madriles xD

He flipado bastante, ahí hay alguna historia del que pagó a la fulana con el club.

(Es EL REAL CLUB LA MORALEJA, miraros google maps, el otro que esta al lado de las tiendas no tiene piscina que ahi eso es pequeño y aparte del golf tiene para jugar la padel, por la imagen me sonaba el que sacaron en algún reportaje de telemadrid y por esos arboles tochos y extensiones no puede ser en la zona que mencionabais, mirad la forma del parking además.)








Real Club La Moraleja · P.º de la Marquesa Viuda de Aldama, 50, 28109 Alcobendas, Madrid


★★★★☆ · Campo de golf




www.google.com





Y yo que pensaba que ya solo pasaban movidas en las piscinas de verano municipales del lumpen que ultimamente parecen las naciones unidas en la zona norte de Madrid xDDDD, la policia cada 2 por 3 jojojojo.

Que den gracias los pijos de la Moraleja de no ver cosas peores, aunque para los maridos, adolescentes y crios seguro que andan aun con el calentón de la escena xD
Ese club es exclusivo de cojones, yo me he metido e ido a todas partes y ahí nunca he entrado, que ya de por si los clubs de golf son jodidos, pero en algunos ibas a la piscina pagando o al restaurante o bar y a esos rollos tal vez podias, ese debe tener cuota alta y no se si una jornada de golf era una pasta por lo poco que me comentaron, parece el mas blindado de la zona norte vaya.

El socorrista casi le meten una viogen y discriminacion rasista, no es su empleo, sino del de seguridad, lo que pasa que esta a ver si trinca enchufe en algo y debe ser hasta enchufado para estar ahí.
Poco mas y se queda sin gafas xD que es lo que ganará de pasta en 1 semana o mas tiempo.

Buen curro burbujil por cierto ese no era un narco como hablabamos en los chats por lo que veo xD

Lo que me pierde es la señora visillera premium y el pepito premium para que se meten en el lio si no es su negocio xD, si hasta en los barrios obreros de esas mierdas se pasa , o es que son accionistas top o jefes? no se me pierdo.


PD y si se sabe que por esos barrios hay peña arruinada viviendo a todo tren y mafiosos con mercedes S600 (si yo también curré por esos lares hace siglos puntualmente).


----------



## Cormac (12 Jul 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede copiar el vídeo aquí? Lo han borrado de twitter y en la web no sale. Me sale pero bloqueado.
> 
> Gracias.



Dentro de la noticia te sale. 









Altercado en el Club de Golf de La Moraleja


En un club tan exclusivo como es de La Moraleja, sucedió uno de los hechos más insólitos de lo que llevamos de verano y no pasó inadvertidos para sus socios. Esta claro que la Ola de Calor hace estragos. Y es que una señorita se puso a hacer Topless, un c



www.tribunadelamoraleja.com


----------



## jolu (12 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



Sin duda debe ser alguien progre.

Un hombre de derechas y conservador abofeteria a su puta y no hubiera habido este escándalo.


La tipa esta muy buena. Si alguien pone tarifas ya me encargo yo de darle disciplina.


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Ha circulado bien esos videos por ahí, al menos por los madriles xD
> 
> He flipado bastante, ahí hay alguna historia del que pagó a la fulana con el club.
> 
> ...



Le empuran al socorrista y al paco Alberto no? Que le agarra como un saco hasta sacarla, y la charo grabando y distribuyendo imágenes de ls chica desnuda sin su consentimiento.


----------



## V. R. N (12 Jul 2022)

Estos de la Moraleja no saben    tenían que haber llamado a las primeras de cambio a los caballero caballero, no habria habido tanto show está claro....pero habria sido más jugoso ver que hace "la autoridad" agarrando a la tipa para sacarle y sin rozar teta.


----------



## V. R. N (12 Jul 2022)

Critikalspanish dijo:


> Calvo, cuerpo paco, pose paco, y fumando como un buen paco de mierda.
> Imagen burbujil 2022.



Me estoy partiendo     y fijaos lo que pone en su camiseta. ¿Donde irían después?, la lumi despelujada y casi descalza oliendo a sobaco tras la "reyerta", y el otro acabándose el cigarro, ¿no se van en coche?


----------



## Agosto (12 Jul 2022)

El socorrista tonto por sobrepasarse en sus funciones. El de verde un cuñao. El calvo aun sigue en el mismo sitio de pie apurando el caliqueño y a la puta ya se le ha olvidado la anécdota. 
Un par de padrenuestros un avemaria y sigan circulando.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

Agosto dijo:


> El *socorrista tonto* por sobrepasarse en sus funciones. El de verde un cuñao. El calvo aun sigue en el mismo sitio de pie apurando el caliqueño y a la puta ya se le ha olvidado la anécdota.
> Un par de padrenuestros un avemaria y sigan circulando.



socorrista = cruz roja = trabajo gratis para mafiosos porque soy tonto = retraso mental muy severo


----------



## Alatristeando (12 Jul 2022)

Asco de Charo, amargada en vida. Deja a la gente en paz y límpiate la diarrea que tienes en eso que llamas cabeza


----------



## OvEr0n (12 Jul 2022)

Jojojo. Es que poner en el ring a una pute del Marconi Vs a una charo gritona de un club de la moraleja es como enfrentar a Tyson en sus años buenos contra el yonki mas sidoso de las Barranquillas.


----------



## Chortina Premium (12 Jul 2022)

Si pagas cacahuetes obtienes monos.... o monas


----------



## CliffUnger2 (12 Jul 2022)

No sé por que me da que a Alberto se le va caer el pelo.


PD: ¿EL tipo que ha llevado a la prostituta es un NPC?


----------



## McLovin (12 Jul 2022)

Analizando el comportamiento del individuo una vez más, llego a la conclusión de que el tío lo hace completamente a propósito, llevar a la puta al club y dejar que la lie. No es normal esa parsimonia que muestra mientras se lian a hostias literalmente. El tío querría vengarse de algo o de alguien y habrá pensado...si? Pues ahora os vais a cagar, voy a montar un numerito épico.


----------



## Chortina Premium (12 Jul 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Analizando el comportamiento del individuo una vez más, llego a la conclusión de que el tío lo hace completamente a propósito, llevar a la puta al club y dejar que la lie. No es normal esa parsimonia que muestra mientras se lian a hostias literalmente. El tío querría vengarse de algo o de alguien y habrá pensado...si? Pues ahora os vais a cargar, voy a montar un numerito épico.



totalmente de acuerdo, ninguna persona con 2 dedos de frente se lleva una puta arrabalera a un club de lujo, y menos un ricachón de esos.


----------



## Borjamari (12 Jul 2022)

El calvo es el más inteligente de todos los personajes del vídeo. Sabe que hasta el momento no ha cometido ninguna ilegalidad y que cualquier intervención podría comprometerle. Es inimputable. Espera bien lejos a que los demás se cuezan en su propia mierda.


----------



## BeKinGo (12 Jul 2022)

Como a Miss Lolas le de por denunciar...
Y el mongo de la cruz roja, se creia batman o asi?
Hay para liarsela.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> Como a Miss Lolas le de por denunciar...
> *Y el mongo de la cruz roja*, se creia batman o asi?
> Hay para liarsela.



ese subnormal debería comerse una denuncia como un castillo, por retrasado.


----------



## OvEr0n (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> El calvo es el más inteligente de todos los personajes del vídeo. Sabe que hasta el momento no ha cometido ninguna ilegalidad y que cualquier intervención podría comprometerle. Es inimputable. Espera bien lejos a que los demás se cuezan en su propia mierda.



Totalmente de acuerdo. El tio lo hace magistralmente. Se aleja, no dice nada a nadie, solo mira y disfruta del momento. No pueden hacerle nada. Lo unico que si la ha cagado es el haberse expuesto publicamente en el video. Estas historias en esas esferas si tienen repercusion. Aunque es posible que el tio ya se la sude todo y le de igual.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (12 Jul 2022)

Viejo langosta putero
Puta vietnamita violenta
Segurata calvo
Charo con la voz de la Morcillo de LQSA gritando como loca...
Nu-male socorrista de la cruz coja follamoros cobrando de lo lindo...



En fin, problemas de pijos


----------



## Cosmopolita (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1119840



Este trabajo en mi casa entonces.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> socorrista = cruz roja = trabajo gratis para mafiosos porque soy tonto = retraso mental muy severo



No puede ser que no cobre. Si tan tonto es voy a soltarselo a la cara. Cobrará...


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Joder, está brutal.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Analizando el comportamiento del individuo una vez más, llego a la conclusión de que el tío lo hace completamente a propósito, llevar a la puta al club y dejar que la lie. No es normal esa parsimonia que muestra mientras se lian a hostias literalmente. El tío querría vengarse de algo o de alguien y habrá pensado...si? Pues ahora os vais a cagar, voy a montar un numerito épico.



No lo creo... El tío estaba ya fuera y la puta estalla cuando la tratan a patadas...

Como dije, él debió pensar "apañároslas"... Que tenía que hacer según tu? La puta había sido vejada y él tampoco se va a poner a insultarles a ellos en defensa de una puta que no volverá a llevar allí, así que calla.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ese subnormal debería comerse una denuncia como un castillo, por retrasado.



Como lo iba a gozar, y más si trabaja gratis ahí como dijiste... Pero que tipejo más... Lacayo. 

A su lado Smithers tiene mucha más dignidad. Le pega como mote, Smithers.


----------



## Cosmopolita (12 Jul 2022)

Jaja






Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Jaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se parece a Krusty el payaso sin maquillar


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Jul 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


> Que puto chad el calvo, el puto amo, el tío ahí fumándose su cigarrito y partiéndose la caja.
> Solo le faltaba una copa de brandy en la mano.
> Hilo mítico.




El CRACK que la llevó siempre en mi equipo y en mi empresa.

Es Dios!

Notas sobre la otra chusma:

1. Vamos a ver. Club La Moraleja, se suponr que ahi hay clase y dinero no? Como cojones puede trabajar ahi una tia como la que graba el video, con esa voz insoportable de Charo denunciadora en falso? “Que me pega que me pega”. Pobre el marido.

2. El viejales que ayuda a la que graba, que entiendo es un socio, es el resumen perfecto del pais. Un tio que se supone tiene status y pasta, bajando al barro para igualarse con una puta empleadilla de mierda (la que graba) y no contento con eso, en plan huelebragas y ONVRE insultando al HOMBRE (el Crack) y amenazando con expulsarle (oooh, que miedo)

3. El socorrista, el jovencito que por una puta mierda de sueldo y cero atención femenina, se come los marrones de gañanes que no se como cojones han llegado hasta ahi. 

Este video es España. Y todavia algunos dudan de que vamos a ser arrasados? Si una Brasileña con Dos tetas bien puestas, puede con 5 energumenos.

La proxima vez que el Crack invite a moros…quiero ver a la HDLGP de la Charo que graba, a ver si es “tan valiente”.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> El CRACK que la llevó siempre en mi equipo y en mi empresa.
> 
> Es Dios!
> 
> ...



Jojojo, épico lo qué propones, de que por ejemplo lleve menas.

Muy bien descritos todos. Cuesta saber cuál es peor.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Desde un punto de vista progre, el de la cruz roja y los demas, ha tocado teta y ha ejercido violencia sexual a una mujer vulnerable --> Jenarizese.
> El putero es un puto crack, sabia que se iba a liar. Desde un puto de vista progre, por ser putero --> jenarizese.
> La charo, es una charo.
> Y la puta, pues melafo.
> ...




Muy bien visto. Y es otro gran resumen del pais. El 90% de los problemas de España, de las empresas, de los clubs, etc, es por tener que mantener a Charos en puestos de trabajo para los que no solo no están capacitadas, sino que acaban generando más problemas por su forma de ser asquerosa e insoportable.

Cuando estaban en la cocina 18h al dia, el mundo funcionaba. Y todavia la mayoria lo niega y no ve el por que.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Jul 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Por fin vemos el careto de la Charo de mierda con el pelo frito que asco da joder ni siquiera tiene los ovarios de ir arreglada parece una Charo común



Viendo este video, lo del nuncafollista de la Cruz Roja, es agresión machista, y no bromeo. Quien es él para hacerle eso a una mujer en un lugar público?


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que no, que son operados. Me he jartado de follarme pvtas, y esta es de las que operan con 18 añitos y luego engordan de manera natural y la grasa deja unas tetas de infarto
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Después dicen que los anuncios de putas mienten… ha puesto que es “traviesa”…. No hace falta que lo jure.


----------



## espada de madera (12 Jul 2022)

Los subnormales de la nueva ley que van a quitar las putas para darles una Hoportunidad y que se reciclen. A ella la van a engañar y le van a sacar el dinero como a los subnormales en un bootcamp de mierda para enseñarla a programar en HTML, CSS y javascript y así reconvertirla por su bien, dándole la oportunidad de un trabajo digno de 14 horas al día en una puta cárnica por (1) 1600 euros, lo que se saca ella en una tarde. Jojojo. Ya está apuntada.

Descalza, media teta fuera y con estas tetas. Ni lleva bragas ni lleva nada, el sujetador del bikini lo trae en la mano y las bragas no sabe ni dónde se las ha dejado, si es que ha llevado bragas alguna vez. Valiente y peleona y con esos pantalonitos ahí metidos por el coño chilla, muerde, pega, grita y no duda en irse al suelo a guerrear y a revolcarse como una perra. Entre lo buena que está, lo puta que tiene que ser en la cama y con esas tetas. ¡Jolines que si melafo!

(1) eso es lo que ganan los que han estudiado la carrera y si es en Madrid, a los del bootcamp lo que les dan es una puta beca

PD: !Qué tetas!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Después dicen que los anuncios de putas mienten… ha puesto que es “traviesa”…. No hace falta que lo jure.



Una hembra de bandera


----------



## Rocker (12 Jul 2022)

El tío va de que tiene clase por entrar en un club de golf y luego la pierde llevando a una tía que no sabe comportarse de acuerdo a las normas de decoro del club, y encima es un gañán por salir corriendo dejando a su invitada sola montando el circo, si la hubiera cogido del brazo y hubieran abandonado como gente civilizada no habría noticiay muy probablemente ni vídeo ni fotos, y ahora ha quedado como un auténtico mamarracho por desprenderse de la chica en medio del circo en lugar de haberla sacado como un caballero del mismo modo que la invitó a pasar la tarde.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> El tío va de que tiene clase por entrar en un club de golf y luego la pierde llevando a una tía que no sabe comportarse de acuerdo a las normas de decoro del club, y encima es un gañán por salir corriendo dejando a su invitada sola montando el circo, si la hubiera cogido del brazo y hubieran abandonado como gente civilizada no habría noticiay muy probablemente ni vídeo ni fotos, y ahora ha quedado como un auténtico mamarracho por desprenderse de la chica en medio del circo en lugar de haberla sacado como un caballero del mismo modo que la invitó a pasar la tarde.



JAAJJAJAJJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ

Menudo fracaloser estás hecho.


----------



## elnota (12 Jul 2022)

Alguien sabe el tfno de la chica?
Es para un trabajo del cole sobre inmigración.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> El tío va de que tiene clase por entrar en un club de golf y luego la pierde llevando a una tía que no sabe comportarse de acuerdo a las normas de decoro del club, y encima es un gañán por salir corriendo dejando a su invitada sola montando el circo, si la hubiera cogido del brazo y hubieran abandonado como gente civilizada no habría noticiay muy probablemente ni vídeo ni fotos, y ahora ha quedado como un auténtico mamarracho por desprenderse de la chica en medio del circo en lugar de haberla sacado como un caballero del mismo modo que la invitó a pasar la tarde.



La puta estaba tranqui y se iba a ir por las buenas,

es la Charo de mierda y los betazos Paco los que lian el show,

el calvo hace bien en no meterse.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La puta estaba tranqui y se iba a ir por las buenas,
> 
> es la Charo de mierda y los betazos Paco los que lian el show,
> 
> el calvo hace bien en no meterse.



Ambos estaban pasando la tarde, fin. Después del gintonic a casa y rematar.

La Charo loca al ver semejante pivon ha rabiado.


----------



## |||||||| (12 Jul 2022)

Al calvo no le pueden expulsar. Más bien tendrían que hacerlo "miembro" honorífico.

Y con decir que no sabía que la chica era prostituta, es INIM*PUTA*BLE, más aún porque seguro que sabe que alguno de los socios de vez en cuando irá al club con sus "sobrinas" sugarbabies y se podría montar el escándalo. Es como no querer dejar entrar a una prostituta a la Ruber. Mientras no ejerza en el lugar, no se la puede discriminar por su profesión.

Por no mencionar que la mayoría de hijas chortinas de los socios son más putas que las gallinas.


----------



## Picard (12 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La puta estaba tranqui y se iba a ir por las buenas,
> 
> es la Charo de mierda y los betazos Paco los que lian el show,
> 
> el calvo hace bien en no meterse.



Entraba al hilo a ver si alguien había puesto ya por qué la echaban. Y es que en el vídeo no se ve nada por lo que la puta merezca el trato que le dan los del club.

El señor que llevaba a la puta, muy vivo, sabía que tenía que mantenerse totalmente al margen de todo. Él es perro viejo y sabe que cualquier cosa que hiciera le podría comprometer. Decidió no hacer nada, aguantar el chaparrón y ahora mismo tiene la sartén por el mango. Yo no dormiría tranquilo estas noches si fuera el tal Alberto, el atontolinao ese de la cruz roja o incluso la charo que grita 'que me pega'.

Por cierto, patético el 'hay que expulsarle 6 meses del club', me imagino que al tío ese le tirará del rabo el club, ya se gastará su buen dinero en otro sitio.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> El tío va de que tiene clase por entrar en un club de golf y luego la pierde llevando a una tía que no sabe comportarse de acuerdo a las normas de decoro del club, y encima es un gañán por salir corriendo dejando a su invitada sola montando el circo, si la hubiera cogido del brazo y hubieran abandonado como gente civilizada no habría noticiay muy probablemente ni vídeo ni fotos, y ahora ha quedado como un auténtico mamarracho por desprenderse de la chica en medio del circo en lugar de haberla sacado como un caballero del mismo modo que la invitó a pasar la tarde.



Pero no has visto que el tipo esta disfrutando con la situación y se pone en perspectiva?


----------



## Albion (12 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> El tío va de que tiene clase por entrar en un club de golf y luego la pierde llevando a una tía que no sabe comportarse de acuerdo a las normas de decoro del club, y encima es un gañán por salir corriendo dejando a su invitada sola montando el circo, si la hubiera cogido del brazo y hubieran abandonado como gente civilizada no habría noticiay muy probablemente ni vídeo ni fotos, y ahora ha quedado como un auténtico mamarracho por desprenderse de la chica en medio del circo en lugar de haberla sacado como un caballero del mismo modo que la invitó a pasar la tarde.



¿Es ironía, verdad?


----------



## Rocker (12 Jul 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Pero no has visto que el tipo esta disfrutando con la situación y se pone en perspectiva?



Porque el tío es un paleto que se cree de nivel por ser miembro del club de golf, pero está claro que le pega más las playas de chonis y familias con niños revoloteando y echando arena por todos sitios, y por su puesto, con su compañía choni que se cree que cualquier piscina ajena es para hacer topless pues es donde debería estar, porque no tiene clase ninguna por mucho que presuma de tenerla.


----------



## Atotrapo (12 Jul 2022)

Hubiera sido mítico que llamaran a la policía y detienen al calvo y socorrista por abuso sexual + violencia de género.

Como dicen por otros comentarios, las charos enfurecidas porque tienen competencia joven y ya saltan con estas normas de decoro.


----------



## Rocker (12 Jul 2022)

Albion dijo:


> ¿Es ironía, verdad?



No, lo digo totalmente en serio, el que ha quedado mal es él por haber llevado a una acompañante que no sabe comportarse según el sitio a donde van, si al menos la hubiese advertido de que en el club de golf no se podía hacer topless hubiera quedado como un alfa que tiene pasta para acompañantes, pero ha quedado como un pobretón paco cualquiera sin clase, o con clase para pagarse una acompañante de 50 euros la hora que ha encontrado en cualquier polígono mientras se dirigía al club de golf.


----------



## Ignadaptado (12 Jul 2022)

Teléfono de la susodicha, por favor. Tetazas como ésas a diario o apuñalamientos aleatorios por La Moraleja.


----------



## Albion (12 Jul 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Teléfono de la susodicha, por favor. Tetazas como ésas a diario o apuñalamientos aleatorios por La Moraleja.



Si se sabe vender, la lumi se va a hacer de oro. Es más, podrá sacarse su propio carnet de socia si le place a la moza.


----------



## |||||||| (12 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> No, lo digo totalmente en serio, el que ha quedado mal es él por haber llevado a una acompañante que no sabe comportarse según el sitio a donde van, si al menos la hubiese advertido de que en el club de golf no se podía hacer topless hubiera quedado como un alfa que tiene pasta para acompañantes, pero ha quedado como un pobretón paco cualquiera sin clase, o con clase para pagarse una acompañante de 50 euros la hora que ha encontrado en cualquier polígono mientras se dirigía al club de golf.




Al calvo le importa una mierda "cómo ha quedado", especialmente después de calzarse a esa chavala y comparándola con la repulsiva charo localcoñoseco, que posiblemente sea de la misma quinta que su ex-esposa.

Con lo que se ahorra de cuota de los 6 meses de expulsión de ese club naftalino, se calza a una jaca como esa cada día. Ahora sí que va a hacer más hoyos que jugando al golf día y noche.


----------



## khalil (12 Jul 2022)

snafu dijo:


> Curioso que las que tienen el problema son las charos, que expulsan la competencia que ofrece muuucho mejores condiciones, compra vs alquiler, en el país de la burbuja sexual (@Archimanguina) y la VIOGEN, y el manginazo de la cruz roja a partirse las gafas por ellas...muy representativo todo de estos tiempos.
> 
> Pd: no había visto el segundo vídeo, más largo, de "La Tribuna de la Moraleja", donde también sale un kalbo velando por las charos. Y el kalbo que trae a la lumi, debería ser sancionado por el Club, que es lo que es, un nido de hipócritas, por tener menos luces que una patera. Escenas de un expaís, y una época.



Chico, que a lo mejor no sabes lo que es un club privado.

Un club privado es un grupo de personas que se juntan, crean unos estatutos y ponen unas normas que son elegidas y votadas libremente por todos los socios.

Si entre ellos han decidido que no se pueda hacer topless pues no se puede. Seas una charo fea o una brasilera buenorra.

Es lo que tiene la libre asociación que cada uno pone las normas en su casa que quiere.


----------



## Trotamo (12 Jul 2022)

Cierto que la señorita de ubres generosas demuestra no saber estar. Pero nos falta información sobre por qué no se quiere ir. El caso que los del club, se ponen a su nivel o peor, quedan como el culo; no se supone que es un club con cierto nivel?
Una vez que han pasado la puerta, a que viene agarrarla así, al socorrista le pueden denunciar por agresión y abusos sexuales.
Por cierto, si la señorita ejerce, agradecería que alguien pasara su teléfono, me gustaría llamarla para preguntarle su opinión sobre el colibrí rosa andino.


----------



## Ignadaptado (12 Jul 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Si se sabe vender, la lumi se va a hacer de oro. Es más, podrá sacarse su propio carnet de socia si le place a la moza.



Ya te digo, como alguien de por aquí saque el teléfono de alguna página web, la jaca va a tener a medio foro llamándola en cinco minutos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No puede ser que no cobre. Si tan tonto es voy a soltarselo a la cara. Cobrará...



Los VOLUNTARIOS de cruz roja NO COBRA NI UNO


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

Trotamo dijo:


> Cierto que la señorita de ubres generosas demuestra no saber estar. Pero nos falta información sobre por qué no se quiere ir. El caso que los del club, se ponen a su nivel o peor, quedan como el culo; no se supone que es un club con cierto nivel?
> Una vez que han pasado la puerta, a que viene agarrarla así, al socorrista le pueden denunciar por agresión y abusos sexuales.
> Por cierto, si la señorita ejerce, agradecería que alguien pasara su teléfono, me gustaría llamarla para preguntarle su opinión sobre el colibrí rosa andino.



La pregunta es : ¿esta la chica molestando a alguien cuando la charovieja cazallera se le acercó para echarla? parece que estaba sentada comiendose tranquilamente unos cacahuetes nomas.


----------



## Pluc (12 Jul 2022)

Turguéniev dijo:


> A ver si te fijas, al tío lo apartan porque todos sabemos lo que pasaría. Le da un roce mal dado, denuncia y el tíoma chirona y la brasileña bárbara esta a cobrar del tío y del ricachón escoria este. Un degenerado que compensa su vacío existencial con dos pechos de goma. Pura escoria, no entiendo que la gente lo vea como un "crack". Paco que seguro paga dos duros, defraudando a más no poder y con el discurso de "me lo he ganao, jaja".



No entiendo muy bien en su mensaje a quienes se refiere exactamente. Pero no, yo también estoy en un club (por ser familiar ) y si un día me apeteciera llevar una mamasita tuneada a la piscina, mientras no hagamos guarradas delante de todo el mundo... que se atreva alguien a decirme algo, estatutos en mano, que con dos palabras los dejo a la altura del betún.

Al que tu llamas "paco", supongo te refieres al socio que tienen que expulsar porque charo y el cuñado de verde lo dicen, si se le cruza les mete un puro que no es ni medio normal. En todo el vídeo, no se ve que él tenga relación alguna con la chica (ya sabemos que la palabra de charo es sagrada, pero la realidad puede ser otra) y cuando el cuñado verde le dice cual cura "¿Sabes que todo esto es culpa tuya, no?" ("todo esto" ==> la que estáis liando porque por tener cuatro duros más que los demás os creéis eminencias de algo) y el tipo le dice "No".

Si el vídeo es la única prueba tangible que tienen de lo que ha pasado, como hagan lo de siempre en los clubs (juntarse el grupito de tocapelotas envidiosos para mangonear en las juntas), suspendan/expulsen al socio y lo hagan por este motivo, la que les puede caer es pequeña.

En fin, el fondo de la cuestión no es siquiera este sino que las lumis son mujeres, como nuestras madres, nuestras abuelas o la última pareja con la que has estado. Pero vamos, hoy abres cualquier periódico online y esto no ha pasado, no vaya a ser que algún socio le quite el habla a algún director de periódico "por una puta". Las feminazis por supuesto, ni mu.



Trotamo dijo:


> Cierto que la señorita de ubres generosas demuestra no saber estar. Pero nos falta información sobre por qué no se quiere ir. El caso que los del club, se ponen a su nivel o peor, quedan como el culo; no se supone que es un club con cierto nivel?
> Una vez que han pasado la puerta, a que viene agarrarla así, al socorrista le pueden denunciar por agresión y abusos sexuales.
> Por cierto, si la señorita ejerce, agradecería que alguien pasara su teléfono, me gustaría llamarla para preguntarle su opinión sobre el colibrí rosa andino.



Claro que si campeón, a ti te sacan a golpes y empujones de un sitio sólo por tu "estatus/profesión" (bueno, literalmente porque charo lo dice) y seguro que aceptas la humillación encantado y aplaudiendo a las 8.

EDITO: Añado una reflexión, ¿acaso cree alguien que algunas de las mujeres de los socios no han ejercido antes?


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (12 Jul 2022)

putos hipócritas, le llaman impresentable por llevar una Dulce Mocita de pago cuando ellos deben ir hasta arriba de PVTO ADRENO de NIÑO los hijos de puta palilleros explotadores de EL PUEBLO


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Jul 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Entraba al hilo a ver si alguien había puesto ya por qué la echaban. Y es que en el vídeo no se ve nada por lo que la puta merezca el trato que le dan los del club.
> 
> El señor que llevaba a la puta, muy vivo, sabía que tenía que mantenerse totalmente al margen de todo. Él es perro viejo y sabe que cualquier cosa que hiciera le podría comprometer. Decidió no hacer nada, aguantar el chaparrón y ahora mismo tiene la sartén por el mango. Yo no dormiría tranquilo estas noches si fuera el tal Alberto, el atontolinao ese de la cruz roja o incluso la charo que grita 'que me pega'.
> 
> Por cierto, patético el 'hay que expulsarle 6 meses del club', me imagino que al tío ese le tirará del rabo el club, ya se gastará su buen dinero en otro sitio.



El que pide 6 meses de castigo para el Crack, que me imagino será socio del Club, viendo lo mangina que es, fijo que tiene cuernos y encima podría montar un puti en su casa con las zorronas de sus hijas


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Porque el tío es un paleto que se cree de nivel por ser miembro del club de golf, pero está claro que le pega más las playas de chonis y familias con niños revoloteando y echando arena por todos sitios, y por su puesto, con su compañía choni que se cree que cualquier piscina ajena es para hacer topless pues es donde debería estar, porque no tiene clase ninguna por mucho que presuma de tenerla.



Que peste a viejo das, mr. Apariencias.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Porque el tío es un paleto que se cree de nivel por ser miembro del club de golf, pero está claro que le pega más las playas de chonis y familias con niños revoloteando y echando arena por todos sitios, y por su puesto, con su compañía choni que se cree que cualquier piscina ajena es para hacer topless pues es donde debería estar, porque no tiene clase ninguna por mucho que presuma de tenerla.




Yo no veo que el Crack presuma. Yo creo que es un FUCKER de la vida, de vuelta de todo, que se la suda el mundo, y ha llevado a la puta que le ha salido de la punta de la polla a un Club que tengo la sensación, se la suda también el pertenecer a él o no.

Tiene pinta de que se aburria y quiso hacer algo diferente, sin importarle nada y menos lo que pueda opinar la zorra de otro, como la Charo con voz de huele mierda que graba el video.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que peste a viejo das, mr. Apariencias.



ASI DE LEJOS FUMANDO SE PARECE AL EMPERADOR PAPALTINE EL PUTO AMAZO


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ASI DE LEJOS FUMANDO SE PARECE AL EMPERADOR PAPALTINE EL PUTO AMAZO



Brasileiras rompepollas o bombonas en las sedes


----------



## kikelon (12 Jul 2022)

La de clientela que habrá ganado esta buena mujer, va a subir las tarifas por las nubes. Los Moralejos unos mojigatos como era de esperar.


----------



## Borjamari (12 Jul 2022)

Ahí hay varias denuncias gordas:

1- A la Charo por grabar y difundir imágenes intimas de la lumi. Se le puede caer el pelo 

2- A Alberto por agresión.

3- Al mangina de la Cruz Roja por retención ilegal y abuso sexual. 

Como a la lumi la asesoren bien, la próxima vez va a al club como socia.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

PERO ... *¿CUAL ES EL PUTO MOTIVO POR EL QUE LA ECHAN CON ESAS FORMAS?* ¿POR QUE ES BRASILEIRA? *¿RACISMO?* *¿PORQUE TIENE LAS TETAS MAS GORDAS Y ESTA MAS FOCKABLE QUE TODAS LAS ESPAÑOLAS PELLEJUDAS VIEJAS Y HUELEMIERDAS DEL CLUB?*

cuidado que estos gilipollas se van a habé en un follón que no saben ni donde se han metio ...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> PERO ... *¿CUAL ES EL PUTO MOTIVO POR EL QUE LA ECHAN CON ESAS FORMAS?* ¿POR QUE ES BRASILEIRA? *¿RACISMO?* *¿PORQUE TIENE LAS TETAS MAS GORDAS Y ESTA MAS FOCKABLE QUE TODAS LAS ESPAÑOLAS PELLEJUDAS VIEJAS Y HUELEMIERDAS DEL CLUB?*
> 
> cuidado que estos gilipollas se van a habé en un follón que no saben ni donde se han metio ...



Burbuja con la brasileira, el año que viene todos al club con ella.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

@calopez toma nota


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Así es. Y aún se habrá aguantado algún impulso de defenderla, porque... Es una puta, no su novia.
> 
> A esa mujer la tratan fatal solo por ser, o peor, parecer, puta. Y se lo parece por las tetas, juventud y raza.
> 
> ...



Para las feministas, es una esquirol. Van a defender a la charo y a cargar contra la brasileña por instinto. Y si no estaba ejerciendo allí (es decir, teniendo sexo con sus clientes), no tienen absolutamente ninguna razón para echarla más allá de la discriminación. Ser joven, brasileña y estar como un queso ha contado, evidentemente; no me consta que hayan echado a ninguna madre de político español de ninguna piscina por ser madre de político.


----------



## |||||||| (12 Jul 2022)

La puta se agarraba los pechos y gritaba: ¿de quién son estos melones? Y todo el club contestaba: ¡del Señor Salmones!




Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1120279


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> La puta se agarraba los pechos y gritaba: ¿de quién son estos melones? Y todo el club contestaba: ¡del Señor Salmones!



por esa razón la echaron, POR PUTA ENVIDIA


----------



## Borjamari (12 Jul 2022)

Veo que nadie ha puesto este esclarecedor audio.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Veo que nadie ha puesto este esclarecedor audio.



el "club de las primeras esposas" ...

pd: parece que el puto amo iba con un pedo cojonudo, en plan destroyer, meando en los matorrales con la prostata bien inflamada y tenesmo miccional despues de haber vaciado a fondo sus cojones en el ano y la garganta de la gostosa ...


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Veo que nadie ha puesto este esclarecedor audio.



El club de las primeras esposas, hablando de las viejas.

VROOTAL.

Mientras se acaba el rosly no se aprecia la castaña que dicen las del audio que llevaba. Por lo que dice, el pollo se fue a mear a unos arbustos.

Joder, Paquismo en estado puro (o puto)


----------



## Saco de papas (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ahí hay varias denuncias gordas:
> 
> 1- A la Charo por grabar y difundir imágenes intimas de la lumi. Se le puede caer el pelo
> 
> ...



Pero tú crees que a esos que viven en la moraleja les importa algo el dinero...?

Toma juez, cuánto es?


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Jul 2022)

En los comentarios de la noticia hay un mensaje que dice ser de la prostituta...

"Olá, sou Sol e escrevi este poema como reclamação do clube Moraleja. Dulce es a la codicia cuanto alcanza ?doblar el oro inútil, que ha escondido;?sin tener otro afán, ni por sentido,?meditar ya el placer, ya la esperanza. ??Dulce es también a la feroz venganza,?que no obedece al tiempo ni al olvido,?los sedientos rencores que ha sufrido? apagar entre el fuego y la matanza.?? A un bien aspira todo vicio humano;?teñida en sangre, la ambición impía ?sueña en el mando y el laurel glorioso.?? Sola tú, envidia horrenda, monstruo insano, ni conoces ni esperas la alegría;?que ¿dónde irás que no haya un venturoso?"


----------



## Tanchus (12 Jul 2022)

Joder, con todo el dinero que se supone que tiene el calvo y va a elegir una puta de las más rastreras.


----------



## ironpipo (12 Jul 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> La de clientela que habrá ganado esta buena mujer, va a subir las tarifas por las nubes. Los Moralejos unos mojigatos como era de esperar.



Yo mismo joder 
Imagina que la chupa con la misma furia con la que se enfrenta a los gilipollas esos. 
En 1 min te saca todo el veneno.


----------



## Borjamari (12 Jul 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Pero tú crees que a esos que viven en la moraleja les importa algo el dinero...?
> 
> Toma juez, cuánto es?



Eso la Charo, pero a los otros currelas les puede arruinar la vida. Retener a una persona en contra de su voluntad puede ser pena de prisión de 4 a 6 años.

Lo dicho, el más inteligente, incluso mamao hasta las trancas, el calvo.


----------



## V. R. N (12 Jul 2022)

Lo inteligente hubiera sido que cuando se hubieran marchado, al día siguiente cuando el salmonete fuera a entrar le dijeran:
-"Perdone Salmones, usted tiene desde ayer la entrada denegada al clav"  y ya estaba.....
Ahí todo el que aparece en el video da mucha vergüenza ajena.
-Salmones por calvo derroido.
-la lumi por macaca come cacahuetes de la selva brasileña.
-la vigicharo por cagona.
-El vírgen de la Cruz Roja por super cutre como éste





-El camarero por no estar a lo que tiene que estar....sirviendo cafés.
-El de verde por ir de jefecillo de empresa de tampones.....
En fin....


----------



## jefe de la oposición (12 Jul 2022)

si es cierto el Linkedin que rula por ahí... se hubiese pillado una escort rusa, le hubiese llevado al ECI de Castellana a por el traje de baño mas caro y elegante de alguna firma y la hubiese paseado por todo el club sin saltarse las normas ni dar la nota, para rechinar de dientes de las charos viendo a los cayetanos lamerla con la mirada

pero el supuesto ALFOTA según burbuja se ha pillado una cualquiera que ha armado un espectáculo digno de una charo mas


----------



## Saco de papas (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Eso la Charo, pero a los otros currelas les puede arruinar la vida. Retener a una persona en contra de su voluntad puede ser pena de prisión de 4 a 6 años.



Si tiene reservado el derecho de admisión si pueden echarla o retenerla.

Además ahí no ha pasado nada grave.. 4 forcejeos. No ha muerto nadie, la puta también agrede...

Por no hablar de que los jueces no se van a poner a liarla gorda por algo tan absurdo.

La escena da vergüenza ajena, es surrealista, pero ya está. No pasa de ahí.


----------



## Clorhídrico (12 Jul 2022)

Nota: ficción publicitaria


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> el "club de las primeras esposas" ...
> 
> pd: parece que el puto amo iba con un pedo cojonudo, en plan destroyer, meando en los matorrales con la prostata bien inflamada y tenesmo miccional despues de haber vaciado a fondo sus cojones en el ano y la garganta de la gostosa ...



VROTALLLLL NUESTRA PUTANGA


----------



## Tanchus (12 Jul 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> La han empujado como si fuera una mierda



Seguro que en muchas ocasiones la han empujado la mierda.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


>



es un MELAFO aqui, en Pekin o en Pokon


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Jul 2022)

Aquí un audio explicando que pasó...




"El club de las primeras esposas"


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (12 Jul 2022)

Mis dieses a Salmones y a la señorita de ubres generosas.


Por otro lado, deleznable cómo les tratan para echarles del club.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Exacto.


----------



## Tanchus (12 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Pues yo creo que si, ademas (desde mi cuñadismo), que se le vean las tetas y publicarlo, podria vulnerar su honor. Tedria que haber pixelado la cara.



Espera, que creo que no he leído bien... Has dicho "vulnerar su honor"?


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

¿Qué lleva a una mujer como ésa a la prostitución? Quiero decir que podría casarse con cualquier hombre, ni siquiera hace falta que sea rico, que la mantuviera.

¿Serán las drogas?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Qué lleva a una mujer como ésa a la prostitución? Quiero decir que podría casarse con cualquier hombre, ni siquiera hace falta que sea rico, que la mantuviera.
> 
> ¿Serán las drogas?



Que le gusta folletear y ya está


No hay nada malo en ser puta, una periodista es mucho peor.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> No, lo digo totalmente en serio, el que ha quedado mal es él por haber llevado a una acompañante que no sabe comportarse según el sitio a donde van, si al menos la hubiese advertido de que en el club de golf no se podía hacer topless hubiera quedado como un alfa que tiene pasta para acompañantes, pero ha quedado como un pobretón paco cualquiera sin clase, o con clase para pagarse una acompañante de 50 euros la hora que ha encontrado en cualquier polígono mientras se dirigía al club de golf.



Tú eres un tonto a las tres.

Qué clase ni qué clase. En el vídeo se la ve sentada tranquilamente, sin hacer top-less, que sí, supongo que lo habría hecho antes, y quieren seguir tirándola. Únicamente porque tiene pinta de prostituta. Subnormal.

PD: Respecto a lo de en las piscinas y tal, abrí hilo no hace mucho sorprendido que en una piscina de una urbanización iban las chortis en tanga.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1120524
> 
> Nota: ficción publicitaria



La foto es brutal ajajjajaj en la realidad algo más arrastrada, pero good plastic boobs


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Jul 2022)

Leed los comentarios.

Está lleno de burbujos, no creo que los términos Charo y Paco sean de uso popular


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> La foto es brutal ajajjajaj en la realidad algo más arrastrada, pero good plastic boobs



donde hay una chortincita con grandes bufas siempre hay alegría

donde hay una charo envidiosa, plana, con cara de oler mierda y llena de pellejos siempre hay divorcios, separaciones, malolor, rechinar de dientes y destrucción.


----------



## ironpipo (12 Jul 2022)

En otro hilo ya tenemos identificada a la señorita 


https://www.slumi.com/escorts/madrid/brasile%C3%B1a-bronceada-traviesa-y-muy-picante-id-sgn4k


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> donde hay una chortina con grandes bufas siempre hay alegria
> 
> donde hay una charo envidiosa plana y llena de pellejos siempre hay divorcios, separaciones, destrucción, mal olor y rechinar de dientes.



Eso es así y así será siempre.


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Eso la Charo, pero a los otros currelas les puede arruinar la vida. Retener a una persona en contra de su voluntad puede ser pena de prisión de 4 a 6 años.
> 
> Lo dicho, el más inteligente, incluso mamao hasta las trancas, el calvo.



Quién ha retenido a nadie???? SUBNORMAL

Estaban echando a esos impresentables a la puta calle, eso es retener???? Era ella la que no se quería ir y ha empezado el cristo.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Borjamari (12 Jul 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Si tiene reservado el derecho de admisión si pueden echarla o retenerla.
> 
> Además ahí no ha pasado nada grave.. 4 forcejeos. No ha muerto nadie, la puta también agrede...
> 
> ...



A mi me parece que hay una humillación tremenda hacia la lumi, agravado además por una supuesta superioridad de clase. Veremos que dicen los jueces, porque la denuncia es segura.


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Jul 2022)

Otro SUBNORMAL...a directivo se llega por enchufe.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Saco de papas (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> A mi me parece que hay una humillación tremenda hacia la lumi, agravado además por una supuesta superioridad de clase. Veremos que dicen los jueces, porque la denuncia es segura.



Ahí no ha pasado nada.. ni siquiera hay heridos.

La justicia no se moja en cosas así. Puedes hacer los juicios que quieras, pero ahí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Qué lleva a una mujer como ésa a la prostitución? Quiero decir que podría casarse con cualquier hombre, ni siquiera hace falta que sea rico, que la mantuviera.
> 
> ¿Serán las drogas?



Se podría casar con cualquiera, incluso siendo rico.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Leed los comentarios.
> 
> Está lleno de burbujos, no creo que los términos Charo y Paco sean de uso popular



Ya lo han eliminado...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Escuchad lo que le dice el Cayetano del polo verde. Algo como: "estás acabado. Estás hundido tío". Le está diciendo que le va a joder, no sé de qué modo.

Alguien que tenga buenos altavoces que intente sacar todo lo que dice, ya que con la algarabía cuesta pillarlo.


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> A mi me parece que hay una humillación tremenda hacia la lumi, agravado además por una supuesta superioridad de clase. Veremos que dicen los jueces, porque la denuncia es segura.



Pero qué humillación???? Jodido progre SUBNORMAL. Humillación es la paliza que daban los perros del estado a cualquiera por ir sin bozal mientras los progres covidiotas SUBNORMALES como tú aplaudíais.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Jul 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Ya lo han eliminado...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Yo lo sigo viendo.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Ya te digo, como alguien de por aquí saque el teléfono de alguna página web, la jaca va a tener a medio foro llamándola en cinco minutos.



Estáis todos con lo mismo, apardalados.

Pagadme y os paso su teléfono y página web.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Escuchad lo que le dice el Cayetano del polo verde. Algo como: "estás acabado. Estás hundido tío". Le está diciendo que le va a joder, no sé de qué modo.
> 
> Alguien que tenga buenos altavoces que intente sacar todo lo que dice, ya que con la algarabía cuesta pillarlo.



el cayetano del polo verde tiene un buen par de puñaladas en el abdomen


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> En otro hilo ya tenemos identificada a la señorita
> 
> 
> https://www.slumi.com/escorts/madrid/brasile%C3%B1a-bronceada-traviesa-y-muy-picante-id-sgn4k



postea el hilo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> el cayetano del polo verde tiene un buen par de puñaladas en el abdomen



Ayyyy que paz dan las putas y el dinero


----------



## Cuentacéntimos (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Veo que nadie ha puesto este esclarecedor audio.




Vaya puto amo


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

He vuelto a ver el vídeo, y los que decís que el de la cruz roja ha tocado teta, ha podido realizar tocamientos y abuso sexual... tenéis razón.

Vosotros imaginad que la tía lo acusa de eso. Ese tío no es policía ni estaba haciendo sus funciones ni nada, SE LE HA ABALANZADO A ELLA, LA HA TIRADO AL SUELO, SE LE HA PUESTO ENCIMA... ESE SMITHERS MERECE ENFRENTARSE A LA JUSTICIA.


----------



## Tanchus (12 Jul 2022)

Picard dijo:


> Entraba al hilo a ver si alguien había puesto ya por qué la echaban. Y es que en el vídeo no se ve nada por lo que la puta merezca el trato que le dan los del club.
> 
> El señor que llevaba a la puta, muy vivo, sabía que tenía que mantenerse totalmente al margen de todo. Él es perro viejo y sabe que cualquier cosa que hiciera le podría comprometer. Decidió no hacer nada, aguantar el chaparrón y ahora mismo tiene la sartén por el mango. Yo no dormiría tranquilo estas noches si fuera el tal Alberto, el atontolinao ese de la cruz roja o incluso la charo que grita 'que me pega'.
> 
> Por cierto, patético el 'hay que expulsarle 6 meses del club', me imagino que al tío ese le tirará del rabo el club, ya se gastará su buen dinero en otro sitio.



En ningún sitio medianamente bueno van a admitir a alguien que se ha hecho famoso por llevar como acompañante a una puta arrabalera.


----------



## Rocker (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tú eres un tonto a las tres.
> 
> Qué clase ni qué clase. En el vídeo se la ve sentada tranquilamente, sin hacer top-less, que sí, supongo que lo habría hecho antes, y quieren seguir tirándola. Únicamente porque tiene pinta de prostituta. Subnormal.
> 
> PD: Respecto a lo de en las piscinas y tal, abrí hilo no hace mucho sorprendido que en una piscina de una urbanización iban las chortis en tanga.



Digo lo que veo. Una urbanización de propietarios no es un club de golf privado para miembros. El tío si quiere invitar a una acompañante lo podrá hacer, pero tenía que haberse cerciorado antes de decirle que no podía hacer topless. Ella no tiene la culpa, donde no hay clase no se puede esperar que se comporte de otra manera. El culpable es él por ir a fardar a su club como miembro sin saber elegir acompañante. Se hubiera ido a la piscina municipal y no desentonaba y seguro que nadie le decía nada.

Por cierto, la chica tampoco se merece que la saquen con esas malas formas. Hubiera bastado un lo siento, os tenéis que ir, y dejar que se fueran a su ritmo sin tocarla ni calentarla que es lo que han hecho porque los de club son unos paletos también de cuidado.


----------



## zeromus44 (12 Jul 2022)

Tenemos al señor Salmones, una fresca y un puñado de besugos.


----------



## cortoplacista (12 Jul 2022)

Siempre lo he dicho, les pasa como en los inmortales cuando se ven "solo puede quedar una".


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> el cayetano del polo verde tiene un buen par de puñaladas en el abdomen



Pues el caso es que ese tipo creo que es el único de los del club que no ha hecho nada ilegal. Él ahí, quietecito, pero metiendo caña al tipo que trajo a la puta y echándole las culpas de todo... dejando que se ensucien las manos y cometan ilegalidades los otros...

Ni que la puta fuera una propiedad de él, que le dice la mujer "pero llévatela!", ni que fuera un perro.

Chicos qué hace falta para ir a ese club? Si no es muy difícil o caro entrar, tal vez te dejen entrar para verlo la primera vez a precio reducido o tal vez tengan la puerta siempre abierta, lo que sea... estaría guay ir cinco tíos con cinco prostitutas ahí.  Joder yo si tuviera disponibilidad me apuntaría, vaya que sí.


----------



## Borjamari (12 Jul 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Pero qué humillación???? Jodido progre SUBNORMAL. Humillación es la paliza que daban los perros del estado a cualquiera por ir sin bozal mientras los progres covidiotas SUBNORMALES como tú aplaudíais.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Sal a que de el aire un rato, que no te van dar un premio por ser el más idiota del foro.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Digo lo que veo. Una urbanización de propietarios no es un club de golf privado para miembros. El tío si quiere invitar a una acompañante lo podrá hacer, pero tenía que haberse cerciorado antes de decirle que no podía hacer topless. Ella no tiene la culpa, donde no hay clase no se puede esperar que se comporte de otra manera. El culpable es él por ir a fardar a su club como miembro sin saber elegir acompañante. Se hubiera ido a la piscina municipal y no desentonaba y seguro que nadie le decía nada.
> 
> Por cierto, la chica tampoco se merece que la saquen con esas malas formas. Hubiera bastado un lo siento, os tenéis que ir, y dejar que se fueran a su ritmo sin tocarla ni calentarla que es lo que han hecho porque los de club son unos paletos también de cuidado.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues el caso es que ese tipo creo que es el único de los del club que no ha hecho nada ilegal. Él ahí, quietecito, pero metiendo caña al tipo que trajo a la puta y echándole las culpas de todo... dejando que se ensucien las manos y cometan ilegalidades los otros...
> 
> Ni que la puta fuera una propiedad de él, que le dice la mujer "pero llévatela!", ni que fuera un perro.
> 
> Chicos qué hace falta para ir a ese club? Si no es muy difícil o caro entrar, tal vez te dejen entrar para verlo la primera vez a precio reducido o tal vez tengan la puerta siempre abierta, lo que sea... estaría guay ir cinco tíos con cinco prostitutas ahí.  Joder yo si tuviera disponibilidad me apuntaría, vaya que sí.



Es un club paco de mierda, yo estuve hace 10 años


----------



## Pluc (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Veo que nadie ha puesto este esclarecedor audio.



Se me había pasado. "Esa es la historia" dice, nadie golpeó la puta ni la empujó ni la vejó ni la tiró al suelo... nada todo es un tío mamado y ella como es brasileña y puta, en la charovisión del mundo, merece todo lo malo que le pueda ocurrir. Yo flipo. Literalmente la tipa del audio es en plan "todo esto es flipante, pero como es puta que más da".

Sin vídeo ya me puedo imaginar con que modales fue el club de las charos a decirle nada a la tipa.



ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Qué lleva a una mujer como ésa a la prostitución? Quiero decir que podría casarse con cualquier hombre, ni siquiera hace falta que sea rico, que la mantuviera.
> 
> ¿Serán las drogas?



No se, algo me dice que sacarse tranquilamente 5.000 pavos al mes (la Sol saca más fijo, y con esta publicidad ni te cuento) limpitos, en cash, sin pasar por los vampiros de hacienda y haciendo algo que la mayoría de veces le encanta... llamame loco, pero algo tendrá que ver.

La pregunta de verdad es, ¿porque un pivón así debería comerle la polla gratis al mismo subnormal a cambio de techo y comida pudiendo vivir sus mejores años entre lujos y pasta?


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Digo lo que veo. Una urbanización de propietarios no es un club de golf privado para miembros. El tío si quiere invitar a una acompañante lo podrá hacer, pero tenía que haberse cerciorado antes de decirle que no podía hacer topless. Ella no tiene la culpa, donde no hay clase no se puede esperar que se comporte de otra manera. El culpable es él por ir a fardar a su club como miembro sin saber elegir acompañante. Se hubiera ido a la piscina municipal y no desentonaba y seguro que nadie le decía nada.
> 
> Por cierto, la chica tampoco se merece que la saquen con esas malas formas. Hubiera bastado un lo siento, os tenéis que ir, y dejar que se fueran a su ritmo sin tocarla ni calentarla que es lo que han hecho porque los de club son unos paletos también de cuidado.



Primero, en una urbanización también hay o puede haber normas. Y tú no sabes si ahí había alguna norma contra el top-less, es que hasta es posible que no. Al final la tiran no por el top-less sino por puta.

Clase? Fardar? Pero de qué mundo vienes? En qué mundo vives? Al tío le importa una mierda fardar. Ha ido ahí porque hay buenas vistas y ambiente agradable, nadie que vaya con una prostituta de un polígono a un sitio lo hace por fardar  .

Y a ella si hace top-less, lo normal si no quieren que eso se haga, haya o no haya reglas, es decirle que deje de hacerlo y si deja de hacerlo, no se le expulsa. Y en el vídeo que se ve NO ESTABA HACIENDO TOP-LESS, ESTABA SENTADA TRANQUILAMENTE, LUEGO LA QUIEREN TIRAR ÚNICAMENTE POR SER PROSTITUTA Y ESTAR LA CHARO JODIDA PROBABLEMENTE POR ENVIDIA. Y si al final la tienes que expulsar, tú mismo admites que la han expulsado fatal. Si alguien queda mal ahí es toda la gentuza del club. La prostituta la única con dignidad.


----------



## Tanchus (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> He vuelto a ver el vídeo, y los que decís que el de la cruz roja ha tocado teta, ha podido realizar tocamientos y abuso sexual... tenéis razón.
> 
> Vosotros imaginad que la tía lo acusa de eso. Ese tío no es policía ni estaba haciendo sus funciones ni nada, SE LE HA ABALANZADO A ELLA, LA HA TIRADO AL SUELO, SE LE HA PUESTO ENCIMA... ESE SMITHERS MERECE ENFRENTARSE A LA JUSTICIA.



Nada que no le hagan varias veces todos los días, sólo que esta vez no le han tirado unos billetes después.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Trotamo dijo:


> Cierto que la señorita de ubres generosas demuestra no saber estar. Pero nos falta información sobre por qué no se quiere ir. El caso que los del club, se ponen a su nivel o peor, quedan como el culo; no se supone que es un club con cierto nivel?
> Una vez que han pasado la puerta, a que viene agarrarla así, al socorrista le pueden denunciar por agresión y abusos sexuales.
> Por cierto, si la señorita ejerce, agradecería que alguien pasara su teléfono, me gustaría llamarla para preguntarle su opinión sobre el colibrí rosa andino.



Pues no se quiere ir, porque se siente injustamente tratada sólo por ser prostituta. Seguramente ella quería pasar un rato agradable ahí, además de cobrar por el servicio... y se encuentra que quieren echarla por su aspecto, nada más.

Es más ella se iba a ir cuando se lo dicen, no le hace ni puta gracia pero bueno, transigía, lo que ya no iba a transigir es que la trataran como a un estropajo y ahí es cuando se ha rebotado.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Los VOLUNTARIOS de cruz roja NO COBRA NI UNO



Si eso es así, ufff...


----------



## ironpipo (12 Jul 2022)

Que Paco es todo joder
El camarero gordaco que limpia la mesa, los adoquines del suelo medio levantados, las charos observando la acción de lejos. (seguro que ellas fueron las que incitaron al personal a echar a la puta) la valla de mimbre desgastada... 
Se supone que esa zona es la más elitista de España y lo que se ve no difiere mucho de lo que hay en una piscina pública de usera o vallecas. 
Esto debe ser un club de pijos de quiero y no puedo, los de Pasta de verdad estarán en su chalet de 500m2 con piscina infinita sin que nadie les toque los cojones


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

¿Alguien sabe por qué sólo habla portugués? ¿Habla español? Joder qué sexy está hablando así.

Como alguien ha dicho ya, está para regalarle una casa (obviamente tiene el "tremendo problema" de ser prostituta...).


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Jul 2022)

Jajajaja pero qué cojones acabo de ver.

Menuda puta más barata y con tan poquísima clase, pero si da asco. Comiéndose los cacahuetes en la mesa como si fuera un mono. Anda que menudo rastrojo se ha ido a pillar el cuckold, que está fumando mientras dan de hostias a su puta y ni se inmuta.

Si en el club hay unas normas, y pagas para ser miembro, las normas se cumplen, y el lumpen gitano fuera y a tomar por culo.
Jaleais al putero y a la puta pero me alegro que hayan todavía lugares con algo de decencia donde el lumpen y la escoria son echados y a tomar por culo.
Tiene pasta, pueden pagar pertenecer a un recinto apartado y familiar, libre de escoria y moros, y el que no respete a tomar por culo.

La Charo con voz de cazallera "eeeh eeeh que me pega", recibiendo hostias de la sidosa, es lo mejor.


----------



## Picard (12 Jul 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> En ningún sitio medianamente bueno van a admitir a alguien que se ha hecho famoso por llevar como acompañante a una puta arrabalera.



En primer lugar, no veo menos arrabalerismo en la charo que graba que en la puta. De hecho el comportamiento de todos los anormales del club me parece de vergüenza, y si fuera yo director de ese sitio hoy habrían rodado cabezas.

Por otra parte, sigues con la perspectiva de 'sitio goeno' y 'admitir'. Eso estaba muy bien antes, cuando las cosas estaban bien. Yo creo que ahora en esta muertohambrez de mundo todos los sitios quieren el dinero de los clientes, están jodidamente caninos.

El elitismo como reclamo ha muerto, hoy día manda el dinero y el cliente con dinero va donde le sale del rabo. Si el club se hace demasiado el elitista y decide vetar a ese hombre de ir allí, ese señor se lleva su dinero a otro sitio y en paz. De hecho si yo fuera ese señor, no esperaría a que me vetaran porque no volvería a dejar ahí mi dinero ni borracho.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> En fin, el fondo de la cuestión no es siquiera este sino que las lumis son mujeres, como nuestras madres, nuestras abuelas o la última pareja con la que has estado. Pero vamos, hoy abres cualquier periódico online y esto no ha pasado, no vaya a ser que algún socio le quite el habla a algún director de periódico "por una puta". Las feminazis por supuesto, ni mu.



Exacto. Yo quiero apoyarla, ayudarla, darle difusión...

¿La ayudo en algo reenviando por whatsapp la noticia? Es que no me fío que aún haya gilipollas que la critiquen a ella.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Exacto. Yo quiero apoyarla, ayudarla, darle difusión...
> 
> ¿La ayudo en algo reenviando por whatsapp la noticia? Es que no me fío que aún haya gilipollas que la critiquen a ella.



hay que denunciar a los hijosdeputa de ese club por trato degradante o algo asi


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ahí hay varias denuncias gordas:
> 
> 1- A la Charo por grabar y difundir imágenes intimas de la lumi. Se le puede caer el pelo
> 
> ...




Puede alguno de los foreros que la van a llamar para fockear, comentarle a la chica que lo mueva con abogados y les meta denuncias sanas al Club, a la Charo, al Incel y al Mangina?


----------



## 2plx2 (12 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



A ver cómo le explico esto a mi esposa


----------



## un mundo feliz (12 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> ¿Para que necesitan seguratas de Discoteca?
> 
> Este habrá sido el mayor conflicto dentro del club en los 50 años de historia.



Porque no es ni remotamente normal que un club donde va gente que nada literalmente en billetes no tengan un mínimo de seguridad en condiciones. Como señalaban en otro comentario, los armarios roperos en primer lugar están para intimidar con buenas palabras y si ya la cosa de verdad se va de madre pues también con eso pueden lidiar.

Por otro lado, como bien se ha señalado, que jodidamente lamentable y denigrante la actuación del socorrista. Espero que le caiga una buena demanda.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Puede alguno de los foreros que la van a llamar para fockear, comentarle a la chica que lo mueva con abogados y les meta denuncias sanas al Club, a la Charo, al Incel y al Mangina?



al payaso de la cruz roja por agresión


----------



## Tanchus (12 Jul 2022)

Picard dijo:


> En primer lugar, no veo menos arrabalerismo en la charo que graba que en la puta. De hecho el comportamiento de todos los anormales del club me parece de vergüenza, y si fuera yo director de ese sitio hoy habrían rodado cabezas.
> 
> Por otra parte, sigues con la perspectiva de 'sitio goeno' y 'admitir'. Eso estaba muy bien antes, cuando las cosas estaban bien. Yo creo que ahora en esta muertohambrez de mundo todos los sitios quieren el dinero de los clientes, están jodidamente caninos.
> 
> El elitismo como reclamo ha muerto, hoy día manda el dinero y el cliente con dinero va donde le sale del rabo. Si el club se hace demasiado el elitista y decide vetar a ese hombre de ir allí, ese señor se lleva su dinero a otro sitio y en paz. De hecho si yo fuera ese señor, no esperaría a que me vetaran porque no volvería a dejar ahí mi dinero ni borracho.



...y si no le vetan, se irán unos cuantos que pagan el mismo dinero que el calvo por estar en un sitio tranquilo y no por ver a un viejo borracho meando en los jardines o a una puta arrabalera montando el numerito. Vamos, que le van a expulsar ni cotiza.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Burbuja con la brasileira, el año que viene todos al club con ella.



¿Al año que viene? Y este mismo mes podríamos hacerlo. Cada día uno, y si alguien quiere ir a la vez que el que ya haya pillado a la brasileña, puede buscarse otra prostituta para ir. Si alguien tiene pareja o está casado tranquilo, no hablamos de tener sexo, sólo de pasearse por el club con una prostituta del polígono.

Aparte, de que hay que asesorarla legalmente. Alguien dijo que iba a hacerlo. Espero que lo haga y nos informe. Yo si tengo que darle 50€ a la puta, no por tirármela sino para que pague algún gasto judicial, lo hago, y no me sobra el dinero para nada.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Jul 2022)

El de la Cruz Roja es el más pardal de todos. Es tan tonto que no sabe que pintándose la cara de negro y yendo a una playa, alguna de sus compañeras de organización se la chupa.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> al payaso de la cruz roja por agresión



Es el Incel.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

A ver, que ese sitio es paquisimo, hace 10 años cuando tenía 30, estuve con una chorti de 23 de las rozas, me llevo allí, como para decir ehh mira, soy toto de oro recien graduada en psicología y criminología por ceu jijijiijj

jaajjajajjajjajajajajjajajajajajjajajajaj

Cuando al mes me vió fundirme 3k en un finde de cachondeo, ya entendió el ritmo que llevo.


----------



## espada de madera (12 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


>



...y llega un pavo osea y la puta... y va el pavo tííía...

Si esto no es tirar el dinero ya me dirás.
Tiene bastante más clase y mejores modales la señorita Sol.
¡Y mejores tetas!


----------



## AssGaper (12 Jul 2022)

Jajaja, le derroición ha llegado a las zonas de la jetset. 
La verdad es que llevarse una PUTA barata a ese lugar sudándole los webos al ricachón ese las normas del club es de una hamez magistral en como el pavo ha sudado de todo viéndo el percal pitillo en boca y manos en los bolsillos, total, la polla se la va a machacar con la boca igualmente la putaka.
He observado que el tio o iba super empalmado de viagra o cialis a full que le imposibilitaba andar como era debido , bien porque se le habia inchado la próstata, o los webos le pesaban demasiado o es que iba doblado.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En los comentarios de la noticia hay un mensaje que dice ser de la prostituta...
> 
> "Olá, sou Sol e escrevi este poema como reclamação do clube Moraleja. Dulce es a la codicia cuanto alcanza ?doblar el oro inútil, que ha escondido;?sin tener otro afán, ni por sentido,?meditar ya el placer, ya la esperanza. ??Dulce es también a la feroz venganza,?que no obedece al tiempo ni al olvido,?los sedientos rencores que ha sufrido? apagar entre el fuego y la matanza.?? A un bien aspira todo vicio humano;?teñida en sangre, la ambición impía ?sueña en el mando y el laurel glorioso.?? Sola tú, envidia horrenda, monstruo insano, ni conoces ni esperas la alegría;?que ¿dónde irás que no haya un venturoso?"



Brutal. Dije más dignidad que todos, pero también más fondo. Es encantadora.

A ver, burbujos, aquí todo el mundo tiene que hacer una de dos:

U ofrecerle matrimonio, o contratar sus servicios para volver a ir a ese club, y pasearse con ella exigiendo que la traten bien.


----------



## JuanMacClane (12 Jul 2022)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico que refleja bastante el Paquismo de la sociedad y nos recuerda que lo Paco no entiende de clases sociales.

Esperemos le caiga una inspección de trabajo al club ¿que coño hace un socorrista haciendo de seguridad y qué formación ha recibido?. Habrá que ver el contrato que tiene y la mierda que le pagan.
¿Quién es el del polito verde para agarrar o empujar a nadie?

El calvo del cigarro que de su nick y abra hilo propio.
Parece que va perjudicado de alcohol , esperemos no condujera después
La puta si es lista o le asesora bien el calvo , va a dejar de ejercer una temporada, si no la encuentra la Montero antes.


*Voy corriendo a buscar un bañador de cuadros y una camiseta como la del calvo


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> si es cierto el Linkedin que rula por ahí... se hubiese pillado una escort rusa, le hubiese llevado al ECI de Castellana a por el traje de baño mas caro y elegante de alguna firma y la hubiese paseado por todo el club sin saltarse las normas ni dar la nota, para rechinar de dientes de las charos viendo a los cayetanos lamerla con la mirada
> 
> pero el supuesto ALFOTA según burbuja se ha pillado una cualquiera que ha armado un espectáculo digno de una charo mas



No tienes ni puta idea de la vida, y todo eso lo haces para ponerte del lado de los cayetanos y las charos, imbécil.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Si tiene reservado el derecho de admisión si pueden echarla o retenerla.
> 
> Además ahí no ha pasado nada grave.. 4 forcejeos. No ha muerto nadie, la puta también agrede...
> 
> ...



Primero, según un forero no pueden echar, y en cualquier caso si sí pudieran, ¿pueden así como lo han hecho sin ser personal de seguridad?
Segundo, la han retenido FUERA DEL SITIO, ESTABAN YA EN LA CALLE CUANDO EL LACAYO LA HA RETENIDO.
Tercero, es verdad que a ella también la pueden acusar de haberle mordido a alguien, es verdad. Pero ella estaba molesta y ofendida y probablemente ese delito sea menor, si es que lo consideran, que retenerla y echársele encima.

No sé en cualquier caso como ya he dicho si la vía legal no, sí volver a ir al club con ella u otras prostitutas. A gozarlo.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de la vida, y todo eso lo haces para ponerte del lado de los cayetanos y las charos, imbécil.



y me viene a dar lecciones un niño de FC

ver para creer


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Primero, según un forero no pueden echar, y en cualquier caso si sí pudieran, ¿pueden así como lo han hecho sin ser personal de seguridad?
> Segundo, la han retenido FUERA DEL SITIO, ESTABAN YA EN LA CALLE CUANDO EL LACAYO LA HA RETENIDO.
> Tercero, es verdad que a ella también la pueden acusar de haberle mordido a alguien, es verdad. Pero ella estaba molesta y ofendida y probablemente ese delito sea menor, si es que lo consideran, que retenerla y echársele encima.
> 
> No sé en cualquier caso como ya he dicho si la vía legal no, sí volver a ir al club con ella u otras prostitutas. A gozarlo.



sin parte de lesiones donde figure la supuesta mordedura no puede hacer nada. 

Lo que queda evidente en el video es que ese subnormal la coge y la tira contra el suelo sin venir a cuento. Ha tenido suerte de no haberle roto nada. Todos los tontos tienen suerte.


----------



## espada de madera (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> y me viene a dar lecciones un niño de FC



Vergüenza te debería de dar que tenga que ser así.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> ...y llega un pavo osea y la puta... y va el pavo tííía...
> 
> Si esto no es tirar el dinero ya me dirás.
> Tiene bastante más clase y mejores modales la señorita Sol.
> ¡Y mejores tetas!



A ver, yo siempre he alucinado con los hombres a los que les gustan estas “pavas” pijas. Son insoportables cuando hablan, dan bastante asquito, y sexualmente son muy muy mejorable


----------



## JuanMacClane (12 Jul 2022)

Han colgado los videos en youtube. En vozpopuli y libertad digital.
Os animo a iluminarlos con los comentarios.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Nada que no le hagan varias veces todos los días, sólo que esta vez no le han tirado unos billetes después.



Hijo de perra.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

100 pavos la hora es una tarifa adecuada


----------



## Pluc (12 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Puede alguno de los foreros que la van a llamar para fockear, comentarle a la chica que lo mueva con abogados y les meta denuncias sanas al Club, a la Charo, al Incel y al Mangina?



Burbuja se presenta como acusación particular  



ueee3 dijo:


> Exacto. Yo quiero apoyarla, ayudarla, darle difusión...
> 
> ¿La ayudo en algo reenviando por whatsapp la noticia? Es que no me fío que aún haya gilipollas que la critiquen a ella.



Si quieres darte (aún) más cuenta, del país de mierda en el que vivimos y la escoria que puebla estas tierras, difundirlo es un plan sin fisuras. Mi postura no es ir de caballero blanco, ella ni sabe que existo y si lo supiera le daría igual (como debe ser), así que yo otro tanto de lo mismo. Pero cada uno que haga lo que crea conveniente, que el mundo es libre.

A ver... ya lo pongo yo.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> hay que denunciar a los hijosdeputa de ese club por trato degradante o algo asi



Pues sí, tal cual. Se les puede pillar por mil lados, ése puede ser uno. Pero tiene que ser ella, no vamos a ser nosotros...


----------



## Joaquim (12 Jul 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Yo creo que el viejo, que estará divorciado recientemente y posiblemente pseudo-viogenizado, habrá querido ir al club con su nueva amiguita para putear a su ex-mujer y a las harpías de sus amigas.
> 
> Espero que a la charo que grabó a la puti y luego lo ha publicado, incluyendo las agresiones, la EMPAPELEN los de Protección de Datos.



Y que Viogenizen al mierdas de la Cruz Roja.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Pillo sitio en hilo mítico que refleja bastante el Paquismo de la sociedad y nos recuerda que lo Paco no entiende de clases sociales.
> 
> Esperemos le caiga una inspección de trabajo al club ¿que coño hace un socorrista haciendo de seguridad y qué formación ha recibido?. Habrá que ver el contrato que tiene y la mierda que le pagan.
> ¿Quién es el del polito verde para agarrar o empujar a nadie?
> ...



Hmmm... estaría bien denuncia anónima a inspección de trabajo, pero me temo que por ahí no harían nada.


----------



## laresial (12 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Por ci
> 
> 
> Y que Viogenizen al mierdas de la Cruz Roja.



Cada día me da más asco Cruz Roja.
Han quedado como las sabandijas mierdas de Cruz Roja que traen moronegros y venden la sangre de los españoles.

Y siempre están pidiendo.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Jul 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Eso le pasa al calvo por llevar al Club a una puta de extrarradio.
> En las condiciones no escritas de esos clubs opusinos está el llevar a scorts decentes, educadas y de alto nivel adquisitivo.



En realidad Puti Woman va de eso, de una puta de extrarradio, Hollywood Boulevard para el caso, que encuentra su "principe azul" que como si fuera Cenicienta, como Pigmalion, la convierte en una puta refinada, educada y ostentosa de Rodeo Drive, a lo Mayfair Lady pero con joyas, champagne, jacuzzi y jets privados.


----------



## Tanchus (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hijo de perra.



Encantado, yo me llamo Fernando. Muy educado por tu parte el haberte presentado. Lo que no sé es lo que le parecerá a tu madre.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> y me viene a dar lecciones un niño de FC
> 
> ver para creer



niño de FC?? Tú lo que eres es un viejo carcama lamecirios de Cayetanos, alelado.


----------



## Pluc (12 Jul 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Han colgado los videos en youtube. En vozpopuli y libertad digital.
> Os animo a iluminarlos con los comentarios.



Lo dicho, la mala iba a ser la brasileña y el cliente (que no es que sean unos santos, simplemente no tienen toda la culpa). Ambos artículos parece que los hubiera escrito un cura con toda la hipocresía que destilan. Ves el vídeo y lees los artículos y son dos historias distintas.


----------



## JuanMacClane (12 Jul 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Cada día me da más asco Cruz Roja.
> Han quedado como las sabandijas mierdas de Cruz Roja que traen moronegros y venden la sangre de los españoles.
> 
> Y siempre están pidiendo.



Seguro que el tío es de cruz roja? Porque que en la camiseta tenga dibujada una cruz de color rojo no significa que sea de esa organización.
Creo que es más bien el uniforme que es así


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Joder siendo de un polígono pensaba que sería más barata. Igual lo del polígono es hasta mentira.

150 por sólo una hora ya pica... quizás si le dices que no es para follar, que es sólo para pasear por ahí, te acompañe 2h.

¿Fala espaniol?


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Muy educado por tu parte el haberte presentado. Lo que no sé es lo que le parecerá a tu madre.



Muérete, hijo de perra.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder siendo de un polígono pensaba que sería más barata. Igual lo del polígono es hasta mentira.
> 
> 150 por sólo una hora ya pica... quizás si le dices que no es para follar, que es sólo para pasear por ahí, te acompañe 2h.
> 
> ¿Fala espaniol?



100 pavos es su justiprecio


----------



## jefe de la oposición (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> niño de FC?? Tú lo que eres es un viejo carcama lamecirios de Cayetanos, alelado.



aprende a escribir criatura. Y deja las cosas de mayores, que ya te llegarán cuando huelas una mujer de verdad y dejes de soñar con bolseras de pasión


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> Lo dicho, la mala iba a ser la brasileña y el cliente (que no es que sean unos santos, simplemente no tienen toda la culpa). Ambos artículos parece que los hubiera escrito un cura con toda la hipocresía que destilan. Ves el vídeo y lees los artículos y son dos historias distintas.



No nos engañemos, el unico pecado que ha cometido la chortina gostosa es tener las tetas mucho mas gordas y ser mucho mas joven que todas las charos de mierda infollables de ese club infecto que ven como sus maridos se vuelven locos y babean ante un buen par de mamellas que ellas no tienen.

Todo lo demás son charos muy envidiosas y malignas moviendo hilos para que tres manginas nuncafollistas (el gañan gordaco de mierda que la echa, el mamarracho con voz de comercial de fabrica de alpargatas y el subnormal profundo de la cruz roja) obedezcan perrunamente y echen a la chorti de muy malas maneras.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Seguro que el tío es de cruz roja? Porque que en la camiseta tenga dibujada una cruz de color rojo no significa que sea de esa organización.
> Creo que es más bien el uniforme que es así



es de la cruz roja y punto.

por eso es tan subnormal.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> Lo dicho, la mala iba a ser la brasileña y el cliente (que no es que sean unos santos, simplemente no tienen toda la culpa). Ambos artículos parece que los hubiera escrito un cura con toda la hipocresía que destilan. Ves el vídeo y lees los artículos y son dos historias distintas.



Razón de más para conseguir justicia real y restregárselo por la cara a toda esa gentuza.

Que penalicen al club y a los implicados por discriminarla, echarla y retenerla así, con trato vejatorio constante.

En serio joder, que ahora sí me he cabreado al ver esas noticias y los comentarios de algunos subnormales. QUIERO JUSTICIA. SI HAY QUE AYUDAR PARA ABOGADO, SE AYUDA.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (12 Jul 2022)

Está claro que no soportan la competencia.


----------



## Asurbanipal (12 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> En realidad Puti Woman va de eso, de una puta de extrarradio, Hollywood Boulevard para el caso, que encuentra su "principe azul" que como si fuera Cenicienta, como Pigmalion, la convierte en una puta refinada, educada y ostentosa de Rodeo Drive, a lo Mayfair Lady pero con joyas, champagne, jacuzzi y jets privados.



Es una de las películas favoritas de toda mujer que se precie. Pues ellas han sido criadas a base de MITOS, cuentos. Y, cuando son adultas, esa psicología la siguen teniendo implantadas en sus personalidades. Como también el que ellas son únicas y se merecen ese piso carisimo y esa hipoteca imposible de pagar y bla bla bla


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> aprende a escribir criatura. Y deja las cosas de mayores, que ya te llegarán cuando huelas una mujer de verdad y dejes de soñar con bolseras de pasión



Aprende a escribir tú, subnormal. "Bolsera de pasión"? Lo dicho, un puto carcamal alelado. Viendo tu avatar ya podíamos hacernos una idea de qué esperar, basura.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Joder siendo de un polígono pensaba que sería más barata. Igual lo del polígono es hasta mentira.
> 
> 150 por sólo una hora ya pica... quizás si le dices que no es para follar, que es sólo para pasear por ahí, te acompañe 2h.
> 
> ¿Fala espaniol?



Mira, 150 pavos, tengo búlgara rubia, tetas gordas naturales , piel como la nieve, y 1.70 de altura.


----------



## Lord Vader (12 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ahora habrá que ver si hacer topless es ilegal o no.



Hacer topless no es ilegal

La discriminación por sexo hace mucho que no es legal. Si un hombre puede enseñar el pecho, legalmente, una mujer también.


JuanMacClane dijo:


> Seguro que el tío es de cruz roja? Porque que en la camiseta tenga dibujada una cruz de color rojo no significa que sea de esa organización.
> Creo que es más bien el uniforme que es así



Ese es el socorrista de la piscina.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Razón de más para conseguir justicia real y restregárselo por la cara a toda esa gentuza.
> 
> Que penalicen al club y a los implicados por discriminarla, echarla y retenerla así, con trato vejatorio constante.
> 
> En serio joder, que ahora sí me he cabreado al ver esas noticias y los comentarios de algunos subnormales. QUIERO JUSTICIA. SI HAY QUE AYUDAR PARA ABOGADO, SE AYUDA.



yo tambien quiero ayudar a la chorti

viva lo bello y muera lo feo


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (12 Jul 2022)

Si hubiese sido una piscina musulmana, la lapidan.


----------



## Tanchus (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Muérete, hijo de perra.



Me parece loable tu afán de defender a las putas. Siempre es bonito ver a un hijo defender la labor de su progenitora.
Venga, campeón, recuerdos a tus padres...

...y a tu madre.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Mira, 150 pavos, tengo búlgara rubia, tetas gordas naturales , piel como la nieve, y 1.70 de altura.



Sí, sí, si es que yo entendí que un forero había averiguado su precio y que era ése.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Hacer topless no es ilegal
> 
> La discriminación por sexo hace mucho que no es legal. Si un hombre puede enseñar el pecho, legalmente, una mujer también.
> 
> ...



Brutaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal.

Con lo cual como dije ha sufrido una cuádruple discriminación.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

la descalzan, la humillan y la medio desnudan. veo una agresión claramente machista. 

Denunciable como poco


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Recuerdos a tus padres...
> 
> ...y a tu madre.



¿Aún sigues ahí, hijo de perra? Muérete.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Jul 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Es una de las películas favoritas de toda mujer que se precie. Pues ellas han sido criadas a base de MITOS, cuentos. Y, cuando son adultas, esa psicología la siguen teniendo implantadas en sus personalidades. Como también el que ellas son únicas y se merecen ese piso carisimo y esa hipoteca imposible de pagar y bla bla bla











¿Cuántas veces se ha emitido 'Pretty Woman'? ¿Qué audiencias ha tenido?


Telecinco vuelve a emitir la clásica comedia romántica este lunes 29 de agosto con el objetivo de liderar.




www.elespanol.com













El enigma Pretty Woman: otra vez líder de audiencia (y van 14)


Por norma general odiamos las reposiciones, pero "Pretty Woman"es la excepción que confirma la regla. El pasado domingo fue emitida por decimocuarta vez y una vez más batió records de audiencia. ¿Por qué nos gusta tanto esta historia "acaramelada"? Aquí van algunas de las claves.




www.larazon.es













Ni 'Sálvame' ni 'Supervivientes', el verdadero filón de Telecinco es 'Pretty Woman'


El canal de Mediaset recurre a su clásico más preciado, todo un valor seguro en términos de audiencias




www.abc.es













'Pretty Woman' sigue partiendo la pana tras veinte años de vida


Volvía ayer Pretty Woman (1990) al prime time. Los españoles la hemos visto ya en trece ocasiones a través de la pantalla chica. En todos sus




www.elconfidencial.com













‘Pretty woman’, la película de los 95.704.000 telespectadores


‘Pretty woman’, de Garry Marshall, se estrenó el 23 de marzo de 1990. Treinta años después, este cuento de hadas sigue siendo una de las películas más vistas de la televisión española.




www.deia.eus













'Pretty woman' sigue sin envejecer y barre en audiencia


'Pretty woman' no envejece. Dieciocho años después de su estreno, la comedia romántica protagonizada por Julia Roberts y Richard Gere que volvió a programar TVE-1 barrió a la comp




www.elcomercio.es













Vivian sigue enamorando


No nos cansamos de ver 'Pretty woman' aunque la hayan respuesto dieciséis veces, menos que 'Grease' y 'Terminator'




www.diariovasco.com













‘Pretty Woman’ vuelve a ser líder de audiencia en su 35º pase en abierto


La película se puso a la cabeza del ‘prime time’ con 1.767.000 espectadores




elpais.com













¿Qué tiene 'Pretty Woman' que amén de partir corazones rompe siempre audiencias? - Periodista Digital


‘Pretty Woman’ se estrenó en 1990 y encumbró al nivel del estrellato a sus dos protagonistas, Richard Gere y Julia Roberts. La película, dirigida por Garry Marshall, no era más que una comedia clásica, que ha terminado convertida en un clásico moderno. También en un clásico de la televisión...




www.periodistadigital.com













Increíble pero cierto: 'Pretty woman' vuelve a ser líder de audiencia


Y sí, aún hay gente que no ha visto la mítica película de Julia Roberts y Richard Gere.




www.huffingtonpost.es


----------



## Tanchus (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Aún sigues ahí, hijo de perra? Muérete.



Tu madre tiene que estar orgullosa de ti y de tu acérrima defensa de su antiguo y venerable oficio.


----------



## JuanMacClane (12 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Hacer topless no es ilegal
> 
> La discriminación por sexo hace mucho que no es legal. Si un hombre puede enseñar el pecho, legalmente, una mujer también.
> 
> ...



Si ,eso lo se, y dudo que el club tenga un socorrista de la Cruz Roja. Entiendo que la cruz roja es porque queda guay en el uniforme. No como dice otro forero.


Espero que empuren a los pijos , recordad que éstos son los que mueven la pasta y tienen contactos en massmierda y partidos políticos y son partícipes de la mierda de leyes y demás sandeces que tenemos que tragar el pueblo llano.

Estaría bien que probasen de su propia medicina.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Jul 2022)

Esa chica debería denunciar al Club por agresión y por atentado al honor. Por muy puta que sea tiene derecho a ser tratada con los mismos derechos que cualquier ciudadano. No es que deban sancionar al socio, es que deberían cerrar ese Club por ser una verguenza. Ese es el Cayetanado y la élite española, una panda de calvos maricas acomplejados e incapaces de existir en una sociedad normal. La voz de cazallera de la Charo es lo más desagradable del vídeo.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> la descalzan, la humillan y la medio desnudan. veo una agresión claramente machista.
> 
> Denunciable como poco



Es como una princesa Disney. A la que han maltratado. Algo así como la Cenicienta. 

La Pretty Woman del s. XXI.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> la descalzan, la humillan y la medio desnudan. veo una agresión claramente machista.
> 
> Denunciable como poco



A mi también me parece una agresión


----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ASI DE LEJOS FUMANDO SE PARECE AL EMPERADOR PAPALTINE EL PUTO AMAZO



flipao pijoelectrico: "estas acabado tio"
palpatine putero: "eu sou o senado!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Joaquim (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> la descalzan, la humillan y la medio desnudan
> 
> 
> denunciable como poco



Una mujer, inmigrante, racializada, que sufre discriminación clasista por su condición en un club pijo, cayetano y opusino, que sufre maltrato y violencia de jenaro por parte de un machirulo de la Cruz Roja, siendo ofendida por la Charo de turno, que la humilla grabando la vejación que sufre esta mujer, por el mero hecho de reivindicar su pezón libre!!






Libera el pezón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Kendall Jenner lidera el movimiento de los pezones libres


La modelo de 21 años, Kendall Jenner, siempre ha estado a favor de la protesta que defiende la libertad de las mujeres de llevar los pezones libres




www.lavanguardia.com













El movimiento 'Libera el pezón' reivindica el derecho de la mujer a mostrar su cuerpo


El movimiento Free the Nipple ("libera el pezón") no es nuevo. Se trata de una corriente iniciada el año pasado que defiende el cuerpo femenino y e...




www.20minutos.es





A la Charo y al Tío Mierdas de la Cruz Roja, os vais a cagar!!


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Esa chica debería denunciar al Club por agresión y por atentado al honor. Por muy puta que sea tiene derecho a ser tratada con los mismos derechos que cualquier ciudadano. No es que deban sancionar al socio, es que deberían cerrar ese Club por ser una verguenza. Ese es el Cayetanado y la élite española, una panda de calvos maricas acomplejados e incapaces de existir en una sociedad normal. *La voz de cazallera de la Charo es lo más desagradable del vídeo.*



Se la imagina como chillaría siendo apuñalada?

eso debería haber sacado la chorti, un buen bardeo y haber apuñalado a esa vieja perra


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Es como una princesa Disney. A la que han maltratado. Algo así como la Cenicienta.
> 
> La Pretty Woman del s. XXI.



A 100 pavos la lameria los pieses, la calzaria y me la calzaria


----------



## ironpipo (12 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> ¿Cuántas veces se ha emitido 'Pretty Woman'? ¿Qué audiencias ha tenido?
> 
> 
> Telecinco vuelve a emitir la clásica comedia romántica este lunes 29 de agosto con el objetivo de liderar.
> ...



Habría sido mucho mejor que hubiesen dejado el guión original, pero claro eso no habría sido un final feliz













En el verdadero final de Pretty Woman Julia Roberts era maltratada y despreciada por Richard Gere


Pretty Woman fue la película que marcó la carrera Julia Roberts y la convirtió en la novia de América. La historia de la prostituta que conquista el corazón de un galán como Richard Gere enamoró al mundo entero.



informalia.eleconomista.es


----------



## Joaquim (12 Jul 2022)

Si esta señorita ejerce, que desconozco si lo hace, pero que está en todo su derecho a hacerlo, ahora se va a forrar, porque ahora tendrá cola de clientes dispuestos a pagar un pastón por estar con ella, por la publicidad que ha tenido y el morbo que ha dado.

Me recuerda un poco el caso de Divine Brown, esa señorita afroamericana que pillaron en un coche con el galán Hugh Grant, según ella misma contó, los meses siguientes tenía legiones de clientes dispuestos a pagar un pastón por estar con ella, hasta el punto de llegar a cobrar 2000 dólares por media hora, pero claro, 2000 dólares de 1995, no de ahora.... ganó tantísima pasta, que en poco tiempo se compró una vivienda, ahorro un pastizal, y se retiró a vivir de rentas.















Hugh Grant y Divine Brown: el escándalo sexual que definió una época


En 1995 Hugh Grant fue pillado recibiendo los servicios de una prostituta, es una historia archiconocida. Pero son los detalles los que convierten la historia en un sainete made in Hollywood.




www.revistavanityfair.es





_Divine Brown, por su parte, considera que aquella late night que le cambió la vida fue obra de Dios. *"Aquel servicio me cambió la vida, cariño"* recuerda hoy rebautizada con su nombre de nacimiento, Estella Thompson, *"me hizo ganar un millón de dólares"*. Tras ejercer la prostitución unos cuantos meses más y subir su tarifa de 100 a 2000 dólares (con un plus si el cliente llevaba alianza) porque "todos mis clientes quieren lo mismo que Hugh Grant consiguió, pero tendrán que pagar más que él", Divine Brown se prejubiló. Se compró una casa en Atlanta, pagó la educación universitaria de sus hijas y ** hoy es una de las socias más activas de la Asociación de Madres y Padres del colegio de su hija pequeña.** Hasta le da consejos a Hugh Grant , quien ha sido padre de cuatro criaturas en cinco años con dos mujeres distintas (la primera llamada Xiao Xi, "sorpresa feliz" en chino) , sobre paternidad: "tienes que estar ahí de forma incondicional, Hugh, recogerles en el colegio, meterles en la cama. No se trata del dinero, sino de la seguridad"._

Divine Brown, la auténtica Pretty Woman; si yo fuera la chica agredida en el Club de La Moraleja, ya me estaría abriendo un Onlyfans. 









Estella Marie Thompson - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## F650 (12 Jul 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


>



Este tío es un triunfador, menudo crack. Se la sopla lo que está pasando.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Este tío es un triunfador, menudo crack. Se la sopla lo que está pasando.









parece que en lugar de estar fumando está diciendote : _"Besame el culo, soy el puto Jefe"_

with love

WITH LOVE

*WITH LOVE*

*WITH LOVE*


----------



## Joaquim (12 Jul 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Habría sido mucho mejor que hubiesen dejado el guión original, pero claro eso no habría sido un final feliz
> Ver archivo adjunto 1120622
> 
> 
> ...



Disney se opuso, Disney quería un final feliz sí o sí.

Os recomiendo el episodio de "The Movie that made us" de Netflix dedicado a Puti Woman, allí lo explican con todo detalle.









"Las películas que vimos" Pretty Woman (TV Episode 2021) - IMDb


Pretty Woman: Directed by Brian Volk-Weiss. With Danny Wallace, J.F. Lawton, Gary W. Goldstein, Dori Berinstein. Turning an unknown into a superstar and revamping the rom-com rules amid many rewrites, this mega-hit's success still leaves insiders pretty shocked.




www.imdb.com













"Las películas que vimos" Pretty Woman (TV Episode 2021) - IMDb


Pretty Woman: Directed by Brian Volk-Weiss. With Danny Wallace, J.F. Lawton, Gary W. Goldstein, Dori Berinstein. Turning an unknown into a superstar and revamping the rom-com rules amid many rewrites, this mega-hit's success still leaves insiders pretty shocked.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Joaquim (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> parece que en lugar de estar fumando está diciendote : _"Besame el culo, soy el puto Jefe"_
> 
> with love
> 
> ...



Yo de mayor quiero ser como el, with love.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

agresión MACHISTA y RACISTA


----------



## Joaquim (12 Jul 2022)

Si esto hubiera ocurrido entre finales de los 70 y principios de los 00, esta señorita ya tendría una suculenta oferta sobre la mesa, para mostrarnos sus encantos en la portada de la revista Intervíu, with love!!


----------



## Chortina Premium (12 Jul 2022)

Yo veo un caso claro de machismo, violencia y agresión hetero patriarcal....Donde está Irena y los caballero, caballero?


----------



## JuanMacClane (12 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si esto hubiera ocurrido entre finales de los 70 y principios de los 00, esta señorita ya tendría una suculenta oferta sobre la mesa, para mostrarnos sus encantos en la portada de la revista Intervíu, with love!!



Siempre nos quedará *Torbe*


----------



## Joaquim (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> yo tambien quiero ayudar a la chorti
> 
> viva lo bello y muera lo feo


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (12 Jul 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Siempre nos quedará *Torbe*



Pues da para remake de pretty woman con sabor torbiano: Torbe como el señor Garcia Salmones y la brasileña como protagonista femenina. Charos estridentes, socorrista gafotas, el PCM portero, y el Alberto Seis Meses.

Un guión de impacto


----------



## alguno2 (12 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Hacer topless no es ilegal
> 
> La discriminación por sexo hace mucho que no es legal. Si un hombre puede enseñar el pecho, legalmente, una mujer también.
> 
> ...



Y todo esto sucede el año en que casi va a Eurovisión representando a España, una canción que dice textualmente:
No sé por qué dan tanto miedo nuestras tetas
Sin ellas no habría humanidad ni habría belleza
Y lo sabes bien.


Por cierto, les libra a los del elitista club ese, el que la mayor ofendida por las "enseñanzas" de la lumi, haya sido una Charo. Ya se sabe, la competencia y todo eso


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (12 Jul 2022)

Esos rojazos moveran el caso como hay que moverlo: Agresion Machista, Racista y Criminal.


----------



## laresial (12 Jul 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Pues da para remake de pretty woman con sabor torbiano: Torbe como el señor Garcia Salmones y la brasileña como protagonista femenina. Charos estridentes, socorrista gafotas, el PCM portero, y el Alberto Seis Meses.
> 
> Un guión de impacto



Falta que Santiago Segura saque Torrente XIV, y lo bordan.


----------



## circodelia2 (12 Jul 2022)

El tio pasota con su pantalón rosa y fumando, lo mismo tienen prohibido fumar también 
....


----------



## Andr3ws (12 Jul 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Pues da para remake de pretty woman con sabor torbiano: Torbe como el señor Garcia Salmones y la brasileña como protagonista femenina. Charos estridentes, socorrista gafotas, el PCM portero, y el Alberto Seis Meses.
> 
> Un guión de impacto



Jajajjajaja, el papel del putero le viene de perlas a Ozito. 
Torbe, forero, ruedaló.


----------



## |||||||| (12 Jul 2022)

¿Os imagináis que un día se pongan de acuerdo 20 tíos y cada uno contacte a una prostituta por teléfono para un servicio a domicilio y les den la dirección del Club? jajaja


----------



## Joaquim (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No nos engañemos, el unico pecado que ha cometido la chortina gostosa es tener las tetas mucho mas gordas y ser mucho mas joven que todas las charos de mierda infollables de ese club infecto que ven como sus maridos se vuelven locos y babean ante un buen par de mamellas que ellas no tienen.
> 
> Todo lo demás son charos muy envidiosas y malignas moviendo hilos para que tres manginas nuncafollistas (el gañan gordaco de mierda que la echa, el mamarracho con voz de comercial de fabrica de alpargatas y el subnormal profundo de la cruz roja) obedezcan perrunamente y echen a la chorti de muy malas maneras.



De este tipo de harpía ya nos advertían los cuentos clásicos....


----------



## lucky starr (12 Jul 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Porque no es ni remotamente normal que un club donde va gente que nada literalmente en billetes no tengan un mínimo de seguridad en condiciones. Como señalaban en otro comentario, los armarios roperos en primer lugar están para intimidar con buenas palabras y si ya la cosa de verdad se va de madre pues también con eso pueden lidiar.
> 
> Por otro lado, como bien se ha señalado, que jodidamente lamentable y denigrante la actuación del socorrista. Espero que le caiga una buena demanda.



Estais flipando un poco con el club. Esto no es sudamerica con capos de la droga que necesitan guardias armados en la puerta.

Como mucho habrá algún prosegur para vigilar un poco.


----------



## El_Dioni (12 Jul 2022)

vaya ubres dios


----------



## El octavo pasajero (12 Jul 2022)

El grito de la charo cuando la va a dar es épico waaaaggg¡!¡!


----------



## Donbalon (12 Jul 2022)

La Señora puta tiene pagina en spalumi o alguna similar...? Para ver cuanto cobra por mamada y tocar esas ubres si le dejo hacer top less en mi piscina desmontable del jardin


----------



## Abrojo (12 Jul 2022)

Donbalon dijo:


> La Señora puta tiene pagina en spalumi o alguna similar...? Para ver cuanto cobra por mamada y tocar esas ubres si le dejo hacer top less en mi piscina desmontable del jardin



Sol en Madrid, 25 años, la tienes páginas más atrás


----------



## Abrojo (12 Jul 2022)

Aquí nuestra musa de las favelas en Brasil: entiendo que si el anuncio es de hace medio año hace poco que está por España

Lola Santos - Hotel/Motel ⋆ Garota Com Local

Faço tudo!

Atende Mulheres
Atende Casais
Faz anal

Tiene unos melones premium etiqueta negra pero los tatuajes en brazos hasta la mano me tiran mucho para atrás. En algunas fotos no parece tan guapa y maquillada según como aún peor. Tendría que sacarse más partido


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Aquí nuestra musa de las favelas en Brasil: entiendo que si el anuncio es de hace medio año hace poco que está por España
> 
> Lola Santos - Hotel/Motel ⋆ Garota Com Local
> 
> ...



Esta buenísima, dicho esto, ha pillado unos kilitos en España que le han sentado fenomeno a sus plastic boobs


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Mira, 150 pavos, tengo búlgara rubia, tetas gordas naturales , piel como la nieve, y 1.70 de altura.



Sigo prefieriendo a la buena de Sol


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Sigo prefieriendo a la buena de Sol



Sin duda, pero 150 es una bestialidad


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Sin duda, pero 150 es una bestialidad



Es el mercado, amigo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (12 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Es el mercado, amigo



100 pavos o rusas tetonas y caderonas el sábado.


----------



## Abrojo (12 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si esto hubiera ocurrido entre finales de los 70 y principios de los 00, esta señorita ya tendría una suculenta oferta sobre la mesa, para mostrarnos sus encantos en la portada de la revista Intervíu, with love!!



Estaría en Crónicas Marcianas


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> 100 pavos o rusas tetonas y caderonas el sábado.



A mí es que las rusas no me ponen, me tiran más las brasileras. Una asiática tampoco estaría mal, por probar algo distinto.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (12 Jul 2022)

Ojo con el socorrista pajillero, se puede meter en líos con esos vídeos. Agarrando como si fuera un securata.


----------



## pamplinero (12 Jul 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Espera, que creo que no he leído bien... Has dicho "vulnerar su honor"?




Putas, pero honorables. El hecho de ser puta no implica que puedan ser humilladas.
La moral "distraida" no esta en conflicto con el honor.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (12 Jul 2022)

podríamos ir poniendo las mejores putes brasileiras de la zona de cada uno y tal


----------



## Diablo (12 Jul 2022)

Una puta no puede entrar en un club de la moraleja pero 4 zorras pueden viajar en el Falcón.


----------



## pamplinero (12 Jul 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> Una puta no puede entrar en un club de la moraleja pero 4 zorras pueden viajar en el Falcón.


----------



## Sonico (12 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Toggle navigation
> LA MORALEJA
> Sucesos
> *Altercado en el Club de Golf de La Moraleja*
> ...



Las putillas son Salud, Paz y Amor que me lo ha dicho @Lorenzo Ramirhez 

Erizos, que sois todos unos Erizos.


----------



## Sonico (12 Jul 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> Una puta no puede entrar en un club de la moraleja pero 4 zorras pueden viajar en el Falcón.



C'est la víe.


----------



## Xanna (12 Jul 2022)

Ella normal que no se quisiera ir, al calvo ya le había vaciado la cartera y se quería quedar a reclutar clientela nueva.


----------



## Tanchus (12 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Putas, pero honorables. El hecho de ser puta no implica que puedan ser humilladas.
> La moral "distraida" no esta en conflicto con el honor.



Pues lo cierto es que tienes toda la razón. De hecho he conocido a políticos y a abogados que ojalá tuviesen la décima parte del honor de cualquier puta.


----------



## Spengler (12 Jul 2022)

"Algunos vecinos se cercioraron que la joven, además de lucir su torso sin tapujos, hizo sus necesidades al aire libre".
"A esas alturas, la chica de acento portugués y ademanes toscos ya había roto dos veces el reglamento de la élite: defecar en un lugar indebido y lucir su 'pechonalidad".


----------



## fred (12 Jul 2022)

En uno de los articulos pone que iba cagando por las zonas comunes,eso en burbuja es un punto a su favor.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Se la imagina como chillaría siendo apuñalada?
> 
> eso debería haber sacado la chorti, un buen bardeo y haber apuñalado a esa vieja perra



Chillaría como gocho en matanza ufff morir por defender el derecho de admisión de un club de cayetanos pollaviejos que a buen seguro la desprecian y la hacen entrar por la puerta de servicio...

El caso es que yop esperaba que la portuguesa (o brasileña) respondiese de manera más agresiva a las agresiones de la Charo Cazallera, el Socorrista Gafitas, el Marqués descalzo con probablemente los pieses más feos que he visto en lo que llevamos de 2022...

Este último es digno de análisis. Un tipejo de voz engolada con una especie de Meyba y un polo, posiblemente todo comprado en ECI con la tarjeta a pagar en cómodos plazos...posiblemente peinado hacia detrás con prominentes entradas y lector de Alfonso Ussía...que pide se sancione al socio putero (a todas luces sobrepasado por la situación y fumando atemorizado a prudente distancia) y que mientras pide sanción al socio de manera educada, le dice a la chavala ¨TU VETE A TOMAR POR CULO¨.

Esa chica de tetas operadas se nota que es inexperta en situaciones embarazosas, una puta experimentada hubiera degollado a la Charo o al menos se hubiera enzarzado con ella hasta arrancarle el cuero cabelludo, se hubiera liado a patadas en los cojones con los cayetanos y le hubiera arrancado la oreja de un bocado al socorrista, rompiéndole las gafas en la cara con el tacón de las sandalias...

Esa chica es tan digna como cualquiera de los horteras que la rodean, que probablemente serán socios del club exclusivamente para dejarse ver y dar algún sablazo a algún ricachón de la MOraleja (los ricachones llevan años sin frecuentar ese club por lo Paco y antiguo que se ha quedado, era un lugar decente en lso 70 y ppios de los 80, después prescindible, no hay más que ver la fauna).

Esa chica tiene o tenía unos padres en algún lugar del mundo, y tiene más futuro si se consigue redimir que cualquiera de los langostas que pagan por eyacular en ella. Y si ha jiñado en un rincón es porque no le habrá dado tiempo, pero dudo que haya soltado un muñeco en descampado, se la ve salvaje pero no tanto.


----------



## axl (12 Jul 2022)

https://www.slumi.com/escorts/madrid/brasile%C3%B1a-bronceada-traviesa-y-muy-picante-id-sgn4k


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Jul 2022)

Joder, hasta que ni empiezan s aparecer Cayetanos colgados por las pelotas, en la M30 este país no se arregla. 

Y los LAMECAYETANOS no sufrais, que tb podréis acompañarlos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Jul 2022)

Vemost la decadencia, el parasitismo de una clase inútil y los NIÑOSRRRRRATA de Burbuja hablando de Charos y tetas.


----------



## zeromus44 (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Avioncito (12 Jul 2022)

Dos hostias al calvo y dos a la putuca y asunto apañao.

Ella claro, no se va visto en una igual en la vida.


----------



## Larva (12 Jul 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


>



BRVTAL


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

fred dijo:


> En uno de los articulos pone que iba cagando por las zonas comunes,eso en burbuja es un punto a su favor.



Eso suena a invent de las charos en un intento de justificar su lamentable comportamiento.


----------



## pamplinero (12 Jul 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


>




Lo que le cuesta se ahorra ir al club, se lo gasta de putas y se lo pasa mejor. Ademas, tiene bien tiento eligiendo club con buenas miembras.


----------



## Borjamari (12 Jul 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Esa chica es tan digna como cualquiera de los horteras que la rodean, que probablemente serán socios del club exclusivamente para dejarse ver y dar algún sablazo a algún ricachón de la MOraleja (los ricachones llevan años sin frecuentar ese club por lo Paco y antiguo que se ha quedado, era un lugar decente en lso 70 y ppios de los 80, después prescindible, no hay más que ver la fauna).



Efectivamente, el club de golf es eso, un club de GOLF, la piscina esa suele estar medio vacía. Si acaso sirve para que tres o cuatro charos se junten a cotorrear. Los millonetis de la moraleja están en su puta piscina particular.


----------



## Mr.Adler (12 Jul 2022)

Melafo


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (12 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Toggle navigation
> LA MORALEJA
> Sucesos
> *Altercado en el Club de Golf de La Moraleja*
> ...



Los tíos (se puede ver en la imagen a la izquierda de uno en una tumbona que está sin ropa por arriba) van sin nada por el cuerpo y lo ven normal y no les llaman la atención pero si es una mujer tiene que ir tapada por esa parte y si estuviera en Afganistán ya sería aún peor. El problema no es de las mujeres sino de los que miran que tienen una mente depravada y una mirada lasciva y por eso les incómoda a algunos ver eso, pues que se pongan una venda en los ojos.


----------



## Charbonnier (12 Jul 2022)

-Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA

-Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA

-Carnet del partido, ajado de tanto sacarlo, MANDA

-Rolex submariner de regalo por un favor y silver pulseraca, MANDA

-Mercedacos clase G Brabus, V12, etiqueta eco, cedido por Construcciones Paco Pérez e Hijos SL, rugiendo por las calzadas, MANDA

-Maletero lleno de expedientes comprometedores que amenazas con sacarlos a la menor, MANDA

-Digestión peleona de cinco jotas, chuletón, ribera reserva y licores varios, pagada por el contribuyente, MANDA

-Propinaca para el camarero dada por el confidente de turno, MANDA

-Sales de restaurante y no te sostiene la mirada ni Dios, porque no hay nadie, MANDA

-Llegar a Marconi y dar varias vueltas por la misma rotonda del polígono pitando con cojones para que todo dios sepa quien ha llegado, MANDA

-Meter en el coche a la tacones y su prima, MANDA

-Ir a toda hostia por la M30 escuchando a toda potencia a Javi Cantero, hijo del Fary, MANDA

-Llegar al Club de Golf de la Moraleja, dejarle las llaves del coche al de la puerta y darle dos collejas y un tirón de mofletes con una mano, mientras con la otra le sueltas 20 euros y le guiñas un ojo, MANDA.

-Entrar en el Club con la tacones y su prima, mientras notas las miradas de envidia de ellos, de deseo en ellas y de admiración en la chavalada, pero no te sostiene la mirada ni la puta que los parió, MANDA.

-Soltar a la menor el ”tú tranquilo, no sabes con quien estás hablando”, MANDA

-Meterse varios pelotazos del Afilador, MANDA

-Que te peguen una mamada en el despacho del gerente del club mientras te fumas un puro y limpiarte con las cortinas, MANDA

-Liarla en la piscina del Club a la hora de la siesta con las dos acompañantes cocidas y en tetas y que os pongan a todos en la puta calle mientras les gritas que se van a cagar, MANDA

-Que te expedienten 6 meses sin poder entrar al club MANDA

-Sacar el carnet del partido y pasarte por el forro de los cojones el expediente del Club, MANDA


----------



## entrance33 (12 Jul 2022)

Sois unos figuras. Quevedo estaría orgulloso de tamaña recua de puteros


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

Ni cotiza que entre lo que pesque de la demanda o lo que le paguen por dejar las cosas quietas, se retira del putiferio y se pasa al onlyfans


----------



## un mundo feliz (12 Jul 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Estais flipando un poco con el club. Esto no es sudamerica con capos de la droga que necesitan guardias armados en la puerta.
> 
> Como mucho habrá algún prosegur para vigilar un poco.



A ver, tampoco es eso, lo que dices sería irte al otro extremo. Igual sí que nos estamos flipando en cuanto al poder adquisitivo de los socios, que igual no es tan tan alto. No lo se, planteo la duda.


----------



## danilovix (12 Jul 2022)

Contáronme que hace años se puso de moda en ese club ir con guardaespaldas, cuantos más mejor.

Cuando los pijos sobrepasaron los 20 gorilas por cliente ya les llamaron la atención, o sea.


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Jul 2022)

Ya hay cuenta en Twitter de coña jajajjaa la que ha liado el salmones.


----------



## octopodiforme (12 Jul 2022)

Club elitista. Saben cómo entretener a sus socios.


----------



## Cormac (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## entrance33 (12 Jul 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Siempre nos quedará *Torbe*



Ojalá el Torbe se haga eco de esta historia, empatice con la prota como buen putero que es, la entreviste y ruede algún capítulo con ella (bien pagado por ser ya una celebrity).


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ya hay cuenta en Twitter de coña jajajjaa la que ha liado el salmones.



Esto lo habéis hecho vosotros, no?

Aunque el tío capaz es de meterlo en twtitter, deben ser cuatro gatos los que no lo saben.

Como sea vergonzoso el tío ...


----------



## Pluc (12 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Aquí nuestra musa de las favelas en Brasil: entiendo que si el anuncio es de hace medio año hace poco que está por España
> 
> Lola Santos - Hotel/Motel ⋆ Garota Com Local
> 
> ...



1.55 cm de altura... mi puta vida, para reventarla por todos lados.


----------



## ironpipo (12 Jul 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> 1.55 cm de altura... mi puta vida, para reventarla por todos lados.



Esa te revienta a ti en 5 minutos y en otros 5 minutos ya te está pidiendo más. 
El que haya probado señoritas brazucas sabe de lo que hablo


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (12 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Estas imágenes creo provienen de este video, y no has puesto lo «mejor», cuando el encargado obliga a las chicas a comer como los perros, y encima delante del jefe supremo de la cadena (aquel no sabe que lo es, y cree que es un nuevo trabajador). Hacia el final del video, dicho jefe dice que no le importaría que sus hijas hiciesen ese trabajo (vamos, que fuesen vestidas como putas):


----------



## Fauna iberica (12 Jul 2022)

Vaya, vaya con los cayetanos, quien lo diría, trayendo putas enfarlopadas a la piscina, hay que guardar las formas cayetanitos , no?.
Los que van dando lecciones de moral a la plebe.
Hipócritas de mierda.


----------



## lucky starr (12 Jul 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> A ver, tampoco es eso, lo que dices sería irte al otro extremo. Igual sí que nos estamos flipando en cuanto al poder adquisitivo de los socios, que igual no es tan tan alto. No lo se, planteo la duda.



Es un club con mucho socios, no todos son multimillonarios. Es gente de clase alta y media-alta. Yo creo que la gente se imagina que son todos como Amancio Ortega


----------



## Pluc (12 Jul 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Esa te revienta a ti en 5 minutos y en otros 5 minutos ya te está pidiendo más.
> El que haya probado señoritas brazucas sabe de lo que hablo



Por mi vale


----------



## mapachën (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> A ver, que ese sitio es paquisimo, hace 10 años cuando tenía 30, estuve con una chorti de 23 de las rozas, me llevo allí, como para decir ehh mira, soy toto de oro recien graduada en psicología y criminología por ceu jijijiijj
> 
> jaajjajajjajjajajajajjajajajajajjajajajaj
> 
> Cuando al mes me vió fundirme 3k en un finde de cachondeo, ya entendió el ritmo que llevo.



Le acabo de mandar invitación al señor salmones en el LinkedIn ese... le he dicho que es mi nuevo dios, y que gracias por existir .


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Jul 2022)

fred dijo:


> En uno de los articulos pone que iba cagando por las zonas comunes,eso en burbuja es un punto a su favor.



Oyendo el audio de las primeras esposas, suena a que el periodista ha mezclado que el tío meó en unos arbustos y lo convirtió en que la tía cagó por el club, suena a intento de justificar el que la echaran de esas formas. Se puede ver que en todo el forcejeo nadie nombra nada de las supuestas bostas, que sería lo lógico.


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

El audio del mexicano también es sobre el Salmones o es otro?


----------



## JDD (12 Jul 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


>



Muy bueno tambien ese video. Ahí le vemos la cara a la charo principal.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Estas imágenes provienen de este video (o hacen referencia a la misma empresa), y no has puesto lo «mejor», cuando el encargado obliga a las chicas a comer como los perros, y encima delante del jefe supremo de la cadena (aquel no sabe que lo es, y cree que es un nuevo trabajador). Hacia el final del video, dicho jefe dice que no le importaría que sus hijas hiciesen ese trabajo (vamos, que fuesen vestidas como putas):



Hace referencia a la misma empresa, se trata de "El Jefe Infiltrado" versión EEUU, y la empresa es Hooters, franquicia de comida rápida que contrata mujeres bellas como camareras; donde está el problema? Podemos ver restaurantes de Hooters en películas de Hollywood para todos los públicos, como la mítica comédia de Adam Sandler de los 90, "Un Papá Genial".

Y lo de que van vestidas "como putas", tu no has salido por la calle últimamente, y te has fijado como van vestidas las jovencitas, verdad?

Tócate los cojones con el puritanismo progre, ahora lo que molan no son las azafatas de Un, Dos, Tres, sino las Tacañonas, lo que hay que ver!!

























Ahora, claro, está bien que vistan "de putas", siempre que lo hagan con la bandera LGTB, eh?


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

A ver si tocas pelito alguna vez hijo... 
Eres más incel que el socorrista


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Jul 2022)

Si se ha llevado un travelo a un club de cayetanos de medio pelo aún es más *HAMO *de lo que parece.

Recordad que la ex-mujer es del *OPUS*.


----------



## JDD (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tienes razón en que ese tipo es el que la enciende, ya podía haberse esperado un poco a ver si salía sola, el muy im*****...
> 
> Pero luego la charo, cuando la otra ya ha salido, le grita elevando el tono y con tonito, "FUERA, PERO AHORA FUERA YA DE AQUÍ!" cuando ya estaba fuera. Menuda im*****. Provoca ella el segundo escenario.
> 
> Ahora bien, creo que hemos dado por hecho que el tal Alberto es el segurata cuando a lo mejor no lo es. ¿Camisa blanca? ¿Ése es el atuendo del segurata? Me da que no lo es.



Cierto, yo tambien creo que es un simple camarero.


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Jul 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Si se ha llevado un travelo a un club de cayetanos de medio pelo aún es más *HAMO *de lo que parece.
> 
> Recordad que la ex-mujer es del *OPUS*.




Me he perdido algo. Como sabeis que la ex mujer es del OPUS?


----------



## frangelico (12 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Me he perdido algo. Como sabeis que la ex mujer es del OPUS?



Él probablemente lo sea o haya sido. Si es el que yo creo, porque resulta que con ese apellido hay bastante gente por ahí suelta.


----------



## matajuesas (12 Jul 2022)

putas o plomo


----------



## bangkoriano (12 Jul 2022)

Si la brasileña hubiese escupido a la madame, daba para paja.


----------



## pamplinero (12 Jul 2022)

Va a salir esto en la tele, en Cuatro ahora mismo. En un programa de "todologos" y cuñados a sueldo.


----------



## Lady_A (12 Jul 2022)

Si no se



snafu dijo:


> Curioso que las que tienen el problema son las charos, que expulsan la competencia que ofrece muuucho mejores condiciones, compra vs alquiler, en el país de la burbuja sexual (@Archimanguina) y la VIOGEN, y el manginazo de la cruz roja a partirse las gafas por ellas...muy representativo todo de estos tiempos.
> 
> Pd: no había visto el segundo vídeo, más largo, de "La Tribuna de la Moraleja", donde también sale un kalbo velando por las charos. Y el kalbo que trae a la lumi, debería ser sancionado por el Club, que es lo que es, un nido de hipócritas, por tener menos luces que una patera. Escenas de un expaís, y una época.



'
¿Que dice usted señor si solo hay Joaquines y un unica Charo? ¿No ha visto el palizon que le meten los dos Joaquínes a la lumi y el mataleon del Johnny socorrista?

Charos solo habia una.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Me he perdido algo. Como sabeis que la ex mujer es del OPUS?



Un audio de unas pijas que son socias y se han perdido la fiesta.

Las que han llamado a las charos el club de las primeras esposas.


----------



## Lady_A (12 Jul 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> El socorrista es tambien el segurata? Porque da para denuncia por agresión.



El placaje del Johnny socorrista a la Lumi puede ser denunciada 

Habria que contactar con la Lumi para que denuncie, ademas es extranjera


----------



## Galvani (12 Jul 2022)

Las putas que debe haber ahí...


----------



## Xanna (12 Jul 2022)

van camino de pamplona


----------



## lucky starr (12 Jul 2022)

Van a las fiestas de San Fermin a Pamplona....


----------



## Xanna (12 Jul 2022)

ella podría denunciar al club por racismo y clasismo


----------



## pamplinero (12 Jul 2022)

Yo tambien me he imaginado que era San Fermin (Pamplona) porque si un ser de San Fermin (Villaverde) pisa la Moraleja (o al reves), el mundo implosionaria.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (12 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


>



*QUE ME PEGA!!! QUE ME PEGA!!! QUE ME PEGA!!!*


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Jul 2022)

Jajajajajajajajajaja a este imprrsentablehay que echarle 6 meses 

Jajajajajajaja de coña tio


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Jul 2022)

Y vaya puta tu, si señor.
Si tuviese el teléfono me iba ahora mismo.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (12 Jul 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> jojojo, puto amo dice, mirar bien el video entero anda, lo echan del club, se va a su casa medio llorando, calvo y derroido y encima todavía la acompaña a ella
> 
> Y VAYA TETAS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119748



La pelofrito que graba todo... vaya tela.

Un saludo a Alberto.


----------



## pamplinero (12 Jul 2022)

Dicen que van a entravistar a la puta en Cuatro (entrevista telefonica). A ver si es verdad. Se ha visto algun video nuevo, pero nada interesante.

Y dicen que, desde esto, esta recibiendo llamadas (es decir, citas para trabajar) a punta pala.


----------



## Borjamari (12 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Me he perdido algo. Como sabeis que la ex mujer es del OPUS?



Hay una captura de WhatsApp capital para la historia en la cuarta página del hilo.


----------



## Lady_A (12 Jul 2022)

La lumi hablando ahora en cuatro al dia. Su anuncio a circulado y ha doblado el trabajo


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Jul 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> -Gomina en los laterales de la cabeza y en los rizos del cogote, MANDA
> 
> -Azotea despejada y moreno carbón, MANDA
> 
> ...



Todo correcto salvo lo de Javi Cantero. 
Julio Iglesias Greatest Hits 80's - Camilo Sesto - La Macarena MANDA


----------



## Sonico (12 Jul 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Pues lo cierto es que tienes toda la razón. De hecho he conocido a políticos y a abogados que ojalá tuviesen la décima parte del honor de cualquier puta.



Yo también ví Pretty Woman.
Pero como te pongan un puti club cerca de tu casa verás que pronto cambias. En cero coma.


----------



## pamplinero (12 Jul 2022)

Na, al final no han dicho nada interesante en la tele, han echado la culpa al putero, como era de esperar.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Es un club paco de mierda, yo estuve hace 10 años



Las tres antiguas mecas del cayetanato son lugares paquísimos y muy demodé: La Moraleja, Somosaguas y Sotogrande. Instalaciones que no han sido renovadas desde 1970.


----------



## pamplinero (12 Jul 2022)

De todas manera, hay que tener moral, para ir a jugar al golf en pleno Julio, en esos clubs, a la solanera arrastrando un carro persiguiendo una bola que pegas con un palo, a 40 grados. Porque me da que ahi no hay focos para jugar de noche.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Jul 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Pero q pasa? Es q nunca han visto una puta? Que ha hecho para q la maltraten así?



Se sentirían reflejadas, vete a saber.
Tanto revuelo por una simple ramera es absurdo.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (12 Jul 2022)

El putero es un gentleman, es el único que no ha perdido la compostura. Tampoco tienen educación en el club para echar al lumpen. Y el socorrista parecía más interesado en tocar teta que aplacarla.


----------



## sepultada en guano (12 Jul 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> La camiseta de WITH LOVE, es brutal también



Eso salía en la Priti Guoman.


----------



## killer queen (12 Jul 2022)

With LOVE.....Mi único pecado fue amar..✌✌


----------



## killer queen (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

killer queen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121109
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121110
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121112



VROOOTALES esas lolas


----------



## pandillero (12 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> El placaje del Johnny socorrista a la Lumi puede ser denunciada
> 
> Habria que contactar con la Lumi para que denuncie, ademas es extranjera



El más hijo de puta es el pijo de verde que la humilla ,la ningunea y le tira las sandalias, luego va a ayudar al socorrrista a inmovilizarla cuando la tiene en el suelo y ni para eso vale el tio mierda que no tiene media hostia y no para de hablar como una portera. Se nota la envidia que le tiene al calvo putero. La brasileña tiene más clase y dignidad que todos los otros juntos.


----------



## fachacine (12 Jul 2022)

Joder Santiago Segura no necesita ni ponerse a escribir el argumento de la nueva de Torrente, le han dado el guión hecho.


----------



## killer queen (12 Jul 2022)

Exclusiva Cuatro al día' | Habla la mujer que fue expulsada del club de golf de la Moraleja por hacer topless: “Tengo miedo”

Ya ha salido en la tele y todo


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

Soy el salmones y mientras no me notifiquen la expulsión me sigo presentando allí, el siguiente sábado con una mulata de esas que parecen esculpidas por Miguel Ángel.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Jul 2022)

killer queen dijo:


> Exclusiva Cuatro al día' | Habla la mujer que fue expulsada del club de golf de la Moraleja por hacer topless: “Tengo miedo”
> 
> Ya ha salido en la tele y todo



Que puto asco da la TV,

toda la culpa al putero  

ella es una pobre víctima y la jauría de charos y pacos solo cumplían las reglas,

todavía hay gente que ve la tele?


----------



## pamplinero (12 Jul 2022)

killer queen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121109
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121110
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121112




Bien gostosa, pero me da que en 10 años estara derroida y/o enmurada.


----------



## Cormac (12 Jul 2022)

He visto el Linkedin. Ha currado media vida en mesas de Tesorería, Mesas de Contratación etc. Ahí se gana pasta aunque no seas jefazo. De hecho un operador de mesa bueno a menudo puede ser el empleado mejor pagado de su compañía, por encima del CEO, porque van a comisión. Este ni idea de si ganará mucho o poco, pero vamos, ya te digo que uno de esos 50K no gana. Y 100K tampoco. Ganan más.


----------



## Cormac (12 Jul 2022)

Así todos contentos.


----------



## El Patron (12 Jul 2022)

A este ritmo el bueno del Salmones acaba saliendo hasta en el New York Times!


----------



## César Borgia (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## fachacine (12 Jul 2022)

El Ibex35 y las putas, todo un clásico. Por cierto hablando de putas, alguno de vosotros que viva en Cataluña que cuente lo que se dice en los mentideros sobre las aficiones de este honorable meapilas de misa diaria, o al menos eso es lo que Losantos siempre insinuaba...


----------



## Borjamari (12 Jul 2022)

killer queen dijo:


> Exclusiva Cuatro al día' | Habla la mujer que fue expulsada del club de golf de la Moraleja por hacer topless: “Tengo miedo”
> 
> Ya ha salido en la tele y todo



La TV repugnante como siempre, la culpa del putero que lo único que hace es no hacer nada, y sobre los que la empujan,la agarran, la descalzan, la tiran al suelo mientras la graban, ni palabra. Este Prats de lo más hipócrita de la televisión. Me juego un brazo a que el mismo es putero y cocainómano.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

killer queen dijo:


> Exclusiva Cuatro al día' | Habla la mujer que fue expulsada del club de golf de la Moraleja por hacer topless: “Tengo miedo”
> 
> Ya ha salido en la tele y todo



A ella la protegen, menos mal, pero como perdonándole la vida, y dice el Prats que hay que poner el foco en el socio que la metió. ¿Y de los que la tratan como a un trapo no dice nada?

Por cierto ahí dicen que ella está en situación irregular en España. Así que olvidaros de que plante batalla legal.

*AUNQUE BIEN MIRADO, ¿NO HABRÁ ALGUNA LEY FEMINISTA QUE LE PREMIE CON PAPELES SI DENUNCIA A UN ACOSADOR O ABUSADOR? PORQUE COMO LA HUBIERA, JOJOJOJO. Y ME ALEGRARÍA POR ELLA.*

Pero si no es así, no teniendo los papeles en regla, me temo que no hará nada, con el lógico miedo a que en una de ésas algún poli la detenga y trate de iniciar su expulsión.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Que puto asco da la TV,
> 
> toda la culpa al putero
> 
> ...



De todas formas, si os fijáis en los comentarios del youtube o en este foro, hay muchísima gente pacata y vejestoria que se posiciona a favor de los cayetanos y en contra de la puta. O sea que en ese sentido la televisión quiere posicionarse de parte de "la gente de bien" (que no son de bien, son escoria, pero bueno).


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

killer queen dijo:


> Exclusiva Cuatro al día' | Habla la mujer que fue expulsada del club de golf de la Moraleja por hacer topless: “Tengo miedo”
> 
> Ya ha salido en la tele y todo



Encima repitiendo varias veces que está en situación irregular. Pero de los saltavallas y pateros no dicen nada.

Indulto a Sol!!


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Encima repitiendo varias veces que está en situación irregular. Pero de los saltavallas y pateros no dicen nada.
> 
> Indulto a Sol!!



Yo en serio lo digo:

esa chica bien se merece nuestra ayuda y los/las cayetanos con ínfulas una reprimenda.

Lo suyo sería lucha legal, pero si no, como mínimo, ir a ese club con otra prosti. 

PD: Habrán obtenido su teléfono del foro? Por cierto también han dicho que ha aumentado su cartera de clientes... que circulaba "por redes" su contacto. ¿Por redes es "burbuja"?


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Yo en serio lo digo:
> 
> esa chica bien se merece nuestra ayuda y los/las cayetanos con ínfulas una reprimenda.
> 
> ...



Lo he visto hasta.en Twitter su anuncio, seguro que lo sacaron de allí. Donde están las feminazis para ayudar a su hermana desprotegida legalmente? Que vayan como acusación particular, no? Esta chica sí lo merece de verdad.

Los audios estaban también rulando por FC, aquí no he visto el testimonio del mexicano que es la rision


----------



## Redwill (12 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Oyendo el audio de las primeras esposas, suena a que el periodista ha mezclado que el tío meó en unos arbustos y lo convirtió en que la tía cagó por el club, suena a intento de justificar el que la echaran de esas formas. Se puede ver que en todo el forcejeo nadie nombra nada de las supuestas bostas, que sería lo lógico.



Donde podemos encontrar el audio del gallinero real? Me lo he perdido


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> A ella la protegen, menos mal, pero como perdonándole la vida, y dice el Prats que hay que poner el foco en el socio que la metió. ¿Y de los que la tratan como a un trapo no dice nada?
> 
> Por cierto ahí dicen que ella está en situación irregular en España. Así que olvidaros de que plante batalla legal.
> 
> ...



Por si no te has dado cuenta tiene tetas y es una inmigrante indeseable para la charocracia. Que se opere. Buffet libre de rabos moronegros


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Volviendo a ver el vídeo (el cual por cierto me he bajado y os recomiendo que lo hagáis... ya he visto que en la tele ponen las caras pixeladas y temo que acaben todos así), coincido con otros foreros respecto al de la Cruz Roja: no sabe el lío en el que se ha metido potencialmente. Menuda hostia le da a la tía con la caída. Eso es un agresión en toda regla.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> De todas formas, si os fijáis en los comentarios del youtube o en este foro, hay muchísima gente pacata y vejestoria que se posiciona a favor de los cayetanos y en contra de la puta. O sea que en ese sentido la televisión quiere posicionarse de parte de "la gente de bien" (que no son de bien, son escoria, pero bueno).



Los comentarios en las RRSS son un 90% a favor de la gentuza/charos/pacos que la expulsa de mala manera,

no tiene nada que ver con la edad, no tienen porque ser vejestorios,
hasta la gente joven es así de subnormal en España,

ya se vio en el confinamiento como la gente estaba a favor de que la madera diera de hostias a los "irresponsables", entraran en las casas rompiendo puertas y se señalara al "mal ciudadano",
el 90% también veía bien que largaran a Djokovic de Australia y pedían una sanción ejemplar,
la mayoría de la población se convirtió en policías de balcón,

en este caso la agredida es un puta,
que es eso de cobrar por follar de manera voluntaria,
se escapa del discurso de la pobre puta obligada por las mafias, no es una víctima,
entonces hay que ridiculizarla,

en España hay un 90% de población ignorante e hijodelagranputa a partes iguales.


----------



## Pluc (12 Jul 2022)

Nadie ha dicho que se quiera casar con ella. Ni en 40 páginas del hilo.

Vas por mal camino, yo ya dije que igual que ella no sabe nada de mi yo no se nada de ella. Eso no quita que charocop y compañía sean unos subnormales y hayan tratado la chica con todo el desprecio del mundo.



Lo de Cuatro es de juzgado de guardia. Si retuercen así las cosas con vídeos por todos lados, ya os podéis imaginar con todo lo demás.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Oye y allí que son más de iniciativas, como la de enviar mariachis... ¿no podrían proponer ir todos ahí a saco con prostis? Que encima igual la puerta de entrada está abierta. Y que los echen uno a uno, pero como se propasen, denunciar.


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Donde podemos encontrar el audio del gallinero real? Me lo he perdido


----------



## ueee3 (12 Jul 2022)

Dentro de diez años ya se verá, ahora mismo, insisto: podría casarse con muchísimos hombres que la mantuvieran. ¿O vas a negar lo evidente?

PD: Creo que no es medio indígena sino más bien medio negra. Hablamos de Brasil, no de Hispanoamérica.


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

Hombre es que lo de casarte con putas lo veo una empresa de riesgo siempre, independientemente del origen de la señorita.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> si es cierto el Linkedin que rula por ahí... se hubiese pillado una escort rusa, le hubiese llevado al ECI de Castellana a por el traje de baño mas caro y elegante de alguna firma y la hubiese paseado por todo el club sin saltarse las normas ni dar la nota, para rechinar de dientes de las charos viendo a los cayetanos lamerla con la mirada
> 
> pero el supuesto ALFOTA según burbuja se ha pillado una cualquiera que ha armado un espectáculo digno de una charo mas



Joder macho sois unos brasas con las rusas.


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

Pero si el putero la está empoderando y demostrando que la chica no necesita de su acción para salir de esa situación. 

Con la chusma feminazi es imposible acertar...


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (12 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


>



El club de las primeras esposas de La Moraleja. Da para una película.


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

Yo es que no lo veo, pero si son felices, pues que Dios los bendiga.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (12 Jul 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> El club de las primeras esposas de La Moraleja. Da para una película.



Dios que puto asco dan las mujeres españolas…


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> El club de las primeras esposas de La Moraleja. Da para una película.



La versión charo de Torrente, +20 en ranciedad


----------



## EnergiaLibre (12 Jul 2022)

a ver si lo entiendo, la puta que cobra por horas ha sufrido acoso y malos tratos por las putas que cobran a largo plazo y te arrancan el alma?


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (12 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> a ver si lo entiendo, la puta que cobra por horas ha sufrido acoso y malos tratos por las putas que cobran a largo plazo y te arrancan el alma?



Por dumping y competencia desleal


----------



## Azote87 (12 Jul 2022)

La charo es completamente insoportable


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> La charo es completamente insoportable



Justo venía a comentar esto. Entre los personajes involucrados, podeis ordenarlos en función del asco que os dan?

1. La Charo. Indudable, es un personaje odioso, lamentable, grabando y chillando como una loca solo para intentar humillar a la chica. No había ninguna necesidad de grabar eso.
2. Alberto. Un lacayo, un gusano, un personaje patético. 
3. El socorrista. Lo mismo que Alberto, pero con el atenuante de ser un niño. Espero que aprenda para bien de este suceso.
4. El pijo de verde. Un payaso que solo vacila de lejos, pero que queda retratadisimo por la chica mientras esta en el suelo con el socorrista encima.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Jul 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> El club de las primeras esposas de La Moraleja. Da para una película.



Es q es para hacer una peli.
Con el socorrista y el tal alberto empurados


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (12 Jul 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> La charo es completamente insoportable



Lástima que el los maricones esos se pusieran en medio.
Porque sino la lumi la revienta.
Hubiese sido ya de 10 eso.


----------



## El Patron (12 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Justo venía a comentar esto. Entre los personajes involucrados, podeis ordenarlos en función del asco que os dan?
> 
> 1. La Charo. Indudable, es un personaje odioso, lamentable, grabando y chillando como una loca solo para intentar humillar a la chica. No había ninguna necesidad de grabar eso.
> 2. Alberto. Un lacayo, un gusano, un personaje patético.
> ...



Discrepo. El Alberto y el socorrista lo hacen porque es su trabajo (o eso creen ellos) o por mantenerlo. Obligados por poder pagar facturas, alquiler o lo que sea. Quizás en el fondo de sus corazones creen que la brasileña de los pechotes no merece ser tratada asi. 
el pijete de verde en cambio está allí por puro placer y clasismo. Se cree muy superior a ella.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (12 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


>



Me encanta como se expresa la tipa ésa del audio con esa jerga típica de los pijos del norte de Madrid. Se la ve una tipa con labia y tope de enrollada.


----------



## VYP de Álava (12 Jul 2022)

El Patron dijo:


> Discrepo. El Alberto y el socorrista lo hacen porque es su trabajo (o eso creen ellos) o por mantenerlo. Obligados por poder pagar facturas, alquiler o lo que sea. Quizás en el fondo de sus corazones creen que la brasileña de los pechotes no merece ser tratada asi.
> el pijete de verde en cambio está allí por puro placer y clasismo. Se cree muy superior a ella.



El Alberto ese es un esbirro y un energúmeno, hasta la charo le dice que pare y sigue a lo suyo, un personaje bochornoso. El socorrista al presenciar eso, supongo que se habrá dejado llevar y ha creído que es lo que debía hacer, pero vamos que el club tiene motivos de sobra para despedir a los dos.


----------



## Raul83 (13 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Menudo subnormal el de la Cruz Roja, de la Cruz Roja tenía que ser el mierdas ese, que ni con una mujercita puede!!
> 
> Después este será Viogenizado por sus compañeras, que se la maman gratis a los moronegros que llegan en patera.



¿Seguro que es de la cruz roja? A lo mejor la cruz roja que lleva es por ser socorrista, no sé. Por detrás en la camiseta no ví "Cruz Roja"


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Jul 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Dios que puto asco dan las mujeres españolas…



Españolas:

Una genera toda esta mierda (la “charo” que graba… la ves en un video y por aspecto podria pasar por normal, pero abre la boca, y es Charolandia)… joder ni con pasta aprenden a expresarse como alguien normal que no parezca retrasao.

Otra, la de los audios, hablando con diminutivos sobre gente (sus amigos y ella) que en todas las epocas de la Historia excepto esta, a su edad estarian por el hijo 7, y no camino de una fiesta de drogodependientes y hortera, que puso de moda un sobrevaloradisimo escritor primo de piratas)

Y todas las que han salido en la TV, mas las que vieron el reportaje, rajando contra una prostituta aunque la hayan apaleado, porque antes complices de un delito o de una mafia, que alegrarse porque un hombre blanco hetero español, sea feliz. (Y no con ellas, claro)


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Jul 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> si es cierto el Linkedin que rula por ahí... se hubiese pillado una escort rusa, le hubiese llevado al ECI de Castellana a por el traje de baño mas caro y elegante de alguna firma y la hubiese paseado por todo el club sin saltarse las normas ni dar la nota, para rechinar de dientes de las charos viendo a los cayetanos lamerla con la mirada
> 
> pero el supuesto ALFOTA según burbuja se ha pillado una cualquiera que ha armado un espectáculo digno de una charo mas




Una rusa no te garantiza nada, excepto la envidia africana de las pati cortas de la Moraleja. 

Además, el trolleo a las españordas y el huelebragas del socio acusador, es más grande con una brasileña de medio metro, llena de tatuajes y con tetazas. 

Las españolas son el San Marino de las mujeres, pierden todos los partidos, contra cualquier nacionalidad en cualquier circunstancia y en cualquier campo.


----------



## Raul83 (13 Jul 2022)

Al contrario que la mayoría de escoria de este foro, todos los "buenos" lo hicieron bien. 
El del bar, la que graba, el socorrista, el del polo verde que parece el dueño del club (aunque no lo sea). Ahí demostraron unidad ante un peligro de otros. Que queríais, ¿que actuasen como alienígenas autistas cobardes que no ayudan a quien está en peligro?
El del bar y el socorrista no se han extralimitado, la brasileña quería follón y se negaba a irse del club.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Al contrario que la mayoría de escoria de este foro, todos los "buenos" lo hicieron bien.
> El del bar, la que graba, el socorrista, el del polo verde que parece el dueño del club (aunque no lo sea). Ahí demostraron unidad ante un peligro de otros. Que queríais, ¿que actuasen como alienígenas autistas cobardes que no ayudan a quien está en peligro?
> El del bar y el socorrista no se han extralimitado, la brasileña quería follón y se negaba a irse del club.



Unidos jajajajja. Si la Brasileña se pone a denunciar, empiezan a acusarse entre ellos y les dura menos “esa unión” que un perro a un follaperros cuando le pongan impuestos por tener chucho.


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Al contrario que la mayoría de escoria de este foro, todos los "buenos" lo hicieron bien.
> El del bar, la que graba, el socorrista, el del polo verde que parece el dueño del club (aunque no lo sea). Ahí demostraron unidad ante un peligro de otros. Que queríais, ¿que actuasen como alienígenas autistas cobardes que no ayudan a quien está en peligro?
> El del bar y el socorrista no se han extralimitado, la brasileña quería follón y se negaba a irse del club.



Si la charo no estuviera grabando y dando voces como una loca nada de eso hubiera pasado


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (13 Jul 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> El club de las primeras esposas de La Moraleja. Da para una película.



Jajaja.
Jejeje.
Qué bien andar por el césped y meter el pie en el charquito de la meada de la trabajadora de Marconi SA.
O mejor aun: que le llame "vieja mal follada" a tu madre mientras juega su partida de bridge.
A ver qué tal cuando dentro de unos años estés con tus mellizos en la piscina infantil y se pasee tal que así la individua.

Me refiero a la del audio.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (13 Jul 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Para ser un club tan luxoso tienen los pavimentos que dan pena.



He pensado lo mismo. Están en muertos en vida.


----------



## Raul83 (13 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Si no se
> 
> 
> '
> ...



Poco le han hecho a la furcia esa.


----------



## Raul83 (13 Jul 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> ella podría denunciar al club por racismo y clasismo



El clasismo no es delito. Es más, es una virtud. Aunque os joda a la plebe y a los guarros.


----------



## Raul83 (13 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> La lumi hablando ahora en cuatro al dia. Su anuncio a circulado y ha doblado el trabajo



¿Qué envidia, eh, guarra?


----------



## Raul83 (13 Jul 2022)

killer queen dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121103
> 
> With LOVE.....Mi único pecado fue amar..✌✌



Éste tío es un tonto del culo que le ha salido el tiro por la culata. Yo no volvería a acercarme a ese club de golf.


----------



## Raul83 (13 Jul 2022)

Poniendo orden ante chusma díscola y maleducada


----------



## Raul83 (13 Jul 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> El más hijo de puta es el pijo de verde que la humilla ,la ningunea y le tira las sandalias, luego va a ayudar al socorrrista a inmovilizarla cuando la tiene en el suelo y ni para eso vale el tio mierda que no tiene media hostia y no para de hablar como una portera. Se nota la envidia que le tiene al calvo putero. La brasileña tiene más clase y dignidad que todos los otros juntos.



Como os autoengañáis la chusma y vendéis vuestra moto y vuestros odios jajaja


----------



## ueee3 (13 Jul 2022)

A ver, casarte con una tía así es un suicidio porque es prostituta. Pero mi pregunta era por qué se metió a prostituta pudiendo haberse casado, porque insisto, esa tía se casa casi con cualquiera. Vale contigo no porque te pones a mirar al futuro y adivinas que engordará, y si no, porque le has visto un lunar y ya notelafo, pero una gran parte de los hombres se casarían con ella de cabeza (si no fuera prostituta).


----------



## ueee3 (13 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El clasismo no es delito. Es más, es una virtud. Aunque os joda a la plebe y a los guarros.



Vale, queda claro que este saco de mierda es un troll. Os recomiendo meterlo masivamente en el ignore.


----------



## pandillero (13 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Como os autoengañáis la chusma y vendéis vuestra moto y vuestros odios jajaja



Duele? No me digas que estás llorando. No hombre, lo siento, perdona.


----------



## Raul83 (13 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Los comentarios en las RRSS son un 90% a favor de la gentuza/charos/pacos que la expulsa de mala manera,
> 
> no tiene nada que ver con la edad, no tienen porque ser vejestorios,
> hasta la gente joven es así de subnormal en España,
> ...



Mezclas cosas y las metes todas en un paquete tote revolotum


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Jul 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> La TV repugnante como siempre, la culpa del putero que lo único que hace es no hacer nada, y sobre los que la empujan,la agarran, la descalzan, la tiran al suelo mientras la graban, ni palabra. Este Prats de lo más hipócrita de la televisión. Me juego un brazo a que el mismo es putero y cocainómano.



El Prats de mierda ese tiene pinta de pederasta. Es tan verdadero como el injerto de mierda que lleva para que no se vea que es un PCM como su biego.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Jul 2022)

Antes de que termine Julio mi polla va a estar entre esos dos tetones brasileiros ... ¿GOSTAIS?


taluec


----------



## F.Alonso21 (13 Jul 2022)

Ya me pasaron los audios, algunos habeis acertado cabrones ese venia a devolversela a la ex jajjaaja.

La tv habra dicho lo contrario cuando la que inicio todo fue la ex poniendole tochos y tema de no volver al club...




pamplinero dijo:


> Desde un punto de vista progre, el de la cruz roja y los demas, ha tocado teta y ha ejercido violencia sexual a una mujer vulnerable --> Jenarizese.
> El putero es un puto crack, sabia que se iba a liar. Desde un puto de vista progre, por ser putero --> jenarizese.
> La charo, es una charo.
> Y la puta, pues melafo.
> ...



Buen resumen.



VYP de Álava dijo:


> Le empuran al socorrista y al paco Alberto no? Que le agarra como un saco hasta sacarla, y la charo grabando y distribuyendo imágenes de ls chica desnuda sin su consentimiento.



Pues a ver por normas del club, y que hay testigos de todo no sabria decirte, pero te juegas una denuncia de genero y de pegar a alguien.

Yo a la edad de ese chaval y con ese curro jamás se me ocurrió pegar a nadie y antes preguntaba al jardinero o portero como proceder ante cierta gente, situaciones.
Las funciones de socorrista quedan limitadas a la piscina con vigilancia y salvamento en caso necesario, ademas de atenciones de primeros auxilios, si hay movida seran los seguratas o policia finalmente los encargados de la resolucion y mas fuera del vaso de la piscina (por ahi van los tiros mas o menos).

La putuca si quiere puede denunciar por varias cosas.(racismo, porque se dedica a lo qeu se dedica, golpes, agarrarla, retenerla, por ser mujer, etc).

El pavo ese parece o camarero multifuncion o algo, tal vez pudiera acompañar a que se fuese.

Si bien es cierto el club con buenos abogados y sus normas creo que se quedaria el juicio de celebrarse en un acuerdo entre las partes , y me da que todos van a sudar del tema, porque sospecho que se descojonarian el juez, abogados y todos en la sala, porque los testigos ya me diras tu historia para contar a sus nietos y en cenas de las míticas.

De los curros mas entretenidos y mejor pagados que tuve para lo que hacia eso si hace años se echaban de L-D las jornadas de verano si no lo pillabas entero te metian de sustituciones de bajas y cosas asi.

Otros estaban quemados moviendo cajas y sin ver tias en bikini, ni socializar con la gente, yo que para eso era algo parado años atras, justo me pillo modo social en el instituto modo sindicalista xD y encima viendo barrios de puta madre de Madrid, por desgracia no fui fijo de donde habria trincado alguna buenorra de mi edad que ya andaba camelandomela.

Encima te llevabas apuntes para repasar y alguna revista de coches jajaja , luego te sacabas la polla nadando bien y te decian ohhh 




Agosto dijo:


> El socorrista tonto por sobrepasarse en sus funciones. El de verde un cuñao. El calvo aun sigue en el mismo sitio de pie apurando el caliqueño y a la puta ya se le ha olvidado la anécdota.
> Un par de padrenuestros un avemaria y sigan circulando.



+1



Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> socorrista = cruz roja = trabajo gratis para mafiosos porque soy tonto = retraso mental muy severo



Aclaro un poco, seria socorrista titulado por la cruz roja, que dicen las lenguas que ellos tienen el curso mas duro pero que vale para playas y toda España.
En la zona norte to kiski se saca el titulo normalmente por empresas privadas y todo va reglamentado por la Comunidad de Madrid.
Este año no se que cambios han metido que mi titulo old ni me vale para renovar, polladas para sacar pasta o lo que sea.

Digo yo que por imagen lo tienen de la cruz roja cuando en casi toda la moraleja son de empresas privadas, si un servidor estuvo hace unos siglos y hay extremos en la gente , o son majos de cojones y buena gente o son lo peor posible (arruinados).

Entiendo que parte ese pavo de ser voluntario de la cruz roja pero ahi cobra su sueldo y es alguien recomendado (se le nota pijo ademas sin media hostia encima y que vergüenza las cosas que pone su camiseta progre).
Lo normal estando por esos barrios es ir conociendo gente que te pueda meter en otro lado o sacarte una novia de esos lares que te resuelva la vida (fallo de concepto alomejor una tia socorrista monilla lo logra, un tio normalmente no, tampoco puedo extenderme porque apenas estuve horas o dias escasos en dichos lares ), pero sospecho que es mejor hacer lo que Briatore y hacerse monitor de esqui en los Alpes xD




McLovin dijo:


> Analizando el comportamiento del individuo una vez más, llego a la conclusión de que el tío lo hace completamente a propósito, llevar a la puta al club y dejar que la lie. No es normal esa parsimonia que muestra mientras se lian a hostias literalmente. El tío querría vengarse de algo o de alguien y habrá pensado...si? Pues ahora os vais a cagar, voy a montar un numerito épico.



Si pero viene por un tema con la ex, que le queria joder con el club ahi anda el audio mas abajo de esta respuesta mia.




Borjamari dijo:


> El calvo es el más inteligente de todos los personajes del vídeo. Sabe que hasta el momento no ha cometido ninguna ilegalidad y que cualquier intervención podría comprometerle. Es inimputable. Espera bien lejos a que los demás se cuezan en su propia mierda.



+1



astur_burbuja dijo:


> El CRACK que la llevó siempre en mi equipo y en mi empresa.
> 
> Es Dios!
> 
> ...



+1



Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Los VOLUNTARIOS de cruz roja NO COBRA NI UNO



Socorrista formado por la cruz roja, socorristas todos cobran, ninguno esta de gratis. 

Otra cosa son los memos que van por ahi asaltando domicilios para robar al populacho y darselo a invasores o similares que atiendan en urgencias medicas en alguna zona a lo primeros auxilios.



Borjamari dijo:


> Veo que nadie ha puesto este esclarecedor audio.



jojojo Eso me pasaron si.



Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *el "club de las primeras esposas" ...*
> 
> pd: parece que el puto amo iba con un pedo cojonudo, en plan destroyer, meando en los matorrales con la prostata bien inflamada y tenesmo miccional despues de haber vaciado a fondo sus cojones en el ano y la garganta de la gostosa ...



Eso me recuerda a ciertas historias que me se del pasado xD, esas consumian recursos como los políticos, solo que en muchas profesiones habia dietas que se metian en B y se salvaban de la quema.

Tiene doble sentido la denominación y solo se conoce en ciertos ambientes, entiendo que la otra es que fueron las primeras charos del club vividoras que rondaban por alli.



Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Chillaría como gocho en matanza ufff morir por defender el derecho de admisión de un club de cayetanos pollaviejos que a buen seguro la desprecian y la hacen entrar por la puerta de servicio...
> 
> El caso es que yop esperaba que la portuguesa (o brasileña) respondiese de manera más agresiva a las agresiones de la Charo Cazallera, el Socorrista Gafitas, el Marqués descalzo con probablemente los pieses más feos que he visto en lo que llevamos de 2022...
> 
> ...



Interesante esa info de ultima hora, ni sabia que estaban de capa caida pero si por el tipo de gente que se ve no veo yo tampoco millonetis para lo que intentan vender.
Es mas sospecho que yo tuve clientela con mas clase y eran zonas mas normales de esos barrios.



Borjamari dijo:


> La TV repugnante como siempre, la culpa del putero que lo único que hace es no hacer nada, y sobre los que la empujan,la agarran, la descalzan, la tiran al suelo mientras la graban, ni palabra. Este Prats de lo más hipócrita de la televisión. Me juego un brazo a que el mismo es putero y cocainómano.



Ni lo vi por tv esos audios deben sacarse por todas partes para joderles a esos hdlgp terroristas de la info, todo es lo contrario a lo que dicen, TODO.



VYP de Álava dijo:


> Lo he visto hasta.en Twitter su anuncio, seguro que lo sacaron de allí. Donde están las feminazis para ayudar a su hermana desprotegida legalmente? Que vayan como acusación particular, no? Esta chica sí lo merece de verdad.
> 
> Los audios estaban también rulando por FC, aquí no he visto el testimonio del mexicano que es la rision



Audio de las pijas saliendo de viaje modo fiesteo (no parecen progres ni feminazis por como comentan la situacion ) + el Mexicano ya es que me caia redondo de la risa, lo he ido viendo por fases y me he despollado 2 dias seguidos con el tema.


----------



## Omegatron (13 Jul 2022)

No me parecen formas de tratar a una mujer. Poca clase los del club ese de la Moraleja.

Pero no me extraña, fui una vez y me fije que los cutres les dan un agua a las copas para reutilizar con personas diferentes.


----------



## Albion (13 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Antes de que termine Julio mi polla va a estar entre esos dos tetones brasileiros ... ¿GOSTAS?
> 
> 
> taluec



Dale un saludo de mis partes, hamijo.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Mezclas cosas y las metes todas en un paquete tote revolotum



Mezclo cosas que tienen que ver con la mentalidad borreguil española.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (13 Jul 2022)

Dejaos de charos y engominados.

Quiero saber cómo hubierais manejado vosotros la situación si fuera vuestra piscina.

¿Llamar a la policia sin tocarla?
¿Dejarla que se exprese libremente por las instalaciones?
¿Dejar a las charos fuera de la trifulca y manejar la situación solo los hombres?


----------



## V. R. N (13 Jul 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Dejaos de charos y engominados.
> 
> Quiero saber cómo hubierais manejado vosotros la situación si fuera vuestra piscina.
> 
> ...



Claramente los foreros le hubieran dejado expresarse a la chica. No hubiera habido trifulca en los exteriores, pero si los baños ocupados masivamente.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Jul 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Dejaos de charos y engominados.
> 
> Quiero saber cómo hubierais manejado vosotros la situación si fuera vuestra piscina.
> 
> ...



Hablarlo tranquilamente con la puta y el calvo.

"Salmones, no me jodas, no puedes traer a la lumi a pasearse por aquí en tetas,
no ves que el resto de putillas oficiales se alteran?,
venga, os invito a un cubata y después te la llevas al hotel...
por cierto dame su número"

Solucionado,
sin tanto show ni drama.


----------



## Fischer (13 Jul 2022)

Qué artista el jodío el Salmones,le ha faltado el traje de torero.
Y cuando se larga sin mirar atrás,que sonara un pasodoble.


----------



## |||||||| (13 Jul 2022)

¿Irene Montero no ha dicho nada del asunto??? Debe estar recuperándose de las compras en NYC


----------



## V. R. N (13 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Hablarlo tranquilamente con la puta y el calvo.
> 
> "Salmones, no me jodas, no puedes traer a la lumi a pasearse por aquí en tetas,
> no ves que el resto de putillas oficiales se alteran?,
> ...



Sabes que eso primero no es lo que se le diría    , lo otro es más creible


----------



## Lady_A (13 Jul 2022)

*Se confirma*

Acaban de decir lo decir que lo del tipo era una venganza hacia su ex.

La mujer del tipo le puso los cuernos, estaban en proceso de divorcio y como el tenia la membresia y ella entraba en el club decidio que montaba este numero con la lumi y meando en el jardín para que lo echaran y ella no pudiera entrar.


----------



## Xanna (13 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> El clasismo no es delito. Es más, es una virtud. Aunque os joda a la plebe y a los guarros.



Carta Europea de Derechos Fundamentales, Articulo 21 

*Se prohíbe toda discriminación, y en particular la ejercida por razón de* sexo, raza, color,* orígenes* étnicos o* sociales*, características genéticas, lengua, religión o convicciones, opiniones políticas o de cualquier otro tipo, pertenencia a una minoría nacional, patrimonio, nacimiento, discapacidad, edad u orientación sexual.


----------



## Xanna (13 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> *Se confirma*
> 
> Acaban de decir lo decir que lo del tipo era una venganza hacia su ex.
> 
> La mujer del tipo le puso los cuernos, estaban en proceso de divorcio y como el tenia la membresia y ella entraba en el club decidio que montaba este numero con la lumi y meando en el jardín para que lo echaran y ella no pudiera entrar.



si la ex mujer entra en el club será porque es socia, no tiene nada que ver con que su ex marido sea socio o no. la membresía es individual, no familiar.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (13 Jul 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> El club de las primeras esposas de La Moraleja. Da para una película.



A la pijilla del audio le daba como a un cajón que no cierra. sin verla.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Jul 2022)

Me desorino


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (13 Jul 2022)

ostia Puta que descojonoooo!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> *Se confirma*
> 
> Acaban de decir lo decir que lo del tipo era una venganza hacia su ex.
> 
> La mujer del tipo le puso los cuernos, estaban en proceso de divorcio y como el tenia la membresia y ella entraba en el club decidio que montaba este numero con la lumi y meando en el jardín para que lo echaran y ella no pudiera entrar.



Lo dicho, es un jodido amo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jul 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> si la ex mujer entra en el club será porque es socia, no tiene nada que ver con que su ex marido sea socio o no. la membresía es individual, no familiar.



Por supuesto. A ver ahora con qué cara entra esta al club. Hahahaha. Un crack el exmarido


----------



## Pluc (13 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Antes de que termine Julio mi polla va a estar entre esos dos tetones brasileiros ... ¿GOSTAIS?
> 
> 
> taluec



Pronto en XVIDEOS 



Lady_A dijo:


> *Se confirma*
> 
> Acaban de decir lo decir que lo del tipo era una venganza hacia su ex.
> 
> La mujer del tipo le puso los cuernos, estaban en proceso de divorcio y como el tenia la membresia y ella entraba en el club decidio que montaba este numero con la lumi y meando en el jardín para que lo echaran y ella no pudiera entrar.



Se confirma que es el puto amo. Salmones, maestro.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Jul 2022)

El Patron dijo:


> Discrepo. El Alberto y el socorrista lo hacen porque es su trabajo (o eso creen ellos) o por mantenerlo. Obligados por poder pagar facturas, alquiler o lo que sea. Quizás en el fondo de sus corazones creen que la brasileña de los pechotes no merece ser tratada asi.
> el pijete de verde en cambio está allí por puro placer y clasismo. Se cree muy superior a ella.



Los dos personajes más odiosos son la Charo y el Pijo de Verde. Los demás personajes son intercambiables.


----------



## Topedelagama (13 Jul 2022)

El pijo y la Charo representan a los policías del balcón, el camarero y el socorrista son los policías haciendo su trabajo, la puta es la chica que va a correr en confinamiento y el de salmón es el negacionista que mira el percal con asombro desde lejos.

El coronavirus por tanto, simboliza la moralidad social.


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Jul 2022)

como se nota como el perro obedece al amo jaja

el socorrista haciendo de perrito para los pijos que no se meten, la charo grabando con el movil y el otro pidiendo que echen al putero mientras el socorrista obedece jeejej


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> Como os autoengañáis la chusma y vendéis vuestra moto y vuestros odios jajaja




Pues tiene razon, hay una clara intencion de ridiculizar a la puta , cosa que sobra

Si hace topless se le invita a salir si quiere seguir enseñando las tetas, si no hace caso, se llama a seguridad y si fuera sigue liandola pues a la policia

Ya me diras que pinta el socorrista feo


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Justo venía a comentar esto. Entre los personajes involucrados, podeis ordenarlos en función del asco que os dan?
> 
> 1. La Charo. Indudable, es un personaje odioso, lamentable, grabando y chillando como una loca solo para intentar humillar a la chica. No había ninguna necesidad de grabar eso.
> 2. Alberto. Un lacayo, un gusano, un personaje patético.
> ...




Cuaquiera que no lo vea así, es mala persona y una basura

El peor el de verde y el socorrista, que no es tan niño, menudo lameojetes por 1000 pavos que cobrara jajaja


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Jul 2022)

El Patron dijo:


> Discrepo. El Alberto y el socorrista lo hacen porque es su trabajo (o eso creen ellos) o por mantenerlo. Obligados por poder pagar facturas, alquiler o lo que sea. Quizás en el fondo de sus corazones creen que la brasileña de los pechotes no merece ser tratada asi.
> el pijete de verde en cambio está allí por puro placer y clasismo. Se cree muy superior a ella.




Pues claro, son dos lameojetes , hay que tener mas dignidad y no poner el culo por 1200 euros al mes hombre

Los pijos no se meten, usan a Alberto y al socorrista, cuando si alguien monta pollos se llama a la policia y punto

He currado muchos veranos en hoteles y he visto cosas como esta multiplicadas por 1000 y jamas he actuado asi. se llama a seguridad y el de seguridad advierte y si sigue la cosa seria , se llama a la policia, el de seguridad si es listo tampoco se va a meter en fregados por 1200 euros al mes, para eso esta la policia, que curre

El video ese es un acto de humillacion brutal, para la puta, para el calvo y para el come culos del socorrista


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Jul 2022)

Habla la joven expulsada del club de La Moraleja por hacer topless: "Tengo miedo"


Hace un par de días, se hizo viral un vídeo de una joven mujer brasileña que fue expulsada de un exclusivo club de golf de La Moraleja por hacer topless. Según varios testigos, la




www.marca.com


----------



## JDD (13 Jul 2022)

El sitio es este








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## Burbujarras (13 Jul 2022)

A ver si @Lady_A nos hace un donde está wally del tráfico potorril. Team charoleja o team fodase?


----------



## Burbujarras (13 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> *Se confirma*
> 
> Acaban de decir lo decir que lo del tipo era una venganza hacia su ex.
> 
> La mujer del tipo le puso los cuernos, estaban en proceso de divorcio y como el tenia la membresia y ella entraba en el club decidio que montaba este numero con la lumi y meando en el jardín para que lo echaran y ella no pudiera entrar.



*Se confirma*: dep sororidad


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Una rusa no te garantiza nada, excepto la envidia africana de las pati cortas de la Moraleja.
> 
> Además, el trolleo a las españordas y el huelebragas del socio acusador, es más grande con una brasileña de medio metro, llena de tatuajes y con tetazas.
> 
> *Las españolas son el San Marino de las mujeres, pierden todos los partidos, contra cualquier nacionalidad en cualquier circunstancia y en cualquier campo.*



Por eso la Iglésia Cucktólica, para privilegiarlas, aplicó en España un represión sexual y un hembrismo tan brutal, con un mercado protegido y consecuentemente sobrevalorado, perjudicando así a los hombres españoles.

No olvidemos que si los españoles descubrimos America, y conquistamos medio mundo, fue porque huíamos de nuestras mujeres; y que Enrique VIII se inventó el Divorcio, y cortó con la Iglesia Cucktólica, creando la Anglicana, solamente para librarse de la Bigotuda con la que le habían casado.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jul 2022)

Raul83 dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es de la cruz roja? A lo mejor la cruz roja que lleva es por ser socorrista, no sé. Por detrás en la camiseta no ví "Cruz Roja"



Bueno, pues que denuncien los de la Cruz Roja por usar su logo sin permiso.


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Jul 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> *Se confirma*: dep sororidad



Quienes son estos?


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (13 Jul 2022)

Se me ocurre que podeis invitarla a vuestras


Chortina Premium dijo:


> Habla la joven expulsada del club de La Moraleja por hacer topless: "Tengo miedo"
> 
> 
> Hace un par de días, se hizo viral un vídeo de una joven mujer brasileña que fue expulsada de un exclusivo club de golf de La Moraleja por hacer topless. Según varios testigos, la
> ...



Me encanta cómo los medios se la cogen con papel de fumar; "la joven", "mujer brasileña", "una mujer en topless".
Ni siquiera usan "prostituta". Coño, que lo ha confirmado ella!.
¿Ya no se puede usar el diccionario de la RAE o qué?


----------



## V. R. N (13 Jul 2022)

Bueno, ¿entonces cuántos de vosotros han contactado con ella?


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (13 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Por eso la Iglésia Cucktólica, para privilegiarlas, aplicó en España un represión sexual y un hembrismo tan brutal, con un mercado protegido y consecuentemente sobrevalorado, perjudicando así a los hombres españoles.
> 
> No olvidemos que si los españoles descubrimos America, y conquistamos medio mundo, fue porque huíamos de nuestras mujeres; y que Enrique VIII se inventó el Divorcio, *y cortó con la Iglesia Cucktólica, creando la Anglicana, solamente para librarse de la Bigotuda con la que le habían casado.*



Te pido un respeto por favor para la grandisima Catalina de Aragón, hija de los Reyes Católicos, formada por su madre para ser Reina.
Puteada por los suegros ingleses, con una dote que Fernando su padre le escatimaba, llevada a casar con el hermano de Enrique que se muere y casada despues con el "tormo de pus" ese que la puteó bien y que al final confesó cómo la había querido.
Aun hoy los ingleses la veneran.
Tengo pendiente visitar su tumba.


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Jul 2022)

El financiero que protagonizó el escándalo del club de golf de La Moraleja


El mexicano, de 54 años, desafió las normas junto a una joven de 25 años en topless para no traspasarle su acción de socio a su ex



www.abc.es


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jul 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Se me ocurre que podeis invitarla a vuestras
> 
> 
> Me encanta cómo los medios se la cogen con papel de fumar; "la joven", "mujer brasileña", "una mujer en topless".
> ...



Los Mass Mierda "tradicionales" viven de la Subvención del Viruelo, por eso han de escribir al Dictado Sanchista, y no pueden publicar, a las puertas de la Ley Prohibicionista de las Lumis, que hay mujeres que ejercen libremente.

Es como con el franquismo, hay censura y eso te obliga a leer entre líneas, en las declaraciones de ella de "el cliente", y la redacción de que "contrató sus servicios" es donde está escrita la verdad que la censura sanchista trata de ocultar.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> El financiero que protagonizó el escándalo del club de golf de La Moraleja
> 
> 
> El mexicano, de 54 años, desafió las normas junto a una joven de 25 años en topless para no traspasarle su acción de socio a su ex
> ...



Viva Méjico cabrones, si se puede!!


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jul 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Te pido un respeto por favor para la grandisima Catalina de Aragón, hija de los Reyes Católicos, formada por su madre para ser Reina.
> Puteada por los suegros ingleses, con una dote que Fernando su padre le escatimaba, llevada a casar con el hermano de Enrique que se muere y casada despues con el "tormo de pus" ese que la puteó bien y que al final confesó cómo la había querido.
> *Aun hoy los ingleses la veneran.*
> Tengo pendiente visitar su tumba.



Si, y también a su hija, a la que apodaron Bloody Mary. 









María I de Inglaterra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Jul 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Se me ocurre que podeis invitarla a vuestras
> 
> 
> Me encanta cómo los medios se la cogen con papel de fumar; "la joven", "mujer brasileña", "una mujer en topless".
> ...



Marta Calvo también era prostituta y se lo callaron bien y lo siguen omitiendo ahora que se vuelve a hablar del tema, la brasileña ES puta porque es SU trabajo, y ya está, por qué no lo dicen?







Se lo tienen tan callado como las prostis que mandan intencionadamente a First Dates para hacer de relleno.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> El financiero que protagonizó el escándalo del club de golf de La Moraleja
> 
> 
> El mexicano, de 54 años, desafió las normas junto a una joven de 25 años en topless para no traspasarle su acción de socio a su ex
> ...



Testigos presenciales aseguran que *un grupo de socias llamadas cariñosamente 'El club de las primeras esposas', le llamaron la atención a la joven porque las normas prohíben hacer toples.* Lejos de acatarlas, desafió a las presentes gritando en portugués «viejas malfolladas» y quedándose en lo que aseguran «es el tanga más pequeño que habían visto nunca».

























Charos Chareando as usual.


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si, y también a su hija, a la que apodaron Bloody Mary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mucho menos bloody que Isabel I, que persiguió despiadadamente a los católicos ingleses. 

Es lo que tiene seguir la historiografía protestante.


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Testigos presenciales aseguran que *un grupo de socias llamadas cariñosamente 'El club de las primeras esposas', le llamaron la atención a la joven porque las normas prohíben hacer toples.* Lejos de acatarlas, desafió a las presentes gritando en portugués «viejas malfolladas» y quedándose en lo que aseguran «es el tanga más pequeño que habían visto nunca».
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debe estar ardiendo el seno del club. La que ha liado el salmones, jodido ídolo


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Debe estar ardiendo el seno del club. La que ha liado el salmones, jodido ídolo



Por lo que pone el artículo, estaba casado con una del Opus que le pidió el Divorcio; osease, llevar una vida puritana para que al final te peguen la patada.... pues el tío habrá dicho, a la vejez viruelas, voy a fardar de pibón delante de todo el Club, y me pego la vacilada.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jul 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Mucho menos bloody que Isabel I, que persiguió despiadadamente a los católicos ingleses.
> 
> Es lo que tiene seguir la historiografía protestante.



Tienes el Yin y el Yang bigotil en tu perfil, lo positivo de las bigotudas en tu foto de Avatar, y lo peor de ellas en la Firma.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> *y no pueden publicar, a las puertas de la Ley Prohibicionista de las Lumis, que hay mujeres que ejercen libremente*.



Din


----------



## antiglobalista (13 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Menudo subnormal el de la Cruz Roja, de la Cruz Roja tenía que ser el mierdas ese, que ni con una mujercita puede!!
> 
> Después este será Viogenizado por sus compañeras, que se la maman gratis a los moronegros que llegan en patera.




Al menos las xikas de la Cruz roja con sobrepeso


Las potables ni con un palo tocan a un inmigrante la churrina


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Por lo que pone el artículo, estaba casado con una del Opus que le pidió el Divorcio; osease, llevar una vida puritana para que al final te peguen la patada.... pues el tío habrá dicho, a la vejez viruelas, voy a fardar de pibón delante de todo el Club, y me pego la vacilada.



Peor, la opusina le puso los cuernos y al divorciarse quería quedarse con la acción del club, y para evitarlo fue a montar el pollo y que le echaran a él y dejarle sin nada


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Peor, la opusina le puso los cuernos y al divorciarse quería quedarse con la acción del club, y para evitarlo fue a montar el pollo y que le echaran a él y dejarle sin nada



Y con una camiseta que pone "With Love", lo dicho, el puto amo!!


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Y con una camiseta que pone "With Love", lo dicho, el puto amo!!



Para lo que me queda en el convento, me cago adentro


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Jul 2022)

En el ABC han puesto hasta el Colegio en el que van sus hijos

Que hijos de puta, sobre todo el redactor

José Félix, el financiero que protagonizó el escándalo del club de golf de La Moraleja


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (13 Jul 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Marta Calvo también era prostituta y se lo callaron bien y lo siguen omitiendo ahora que se vuelve a hablar del tema, la brasileña ES puta porque es SU trabajo, y ya está, por qué no lo dicen?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121826
> 
> ...



Creo que fue su madre la que por justificarla declaró que es que iba a abrir un centro de belleza y dijo a los padres que se iba a prostituir para conseguir el dinero.
Madre mía... pero ¿cómo dejaba a los padres?¿no tenían un piso, algo, para avalarle y evitarle el mal trago?
Vaya invento de la madre!.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Para lo que me queda en el convento, me cago adentro









A la foto de tu avatar le falta el texto Thug Life.


----------



## Joaquim (13 Jul 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> En el ABC han puesto hasta el Colegio en el que van sus hijos
> 
> Que hijos de puta, sobre todo el redactor
> 
> José Félix, el financiero que protagonizó el escándalo del club de golf de La Moraleja



El ABC, periodismo de calidad oiga, sobretodo cuando se trata de un hombre, blanco y heterosexual....



























 El Supremo condena a ‘ABC’ por su portada de “La mirada del asesino de una niña”


El Tribunal acusa al periódico de presentar “como delincuente” a quien luego resultó inocente




www.elplural.com













Al ‘ABC’ le costará 60.000 euros la portada en la que llamó asesino a un inocente


La Audiencia Provincial de Madrid condena al diario monárquico por no respetar la presunción de inocencia del novio de la madre de Aitana, la niña muerta en Tenerife




www.eldiario.es


----------



## sepultada en guano (13 Jul 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> He pensado lo mismo. Están en muertos en vida.



Coincido.
Tiene un regusto a glam del tiempo de López Rodó.No se ha creado nada en España en los últimos cincuenta años?


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Por eso la Iglésia Cucktólica, para privilegiarlas, aplicó en España un represión sexual y un hembrismo tan brutal, con un mercado protegido y consecuentemente sobrevalorado, perjudicando así a los hombres españoles.
> 
> No olvidemos que si los españoles descubrimos America, y conquistamos medio mundo, fue porque huíamos de nuestras mujeres; y que Enrique VIII se inventó el Divorcio, y cortó con la Iglesia Cucktólica, creando la Anglicana, solamente para librarse de la Bigotuda con la que le habían casado.



 a Enrique 8 se la sudaban sus bigotudas, pero que más dará.

El puritanismo y el planchabraguismo son un invento anglicano y luego victoriano. No católico. 

Las naciones católicas eran matriarcados que es precisamente lo contrario a oler bragas y acabar con un ministerio feminazi y con el mes del orgullo maricon.


----------



## agon (13 Jul 2022)

Al final sí la puta denuncia al socorrista y al tal Alberto, estos dos entran al caldero por la puerta grande y la puta se lleva una pasta..... La gente es medio retrasada.


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Jul 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> En el ABC han puesto hasta el Colegio en el que van sus hijos
> 
> Que hijos de puta, sobre todo el redactor
> 
> José Félix, el financiero que protagonizó el escándalo del club de golf de La Moraleja



Los señoritos de la socialdemocracia usando los altavoces del sistema para evitar que se multipliquen las vendettas familiares con putas y pijoprogres.

Que se vayan por las piscinas municipales con una cámara y graben el puto serengueti que tenemos ya establecido. Eso sí que es indecente y no la puta del salmones bronceandose las tetas en un club de golf. Cuando todos los pijoprogres de ese club han votado cabalgata del orgullo maricabollo.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (13 Jul 2022)

agon dijo:


> Al final sí la puta denuncia al socorrista y al tal Alberto, estos dos entran al caldero por la puerta grande y la puta se lleva una pasta..... La gente es medio retrasada.



Pues ya valió

Esperemos que por una vez gane la puta.
Ya valió de ver a lacayos sobones y asquerosos elitistas empujando y humillando a la que podría ser nuestra madre.
De hecho no pierdo la esperanza de llegar a ver a la señorita en algún reality algún día.




FROM HELL dijo:


> Los señoritos de la socialdemocracia usando los altavoces del sistema para evitar que se multipliquen las vendettas familiares con putas y pijoprogres.
> 
> Que se vayan por las piscinas municipales con una cámara y graben el puto serengueti que tenemos ya establecido. Eso sí que es indecente y no la puta del salmones bronceandose las tetas en un club de golf. Cuando todos los pijoprogres de ese club han votado cabalgata del orgullo maricabollo.



Y toda esta mierda qué? Mucha protección de datos para joder al personal pero luego sacan estás mierdas así como así? Que verguenza.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> El ABC, periodismo de calidad oiga, sobretodo cuando se trata de un hombre, blanco y heterosexual....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hago captura por si osan borrarlo estos cobardes sinvergüenzas


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Jul 2022)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


> Pues ya valió
> 
> Esperemos que por una vez gane la puta.
> Ya valió de ver a lacayos sobones y asquerosos elitistas empujando y humillando a la que podría ser nuestra madre.
> ...



La protección de datos es como la transparencia o la fiscalía anticorrupción. Son sus normas y las usan cuando ellos quieren.

Además, que una hipotética multita les compensa si mantienen la capacidad de destruir la reputación y vida de cualquiera.


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> El financiero que protagonizó el escándalo del club de golf de La Moraleja
> 
> 
> El mexicano, de 54 años, desafió las normas junto a una joven de 25 años en topless para no traspasarle su acción de socio a su ex
> ...



Qué puto asco el ABC, han cogido los cuatro cosillas que andan rulando por ahí y las han convertido en hechos probados, y se han encargado de echar toda la mierda sobre el Salmones y Sol, el colmo es decir que la chavala agredió al socorrista, cuando era él el la estaba agrediendo, además de dar hasta la empresa donde trabaja el Salmones.

Se nota que tienen que defender al club porque les habrán hecho una llamadita.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (13 Jul 2022)

¨José Félix, *mexicano de nacimiento*, se separó recientemente de su mujer, muy conocida en La Moraleja por ser una de las hermanas Baselga y reputada miembro del Opus Dei que vive en la zona de Begonia. La ruptura no está siendo nada amistosa a juzgar por los acontecimientos. Al parecer, ella quería seguir manteniendo la acción de socia que ronda en la actualidad los 20.000 euros, además de tener que pagar una cuota de unos 200 euros al mes.¨

A ver si alguien le compone un corrido joder.


----------



## Palpatine (13 Jul 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Creo que fue su madre la que por justificarla declaró que es que iba a abrir un centro de belleza y dijo a los padres que se iba a prostituir para conseguir el dinero.
> Madre mía... pero ¿cómo dejaba a los padres?¿no tenían un piso, algo, para avalarle y evitarle el mal trago?
> Vaya invento de la madre!.



La coca tambien se la metia por los padres


----------



## César Borgia (13 Jul 2022)

club de golf la moraleja - Buscar con Google


,,,


----------



## pamplinero (13 Jul 2022)

Disculpad mi ignorancia, que es la zona de "Begonia"? No sera "Begoña" (Que esta ahi cerca)? Aunque el barrio de Begoña me resulta muy paco para estos menesteres.

Y por otro lado, desde mi cuñadismo en Golf, que es esa puta mierda de "reputado caddie"? Es como decir "ser un betazo de prestigio", no?


----------



## Yomimo (13 Jul 2022)

A ver cuánto tardamos en ver la foto de la ex del gran Salmones.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Por eso la Iglésia Cucktólica, para privilegiarlas, aplicó en España un represión sexual y un hembrismo tan brutal, con un mercado protegido y consecuentemente sobrevalorado, perjudicando así a los hombres españoles.
> 
> No olvidemos que si los españoles descubrimos America, y conquistamos medio mundo, fue porque huíamos de nuestras mujeres; y que Enrique VIII se inventó el Divorcio, y cortó con la Iglesia Cucktólica, creando la Anglicana, solamente para librarse de la Bigotuda con la que le habían casado.



La “bigotuda” como tu la llamas, era una pelirroja de piel blanca, y la que era morena y bastante feilla la Bolena. Ademas, a la “bigotuda” la queria todo el pueblo porque era la primera y oficial, y de aquella habia miseria y hambre pero tambien VALORES. Por eso odiaban y despreciaban a la Bolena.

A ver si dejais el chip anglo en la puerta, antes de entrar al foro, que os tragais toda la propaganda anti española y anti catolica, y luego os sorprendeis de que unos piratas y muertos de hambre isleños se crean superiores al mayor Imperio de la Historia.


----------



## FROM HELL (13 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Disculpad mi ignorancia, que es la zona de "Begonia"? No sera "Begoña" (Que esta ahi cerca)? Aunque el barrio de Begoña me resulta muy paco para estos menesteres.
> 
> Y por otro lado, desde mi cuñadismo en Golf, que es esa puta mierda de "reputado caddie"? Es como decir "ser un betazo de prestigio", no?



Si eres jugador pro un caddie de nivel es esencial y además cobran un paston/porcentaje de los premios del jugador. Fuera del circuito profesional, es un betilla de adorno. Pero para llegar a caddie pro necesitas subir en el ranking del club y demás.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Jul 2022)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Te pido un respeto por favor para la grandisima Catalina de Aragón, hija de los Reyes Católicos, formada por su madre para ser Reina.
> Puteada por los suegros ingleses, con una dote que Fernando su padre le escatimaba, llevada a casar con el hermano de Enrique que se muere y casada despues con el "tormo de pus" ese que la puteó bien y que al final confesó cómo la había querido.
> Aun hoy los ingleses la veneran.
> Tengo pendiente visitar su tumba.



Exacto, y ademas pelirroja fuera del estereotipo de bigotuda, con VALORES que fue esposa devota, sumisa y entregada, como tendriamos que haber tenido nosotros.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (13 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Aquí un audio explicando que pasó...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    vaya puta ALPHA FEMALE


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Jul 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> En el ABC han puesto hasta el Colegio en el que van sus hijos
> 
> Que hijos de puta, sobre todo el redactor
> 
> José Félix, el financiero que protagonizó el escándalo del club de golf de La Moraleja




Parece que el santurrón, pro-otanista y colaborador del servicio secreto británico, ABC, quiere unirse a la fiesta de las putas y pagar la cuenta.

Si yo fuera el Salmones, denuncia sana al ABC y a sacar pasta como si no hubiera mañana.

PD: el socio balconeador huelebragas que acusaba al CRACK habrá follado más estos 3 dias con “la jefa” que en los 30 años anteriores


----------



## Xanna (13 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> El financiero que protagonizó el escándalo del club de golf de La Moraleja
> 
> 
> El mexicano, de 54 años, desafió las normas junto a una joven de 25 años en topless para no traspasarle su acción de socio a su ex
> ...



pues ya se va aclarando el tema.

se ve que en el acuerdo de divorcio figuraba que él tenia que traspasarle la acción a ella.

antes de soltar la acción (y por lo tanto perder el derecho de entrada en el club) decidió despedirse a lo grande.

de perdidos al rio ...


----------



## Xanna (13 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Disculpad mi ignorancia, que es la zona de "Begonia"? No sera "Begoña" (Que esta ahi cerca)? Aunque el barrio de Begoña me resulta muy paco para estos menesteres.
> 
> Y por otro lado, desde mi cuñadismo en Golf, que es esa puta mierda de "reputado caddie"? Es como decir "ser un betazo de prestigio", no?



begonia es una calle del soto de la moraleja


----------



## RFray (13 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> sin parte de lesiones donde figure la supuesta mordedura no puede hacer nada.
> 
> Lo que queda evidente en el video es que ese subnormal la coge y la tira contra el suelo sin venir a cuento. Ha tenido suerte de no haberle roto nada. Todos los tontos tienen suerte.



Es que el anormal del socorrista en primer lugar no tenía que haberse alejado de su puesto de vigilancia en la piscina, y sobre todo no debía de haber perdido esa zona de vista por si surgiese alguna incidencia que afectase a la vida de algún cliente, porque ese es su cometido.

Y en segundo lugar él no es nadie para reducir y vejar a una persona que no es un peligro para los demás y que no ha cometido ningún delito, y que además según el video parece que ya ha salido del recinto, pero al subnormal mononeuronal le ha podido el ansia de "TOCAR TETA (Y CHOLELE)", como si fuese un caniche en celo frotándose contra la pierna de su dueña. Joder, si es que las imágenes son escandalosas, casi parece un sketch.


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Jul 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> La coca tambien se la metia por los padres




yo no dije nada , pero es que hay que ser ingenuo para creerse eso

la chica probó , se enganchó y eso después hay que pagarlo, y a no ser que tengas un curro con muchos ingresos ...
una pena


----------



## Cormac (13 Jul 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pues ya se va aclarando el tema.
> 
> se ve que en el acuerdo de divorcio figuraba que él tenia que traspasarle la acción a ella.
> 
> ...



20.000 pavos por acceder a la piscina. Lo que hace la élite por no juntarse con el lumpen.


----------



## Santutxu (13 Jul 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Jajajajaja como me gustan estas movidas




chica del club de golf y señorita que fuma...


----------



## elbaranda (13 Jul 2022)

Buena putarraca si señor. Alabo el buen gusto que tiene el socio


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Jul 2022)

RFray dijo:


> Es que el anormal del socorrista en primer lugar no tenía que haberse alejado de su puesto de vigilancia en la piscina, y sobre todo no debía de haber perdido esa zona de vista por si surgiese alguna incidencia que afectase a la vida de algún cliente, porque ese es su cometido.
> 
> Y en segundo lugar él no es nadie para reducir y vejar a una persona que no es un peligro para los demás y que no ha cometido ningún delito, y que además según el video parece que ya ha salido del recinto, pero al subnormal mononeuronal le ha podido el ansia de "TOCAR TETA (Y CHOLELE)", como si fuese un caniche en celo frotándose contra la pierna de su dueña. Joder, si es que las imágenes son escandalosas, casi parece un sketch.



Me dicen que es un adelanto de la nueva temporada de La que se avecina y me lo creo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Jul 2022)

RFray dijo:


> Es que el anormal del socorrista en primer lugar no tenía que haberse alejado de su puesto de vigilancia en la piscina, y sobre todo no debía de haber perdido esa zona de vista por si surgiese alguna incidencia que afectase a la vida de algún cliente, porque ese es su cometido.
> 
> Y en segundo lugar él no es nadie para reducir y vejar a una persona que no es un peligro para los demás y que no ha cometido ningún delito, y que además según el video parece que ya ha salido del recinto, pero al subnormal mononeuronal le ha podido el ansia de "TOCAR TETA (Y CHOLELE)", como si fuese un caniche en celo frotándose contra la pierna de su dueña. Joder, si es que las imágenes son escandalosas, casi parece un sketch.



Espero que a ese maltratador machista fascista le caiga todo el peso de la ley y lo despidan de su trabajo e inhabiliten de por vida por preferir tocar tetas y no velar por la seguridad de los piscinistas.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Jul 2022)

agon dijo:


> Al final sí la puta denuncia al socorrista y al tal Alberto, estos dos entran al caldero por la puerta grande y la puta se lleva una pasta..... La gente es medio retrasada.



Burbuja debe ayudar a la puta por horas ( no confundir con las charoputas pago en años + cagada en alma) y al calvo, nuestros héroes.


----------



## elpesetilla (13 Jul 2022)

Que asco de voz tiene la charo joder

Esa voz cazallera solo la da la farla, el cubateo y el tabaco negro

asco es poco!!


----------



## RFray (13 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Qué puto asco el ABC, han cogido los cuatro cosillas que andan rulando por ahí y las han convertido en hechos probados, y se han encargado de echar toda la mierda sobre el Salmones y Sol, el colmo es decir que la chavala agredió al socorrista, cuando era él el la estaba agrediendo, además de dar hasta la empresa donde trabaja el Salmones.
> 
> Se nota que tienen que defender al club porque les habrán hecho una llamadita.



Vergonzoso el artículo, plasma literalmente lo que dicen en los audios que están colgados en el foro y dice que se lo han relatado varios testigos a ABC, con un par de ovarios.


----------



## ironpipo (13 Jul 2022)

Cuando todo te suda la polla







HEROE


----------



## espada de madera (13 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Se nota que tienen que defender al club porque les habrán hecho una llamadita.



Los que *han conseguido* *difamar al club y ponerse en ridículo son los mismos socios*. No importa lo que haya ocurrido pues una cosa es que se hayan filtrado imágenes y otra muy distinta es que hayan grabado y difundido esas imágenes ellos mismos. Si tuvieran clase -no la tienen- serían más discretos y menos pretenciosos.

Han preferido sacrificar su prestigio con tal de perjudicar al 'Salmones' -somo si tuvieran alguno estos desgraciados con aires de grandeza venidos a menos- o peor todavía, son tan *arrogantes*, tan *soberbios* y tan *estúpidos* como para pensar que están tan por encima de ¿quién? que su imagen es intachable. Haciendo 'una llamadita' al ABC lo único que han conseguido es estropear todavía más las cosas y hacer más el ridículo.

En estos casos sólo hay dos opciones, o hay algo más o es que realmente son unos indigentes mentales. Y está claro que aquí no hay nada más que rascar. Pobres imbéciles con ínfulas. *Menudos paletos*.


----------



## JDD (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## UNGERN (13 Jul 2022)

JDD dijo:


> J. F., mexicano de nacimiento, *se separó recientemente de su mujer, muy conocida en La Moraleja. La ruptura no está siendo nada amistosa* a juzgar por los acontecimientos. *Al parecer, ella quería seguir manteniendo la acción de socia que ronda en la actualidad los 20.000 euros, además de tener que pagar una cuota de unos 200 euros al mes*. Un título que se puede traspasar a quien se quiera perdiendo los derechos como socio. Además, es obligatorio cuando se lleva un invitado, como era este caso, pagar la entrada




Ojo que lo mismo el tío ha querido forzar su expulsión montando el circo para dejar a la mujer sin club social.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (13 Jul 2022)

elbaranda dijo:


> Buena putarraca si señor. Alabo el buen gusto que tiene el socio



Sí un gusto fino , fino.


----------



## LMLights (13 Jul 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Y es increible que las charos se hayan insertado hasta en estos tipos de club,los hombres somos retrasados,nos ganamos con merecimiento todo aquello que nos pase.



GAROTAS GOSTOSSSSASSSS




RFray dijo:


> Es que el anormal del socorrista en primer lugar no tenía que haberse alejado de su puesto de vigilancia en la piscina, y sobre todo no debía de haber perdido esa zona de vista por si surgiese alguna incidencia que afectase a la vida de algún cliente, porque ese es su cometido.
> 
> *Y en segundo lugar él no es nadie para reducir y vejar a una persona que no es un peligro para los demás y que no ha cometido ningún delito, y que además según el video parece que ya ha salido del recinto, pero al subnormal mononeuronal le ha podido el ansia de "TOCAR TETA (Y CHOLELE)", como si fuese un caniche en celo frotándose contra la pierna de su dueña. Joder, si es que las imágenes son escandalosas, casi parece un sketch.*




JAJAJAJA el gafitas es un froteur.....






Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> En el ABC han puesto hasta el Colegio en el que van sus hijos
> 
> Que hijos de puta, sobre todo el redactor
> 
> José Félix, el financiero que protagonizó el escándalo del club de golf de La Moraleja




El Real Club de la Moraleja, fundado en 1973 por el exgolfista César de Zulueta y Antonio García, y considerado uno de los clubs más elitistas del país, celebraba este martes un* comité de disciplina para expulsar a uno de sus socios*, J. F. G.-S. F., de 54 años, que protagonizó el pasado domingo junto a una joven brasileña de 25 años, un escándalo en la piscina del recinto privado. Testigos presenciales aseguran que un grupo de socias llamadas cariñosamente* 'El club de las primeras esposas', le llamaron la atención a la joven porque las normas prohíben hacer toples. Lejos de acatarlas, desafió a las presentes gritando en portugués «viejas malfolladas» y quedándose en lo que aseguran «es el tanga más pequeño que habían visto nunca».

Hasta este martes era un reputado caddie que jugaba con algunos de los veteranos del club de La Moraleja. Ahora todo apunta a que será expulsado definitivamente. Su familia está destrozada e intentando proteger a sus hijos, que acuden a un reputado colegio bilingüe.*


----------



## Donbalon (13 Jul 2022)

Yo le he escrito a la puta por whasapp pero no responde, al final me voy a quedar solo pajeandome en mi piscinaa desmontable del jardin


----------



## espada de madera (13 Jul 2022)

.

*A los que criticáis al socorrista*


Para uno que se ha comportado como un _onvre_ (1), váis ahora y le criticáis. Es el único que ha catado a la señorita Sol sin pagar y además se ha puesto morado el cabrón. Le ha metido mano, la ha tirado al suelo como a una perra y se ha revolcado con ella ahí, la ha magreado pero bien y *le ha tocado las tetas*. ¡Y vaya tetas! *Éste se lo ha pasado bomba*.

Si le ha mordido pues ha merecido la pena y si se estaba ahogando alguien en la piscina pues que hubiese respetado los tiempos de digestión. ¿No les gustan tanto las normas a los de este club? Pues que las respeten. Además, con ese par de tetas, ¿a quién le importa? *Como si se ahogan todos*. Pero si ese trabajo era una puta mierda. Haberle pagado más, hijos de puta. Qué juez le va a condenar ni hostias, después de haber visto esas tetas.

(1) El mexicano cabrón no cuenta ya que no se trata de un simple mortal. Este tipo está *por encima del bien y del mal, de los hombres y de los Dioses*. Pero si se *ha orinado en el césped* el hijoputa, que le han visto todos.


----------



## LMLights (13 Jul 2022)

VYP de Álava dijo:


> Justo venía a comentar esto. Entre los personajes involucrados, podeis ordenarlos en función del asco que os dan?
> 1. La Charo. Indudable, es un personaje odioso, lamentable, grabando y chillando como una loca solo para intentar humillar a la chica. No había ninguna necesidad de grabar eso.
> 2. Alberto. Un lacayo, un gusano, un personaje patético.
> 3. El socorrista. Lo mismo que Alberto, pero con el atenuante de ser un niño. Espero que aprenda para bien de este suceso.
> 4. El pijo de verde. Un payaso que solo vacila de lejos, pero que queda retratadisimo por la chica mientras esta en el suelo con el socorrista encima.



El video es divertido para analizar muchas cosas a nivel psico-social

El camarero Alberto, "dándolo todo" y metiendose en un terreno muy pantanoso (viogen), de manera patética cual perrillo de la charo cazallera.
Hasta tal punto llega la bajeza de este esclavo, que la propia Charo le tiene que parar un poco.

PATETISMO total del españolito medio, sin un mínimo de dignidad, y un miedo cerval a ser despedido.

El socorrista lo mísmo, nada tenía que hacer ahí, OTRO EJERCICIO DE SUMISIÓN TOTAL. 

Esta es la clase "media" Española, han sido conducidos a la esclavitud, humillación y aborregamiento total.



El del jersey verde que va de "superior" y de dar lecciones de moral (este es de esos españoles pepperos con la muñequera con la banderita de españa, mientras tienen su dinero en fondos no tributables o cuentas en Andorra).


La Charo cazallera azuzando a unos y otros, SOBREACTUANDO (que me pega, que me pega, para cubrirse por si llega alguna denuncia), actuando sin naturalidad (TODO POSE).

Es un CUADRO COSTUMBRÍSTA bastante patético.


PATETICO que los hombres no puedan con un retaco de poco mas de 1.60 mtos.
PATETICO las "lecciones morales" del borjamari del jersey verde.
PATETICA la charo que acaba liándolo todo más (tipica mujer creando problemas donde no los hay 24x7)
PATETICOS los SIERVOS humillándose haciendo cosas que no son su trabajo (el camarero y el socorrista, o sea la clase laboral española).


ME HE REIDO UN MONTON. PERO EL VÍDEO ES TRÍSTE.


----------



## Yomismita (13 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Dentro de diez años ya se verá, ahora mismo, insisto: podría casarse con muchísimos hombres que la mantuvieran. ¿O vas a negar lo evidente?
> 
> PD: Creo que no es medio indígena sino más bien medio negra. Hablamos de Brasil, no de Hispanoamérica.



¿De verdad veis a tantas mujeres mantenidas en las parejas de vuestro entorno ?


----------



## VYP de Álava (13 Jul 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> El video es divertido para analizar muchas cosas a nivel psico-social
> 
> El camarero Alberto, "dándolo todo" y metiendose en un terreno muy pantanoso (viogen), de manera patética cual perrillo de la charo cazallera.
> Hasta tal punto llega la bajeza de este esclavo, que la propia Charo le tiene que parar un poco.
> ...



Es que ese es el retrato exacto, pura decadencia. Paradójicamente, la que actua con mayor dignidad es la puta, y el putero que pasa de todo ese follon.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (13 Jul 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pues ya se va aclarando el tema.
> 
> se ve que en el acuerdo de divorcio figuraba que él tenia que traspasarle la acción a ella.
> 
> ...



Pero como cojones no se van a descojonar de las charos de allí con lo del club de las primeras esposas, si en un divorcio lo de relevancia para la ex era seguir teniendo pase para ir.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Jul 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> El video es divertido para analizar muchas cosas a nivel psico-social
> 
> El camarero Alberto, "dándolo todo" y metiendose en un terreno muy pantanoso (viogen), de manera patética cual perrillo de la charo cazallera.
> Hasta tal punto llega la bajeza de este esclavo, que la propia Charo le tiene que parar un poco.
> ...



Y para coronar tu acertado análisis de la sociedad española....
Los comentarios del vídeo que compartes.

La gran mayoría alabando la actuación de los siervos, la Charo y el Borjamari.

La decadencia en España se ve en estos detalles.


----------



## pamplinero (13 Jul 2022)

RFray dijo:


> Vergonzoso el artículo, plasma literalmente lo que dicen en los audios que están colgados en el foro y dice que se lo han relatado varios testigos a ABC, con un par de ovarios.



Patetico que un periodista (Que debe velar por contrastar noticias de fuentes fiables) coja un wassap que ha rulado por ahi viralmente sin saber de quien es, lo coja tal cual y lo ponga como noticia con opiniones subjetivas privadas (por ejemplo, lo del calificativo del club de las primeras esposas... etc) del audio.

Y encima dando nombres y direcciones. Luego un pagapensiones viola a una mujer y hay que respetar su intimidad, que ni publican su nombre ni las inciiales, ni su pais de origen ni su foto (ni si quiera pixelada).


----------



## danilovix (13 Jul 2022)

De los 110.000€ de Ronaldo a los 16.000€ de hoy: así cayó la acción del Golf La Moraleja


En la última década, los 6.000 socios del Golf La Moraleja han visto desplomarse un 80% el valor de sus títulos, sangría que el candidato que aspira a destronar al presidente promete corregir




www.elconfidencial.com














Milanuncios - Vendo acción Golf La Moraleja


Vendo Acción de El Real Club La Moraleja. Libre de cargas. P.31.500€ Telf: 622 783136




www.milanuncios.com


----------



## pamplinero (13 Jul 2022)

No sabia que la participacion de socio eran en propiedad y transferibles. Si fuera asi, entonces al Salmones no le pueden expulsar, porque no le pueden quitar su titulo de socio que tiene en propiedad, si acaso algun veto temporal disciplinario.

El tlf del que vende la accion de la Moraleja, me da mal rollo, en google vende acciones de todo tipo de clubs (Sotogrande, Moraleja, Real Club Hipica...)


----------



## Joaquim (14 Jul 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Cuando todo te suda la polla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imaginate que eres un hombre de éxito, económico y profesional, te va bien en la vida, pero eres una persona religiosa, y has decidido casarte con tu novia, para hacerla tu esposa, y vivir una vida de represión sexual por ser del Opus; hasta ahí todo bien.

Pero después, pasas de los 50, y tu mujer, tu amada esposa, la devota religiosa, te ha metido los cuernos, te ha pegado la patada como si fueras un perro, y va a cuchillo a sablearte, mientras que los que pensabas que eran tus amigos, y amigas, se ponen del lado de ella y te convierten en el hazmereír del club.

Ahí te das cuenta de que tu vida era una mentira, y que no has follado lo que habrías podido follar, no has disfrutado todo lo que habrías podido disfrutar, y ya tienes 54.

Pues yo habría hecho lo mismo, me voy al Club con una jovencita voluptuosa y despampanante, la lio, y me queda fuera fumando un puro y pasando de todo como el puto amo, con una camiseta que pone "with love", que dado el caso es como si pusiera Fuck You.

Hoy pensaba en la vida del Salmones, y al final, me he ido de putas, una bien jovencita y voluptuosa, a la que terminado el servicio, la he invitado a cenar a un restaurante de la zona, lastima que no llevase la camiseta "with love".

Esta camiseta, a ver si la consigo, porque ya es todo un símbolo.


----------



## Tagghino (14 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Toggle navigation
> LA MORALEJA
> Sucesos
> *Altercado en el Club de Golf de La Moraleja*
> ...



No sé si ya lo han dicho, pero ese club sería un buen objetivo para cuando lancen las nukes, estoy seguro que nos quitarían la gran mayoría de problemas que joden a España de un plumazo.

Toma nota de las coordenadas tito Putin,


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (14 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> No sabia que la participacion de socio eran en propiedad y transferibles. Si fuera asi, entonces al Salmones no le pueden expulsar, porque no le pueden quitar su titulo de socio que tiene en propiedad, si acaso algun veto temporal disciplinario.
> 
> El tlf del que vende la accion de la Moraleja, me da mal rollo, en google vende acciones de todo tipo de clubs (Sotogrande, Moraleja, Real Club Hipica...)



Parece ser que la lucha en el divorcio era por ver quién se la quedaba. Pero quiso zanjar el tema por la via rápida y acabó en dis puta.
No tengo yo tan claro que le salga el plan.
Toda España ha visto cuál era su jugada por lo que la mujer ahora lo tiene muy fácil por la mala fe(vendria a ser como una especie de "alzamiento de bienes").
Por listo.


----------



## secuestrado (14 Jul 2022)

,


LMLights dijo:


> GAROTAS GOSTOSSSSASSSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajajajaja El club de las primeras esposas. Cuanto daño han hecho las películas.


----------



## secuestrado (14 Jul 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pues ya se va aclarando el tema.
> 
> se ve que en el acuerdo de divorcio figuraba que él tenia que traspasarle la acción a ella.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que si le expulsan no tiene nada que traspasar. Qué listo


----------



## jefe de la oposición (14 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> No sabia que la participacion de socio eran en propiedad y transferibles. Si fuera asi, entonces al Salmones no le pueden expulsar, porque no le pueden quitar su titulo de socio que tiene en propiedad, si acaso algun veto temporal disciplinario.
> 
> El tlf del que vende la accion de la Moraleja, me da mal rollo, en google vende acciones de todo tipo de clubs (Sotogrande, Moraleja, Real Club Hipica...)



depende de los estatutos. Mis viejos son accionistas de un club, pero no socios activos. En caso de expulsión disciplinaria mantienes la propiedad de la acción, y tienes derecho a voto y participación en la asamblea. En muchos casos, con socios conflictivos o simplemente disidentes, el mismo club hace recompra de la acción y solucionan el muerto.

el calbo seguramente tuviese la propiedad de la acción, y por acuerdo de divorcio se la tuviese que ceder a su ex señora


----------



## Pluc (14 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> No sabia que la participacion de socio eran en propiedad y transferibles. Si fuera asi, entonces al Salmones no le pueden expulsar, porque no le pueden quitar su titulo de socio que tiene en propiedad, si acaso algun veto temporal disciplinario.
> 
> El tlf del que vende la accion de la Moraleja, me da mal rollo, en google vende acciones de todo tipo de clubs (Sotogrande, Moraleja, Real Club Hipica...)



Todos los clubs funcionan así. No te pueden quitar la acción, pero si pueden no dejarte pisar el club si el resto de socio así lo vota (depende de los estatutos). Algunos clubs te recompran ellos mismos la acción con tal de no verte el careto, otros se imponen ponerla a la venta por el socio por delante de las que tiene el propio club, y los menos previsores te la lían porque luego nadie sabe que hacer (no viene en los estatutos).

El de verde cuando dice "expulsar" se refiere a que pagas la cuota sin poder pisar el Club. La acción sigue siendo tuya y cuando se acabe la sanción ya puedes volver, así el resto de socios podrá restregarte su superioridad social y moral de forma presencial.

Pero vamos, que al Salmones todo esto se la pica, él a lo que ha ido es a liarla un rato para que su ex-mujer (opusina hija de la gran puta) no se lleve al churri nuevo allí y que cuando vuelva todos se rían de ella o le pregunten por su ex-marido .


----------



## Yomimo (14 Jul 2022)

Sabeis quien va salir mal parado de esto? El idiota del camarero y el mangina del socorrista, por gilipoyas, el Salmones se ve qué es un crack y posiblemente ya lo tenía todo calculado aunque le ha fallado un poco el tema por culpa de la cretina qué ha grabado y lo publica, lo cual tambien le perjudica a ella y al otro cretino del polo verde.


----------



## algala (14 Jul 2022)

Los curritos mileuristas dan vergüenza ajena.


----------



## UNGERN (14 Jul 2022)

Lo raro es que en el club no haya ningún encargado de seguridad. Don Alberto y el gafitas piscinas se están excediendo de sus funciones y además actuando de manera desproporcionada. Si la brasileña les denuncia por maltrato de obra lo mismo gana y les quedan antecedentes penales, aunque no creo que lo haga. Si es lista más le vale aprovechar la "fama" que ha cogido y subir el caché.

En un club más o menos presentable se habrían presentado dos hombres de traje y la habrían invitado a salir del club acompañandola hasta la puerta con una sonrisa. En caso de que se hubiera negado habrían llamado a la policía. 

La mujer de Salmones va loca por ingresar en el club de las primeras esposas, que deben considerarse a si mismas como la élite del club y no soportaron que una mulata en tanga les robase el protagonismo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Jul 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Lo raro es que en el club no haya ningún encargado de seguridad. Don Alberto y el gafitas piscinas se están excediendo de sus funciones y además actuando de manera desproporcionada. Si la brasileña les denuncia por maltrato de obra lo mismo gana y les quedan antecedentes penales, aunque no creo que lo haga. Si es lista más le vale aprovechar la "fama" que ha cogido y subir el caché.
> 
> La mujer de Salmones iba loca por ingresar en el club de las primeras esposas, que deben considerarse a si mismas como la élite del club y no soportaron que una mulata en tanga les robase el protagonismo.



La moraleja de todo esto es que cagar en la Moraleja te da acceso a la Moraleja.


----------



## UNGERN (14 Jul 2022)

Ya tardan en hacer la serie.


----------



## pamplinero (14 Jul 2022)

Con este pollo montado, ahora la mujer, si es del Opus, que se presupone una "moral" publica "decente" (aunque luego parece ser que de puertas para adentro era mas p.... que las g.... y le ponia los cuernos al marido, la doble moral catolica), seguro que se lo va a pensar, el acudir al club, para no ser la "señalada", "la ex del putero", "la ex del salmones", "la del opus del marido putero"... etc.


----------



## Trotamo (14 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pues no se quiere ir, porque se siente injustamente tratada sólo por ser prostituta. Seguramente ella quería pasar un rato agradable ahí, además de cobrar por el servicio... y se encuentra que quieren echarla por su aspecto, nada más.
> 
> Es más ella se iba a ir cuando se lo dicen, no le hace ni puta gracia pero bueno, transigía, lo que ya no iba a transigir es que la trataran como a un estropajo y ahí es cuando se ha rebotado.



Yo entiendo que la echan antes de empezar el vídeo, y por que se pone con las tetas al aire en un club privado donde está prohibido.
Hay una cosa que se llama saber estar.


----------



## celebro (14 Jul 2022)

Fiodor dijo:


> Tienes tanta pasta que en vez de follarte a la puta (o aparte de), te la llevas de paseo al club pijo para que los tíos se pongan cachondos y las tías se mueran de rabia... Y luego dicen que el dinero no da la felicidad...



Y si hay que tirar de abogados pues se tira ,y quien sabe si algo mas,algunos con dinero se crecen mucho y no toleran que un club se ria de ellos.Por lo que esta gente gasta en una juerga pueden pagar sicarios,y a veces lo hacen.


----------



## celebro (14 Jul 2022)

Trotamo dijo:


> Yo entiendo que la echan antes de empezar el vídeo, y por que se pone con las tetas al aire en un club privado donde está prohibido.
> Hay una cosa que se llama saber estar.



Seguramente,pero parece que el tio ya estaba quemao con ellos o algo y lo ha hecho para provocar.


----------



## algala (14 Jul 2022)

Es patético ese aspirante a pijo. Un pijo de verdad no va a bañarse a una piscina comunitaria, en su chalet tiene su piscina privada


----------



## elpesetilla (14 Jul 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> Todos los clubs funcionan así. No te pueden quitar la acción, pero si pueden no dejarte pisar el club si el resto de socio así lo vota (depende de los estatutos). Algunos clubs te recompran ellos mismos la acción con tal de no verte el careto, otros se imponen ponerla a la venta por el socio por delante de las que tiene el propio club, y los menos previsores te la lían porque luego nadie sabe que hacer (no viene en los estatutos).
> 
> El de verde cuando dice "expulsar" se refiere a que pagas la cuota sin poder pisar el Club. La acción sigue siendo tuya y cuando se acabe la sanción ya puedes volver, así el resto de socios podrá restregarte su superioridad social y moral de forma presencial.
> 
> Pero vamos, que al Salmones todo esto se la pica, él a lo que ha ido es a liarla un rato para que su ex-mujer (opusina hija de la gran puta) no se lleve al churri nuevo allí y que cuando vuelva todos se rían de ella o le pregunten por su ex-marido .




No es tan facil esto eh

conozco un caso particular de un empresario al que querian echar de un club nautico y denuncio y la justicia le dio la razon y parece ser que casi siempre readmiten al socio, es bastante dificil probar las cosas y aunque pruebes los hechos supongo que habrá derechos que esten por encima de los estatutos de los clubs y sus " normas"

Que ley prohibe ir con una chica que ejerce libremente la prostitucion a un sitio?




la gente con pasta va a juicio y le da igual soltar dinero en abogados


----------



## propellerman (14 Jul 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Jajajajaja como me gustan estas movidas



Lo mejor de todo el hilo

Enviado desde mi CPH1931 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Jul 2022)

Le pasa por rata, si hubiese contratado a una escort de confianza, esto no le habría pasado.


----------



## tartesius (14 Jul 2022)

En el abc de hoy tenéis la respuesta, no me apetece buscar el enlace. El tipo este se acaba de divorciar de una tiparraca que quiere sacarle hasta el tuétano.

Entre otras cosas la zorrupia quiere quedarse con la acción de socio del marido, que le da acceso a ese club de presuntuosos gilipollas.
El marido ha visto que la única forma de joder a su exmujer con este tema es montar un pollo y para ello ha buscado una putilla a la que de paso se habrá percutido como se merece.

Una vez dentro le habrá pedido que se ponga en topless y que monte el pollo cuando la vayan a echar. Mientras él se ha dedicado a mear en el césped y a proponer hacer un trío a una tipa aleatoria con el objetivo de que su visita a la piscina no pasara desapercibida.

El objetivo lo ha cumplido con creces, le van a echar del club con lo que su aprovechada mujer se va a joder y va a tener que apoquinar 20k por otra acción de socio si quiere entrar a la piscina a cotillear con sus amigas cotorras: "las primeras esposas". Que hay que ser subnormal para montar una chupipandi de guays y ponerle ese nombre.


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Jul 2022)

Meterse con el club es de envidiosos. 

Ahí va el que quiere y puede; no le hacen daño a nadie.


----------



## algala (14 Jul 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Meterse con el club es de envidiosos.
> 
> Ahí va el que quiere y puede; no le hacen daño a nadie.



Eso es un nido de muertos de hambre cotillas. Un rico de verdad no va a piscinas comunitarias.


----------



## pamplinero (14 Jul 2022)

Lo que pasa es que si eres socio y tienes una accion, en cierto modo, eres propietario de un "trozo" del club. No te pueden expulsar de por vida, ni quitarte la accion. Sigues siendo socio. Te aplicaran una medida disciplinaria durante un tiempo o lo que sea, pero la accion y los derechos de la misma no te lo pueden quitar. Otra cosa es que por "mala conducta" te apliquen un castigo, pero no te pueden quitar tu "accion".


----------



## pamplinero (14 Jul 2022)

Los comentarios del "ABC", algunos son remarcables:



> Según dicen la señorita gritaba a los allí presentes:
> De quién son estos melones??????
> Y la gente contestaba:
> Del señor Salmones !!!!!





> Buff, anda que no ha cambiado la noticia este desde la primera versión.
> Han pixelado las caras, han quitado la foto de ella en tetas, ya no ponen tantos datos de él, de ella, de los niños....
> Alguien con conocimientos de derecho les ha dado un tirón de orejas






> ¿Será inconsciente el constante uso de la la palabra "reputado" en el artículo o es que el periodista es un cachondo?


----------



## astur_burbuja (14 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Imaginate que eres un hombre de éxito, económico y profesional, te va bien en la vida, pero eres una persona religiosa, y has decidido casarte con tu novia, para hacerla tu esposa, y vivir una vida de represión sexual por ser del Opus; hasta ahí todo bien.
> 
> Pero después, pasas de los 50, y tu mujer, tu amada esposa, la devota religiosa, te ha metido los cuernos, te ha pegado la patada como si fueras un perro, y va a cuchillo a sablearte, mientras que los que pensabas que eran tus amigos, y amigas, se ponen del lado de ella y te convierten en el hazmereír del club.
> 
> ...



Si os enterais de donde se vende la camiseta, avisad.

Ir a piscinas privadas, clubs, o espichas con esa camiseta (y un puro), manda.


----------



## astur_burbuja (14 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> ¿De verdad veis a tantas mujeres mantenidas en las parejas de vuestro entorno ?




Devuelvo la pregunta… cuantas mujeres solas (sin pareja) , que vivan solas (no con sus pdres, amigas etc), que no tengan un divorcio encima (y por tanto paguita), conoces en tu entorno? 

Que % son respecto al total?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (15 Jul 2022)

han despedido y publicado nombres de los maltratadores?


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (15 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Devuelvo la pregunta… cuantas mujeres solas (sin pareja) , que vivan solas (no con sus pdres, amigas etc), que no tengan un divorcio encima (y por tanto paguita), conoces en tu entorno?
> 
> Que % son respecto al total?



Yo.
Estoy casada, pero no tenemos cuentas en comun, cada uno gestiona sus dineros y mantiene su piso de soltero.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (15 Jul 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> En el ABC han puesto hasta el Colegio en el que van sus hijos
> 
> Que hijos de puta, sobre todo el redactor
> 
> José Félix, el financiero que protagonizó el escándalo del club de golf de La Moraleja



Yo si fuese el fiera del cigarro me encargaria de mandarle un par de rusos al redactor de mierda este, que bien rapido ha actualizado el articulo. Seguramente les habran tirado de las orejas por todos los datos revelados y todas las posibilidades de demanda que le han dado al hombre.
Estos se creen que solo la puta de la manada tiene derecho al anonimato, la llevan clara.
Pseudopijos que se creen por encima de los demas, ojala les quiten hasta la hucha de los crios


----------



## Mandingo100 (15 Jul 2022)

With love.


----------



## dragon33 (15 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Menudo subnormal el de la Cruz Roja, de la Cruz Roja tenía que ser el mierdas ese, que ni con una mujercita puede!!
> 
> Después este será Viogenizado por sus compañeras, que se la maman gratis a los moronegros que llegan en patera.




¿Que hace la cruz roja en un club elitista y privado ehh?.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Jul 2022)

Felson dijo:


> No sé en la Moraleja, pero en Somosaguas, por poner un ejemplo que conozco, la gente, en su mayoría, son unos cenutrios y paletos de nivel Dios. Gente sin pizca de cultura, saber estar o, siquiera, oler bien. Gente de la más baja estofa como no he visto en Móstoles, Carabanchel o, incluso, Parla, Getafe o Pinto. De lo peor, en serio y lo digo en serio. Allí vive el Alfonso Alonso (que no respeta ni la más mínima regla ni siquiera de tráfico u otros, como el locutor de la Ser que, al menos, solo deja el coche en plaza de minusválidos, aunque tenga sitio dos metros más allá -algo habitual allí-. Son escoria y gentuza con un nivel intelectual y social mucho más bajo que en Alcorcón o Móstoles. Repito, lo digo en serio.



Son gente que solo sabe tener dinero.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (15 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Cuando estaban en la cocina 18h al dia, el mundo funcionaba. Y todavia la mayoria lo niega y no ve el por que.



Con ese avatar y este discurso lo dices todo, nazi de mierda.


----------



## JDD (15 Jul 2022)

Al parecer, en uno de los momento, *la mujer de 25 años y de origen brasileño se agarraba los pechos al grito «¿de quién son estos melones?» a lo que varias de las personas que estaban en ese momento en el club contestaban «¡del señor Salmones!»* 

jajaja


----------



## MC33 (15 Jul 2022)

Lo más lamentable de este vídeo es la HDP esa que grita a Alberto, que será una cerda engreída cuarterona, inútil e hija de puta, que lo más importante que habrá hecho en su puta vida será haberse casado con un empresario, y que lo único que tiene es ENVIDIA de las tetas y de la juventud de la guarrilla.... 

También hay un "Borjamari" por ahí que finge pulcritud y ejemplaridad y que quiere expulsar del club al fenómeno cuando por dentro ARDE de no ser el quien se folle y manosee las tetas a la Brasileña, en lugar de a su repugnante parienta.


----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Devuelvo la pregunta… cuantas mujeres solas (sin pareja) , que vivan solas (no con sus pdres, amigas etc), que no tengan un divorcio encima (y por tanto paguita), conoces en tu entorno?
> 
> Que % son respecto al total?



La paguita es para los hijos, no para la mujer

Se me vienen A la cabeza dos vecinas y yo misma


----------



## JuanMacClane (15 Jul 2022)

Llevo días buscandola.

Creo que me la voy a hacer yo mismo. Deberíamos hacer un pedido conjunto


----------



## Pluc (15 Jul 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> No es tan facil esto eh
> 
> conozco un caso particular de un empresario al que querian echar de un club nautico y denuncio y la justicia le dio la razon y parece ser que casi siempre readmiten al socio, es bastante dificil probar las cosas y aunque pruebes los hechos supongo que habrá derechos que esten por encima de los estatutos de los clubs y sus " normas"
> 
> ...



Añadiría que buscan ir a juicio normalmente, porque por lo general la marca España también está en los clubs y todo se hace mal o peor. Yo me refería a los contados casos donde el socio no pelea, que bien podría ser este para putear la ex-mujer opusina.

De todas maneras, en principio los estatutos son sagrados salvo que vayan en contra de alguna ley importante. Que la lumi enseñe pechotes no es ningún derecho fundamental, aunque debería serlo.


----------



## Gusman (15 Jul 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> He flipado con la gilipollez que tienen estos pijos...madre mía el.dia que sus dineros no les sirvan para ampararse y protegerse, son auténtica carne de cañón.
> Cuando llegue la purga, q llegará estos serán los que más miedo van a pasar ...



A este sinverguenza hay que expulsarle del club por lo menos 6 meses. Para que aprenda...


----------



## Pluc (15 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> La paguita es para los hijos, no para la mujer
> 
> Se me vienen A la cabeza dos vecinas y yo misma



Claro cielito lindo, si yo te paso 1000 euros al mes "por los niños" tu no te los ahorras en tocarte el coño.


----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

Pluc dijo:


> Claro cielito lindo, si yo te paso 1000 euros al mes "por los niños" tu no te los ahorras en tocarte el coño.



1000 €, eso deben ser tres niños.


----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

La compensatoria apenas se da ya


----------



## astur_burbuja (15 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> La paguita es para los hijos, no para la mujer
> 
> Se me vienen A la cabeza dos vecinas y yo misma



Si si.


----------



## astur_burbuja (15 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> La compensatoria apenas se da ya



Los cojones


----------



## astur_burbuja (15 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> La compensatoria apenas se da ya



La compensatoria si se da, y además está la “otra compensatoria”… la de miles y miles de puestos de trabajo donde un tio se esfuerza más, trabaja mas, genera mucho mas para la empresa, y cobra lo mismo que la tiparraca que está tocandose el coño al lado. 

De esos casos, a cientos conocemos todos.


----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> La compensatoria si se da, y además está la “otra compensatoria”… la de miles y miles de puestos de trabajo donde un tio se esfuerza más, trabaja mas, genera mucho mas para la empresa, y cobra lo mismo que la tiparraca que está tocandose el coño al lado.
> 
> De esos casos, a cientos conocemos todos.





Las rupturas matrimoniales aumentaron un 13 % en 2021 tras el confinamiento



La compensatoria se da un un 8,6% de los divorcios, según esa fuente .


----------



## astur_burbuja (15 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Las rupturas matrimoniales aumentaron un 13 % en 2021 tras el confinamiento
> 
> 
> 
> La compensatoria se da un un 8,6% de los divorcios, según esa fuente .



8,6% = casi no se da según vosotras. Como se nota que no habeis pagado una coca cola ni a vuestra madre en toda la vida

Cualquier % que no sea 0,0% es una puta aberración.


----------



## algala (15 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Los cojones



En la mayoría de parejas de 40 para abajo es la mujer la que tiene más ingresos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (15 Jul 2022)

algala dijo:


> En la mayoría de parejas de 40 para abajo es la mujer la que tiene más ingresos.



Discriminación sexual
Techos de cristal
Feminismo
hombrefobia


Aberrante y explicacion de muchos de los males de esta sociedad


----------



## Simonides (15 Jul 2022)

algala dijo:


> En la mayoría de parejas de 40 para abajo es la mujer la que tiene más ingresos.



¿Es impresión personal o tienes datos que lo corroboren?

- *Menos de 20 años*: 8.423,42 euros. Si eres mujer, el salario medio se sitúa en 7.277,64 euros, los hombres, sin embargo, alcanzan los 9.118,47 euros.

- *De 20 a 24 años*: 12.914,18 euros. Las mujeres ganan de media 11.100,84 euros y los hombres 14.364,46 euros.

-* De 25 a 29 años*: 17.525,91 euros. Las mujeres percibe 16.045,85 euros de media, más de 2.000 euros de diferencia con los hombres que ganan 18.930,97 euros.

- *De 30 a 34 años*: 20.763,51 euros. Se siguen apreciando las diferencias entre hombres y mujeres. Ellas ganan 18.689,23 euros frente a ellos que cobran 22.818,88 euros de media.

- *De 35 a 39 años*: 23.431,41 euros. Se dispara la brecha entre sexos.









Las mujeres trabajan gratis 51 días al año - Concilia2


La causa está en la brecha salarial, la diferencia retributiva entre lo que cobran los hombres y las mujeres.




www.concilia2.es





(La diferencia ya sabemos por qué es).

En mi grupo de amigos ni una sola mujer cobrando más que sus parejas, eso sí, todas con carrera, la mitad de nosotros sin.


----------



## pamplinero (15 Jul 2022)

Hijos de burbuja: Para mi que este hilo ya no da mas de si, pero queremos saber al final que pasa con la participacion del club, la puta, el putero, la del Opus, la charo, el incel de la cruz roja y el betazo-camarero y el club de las primeras esposas (joder, es que da para personajes de un sainete. Si hasta del "pagafantas" llegaron a hacer una peli).

Los que tengais contactos de contactos.... ya sabeis, que el mundo es pequeño, actualizar el hilo. Porque para mi que muchos personajes van a querer mantener el anonimato.
Pero queremos saber!!


----------



## Lord Vader (15 Jul 2022)

brickworld dijo:


> Calvo derroido con pelo polla de mierda en los laterales pero con suficiente dinero para sudar de todo y llevarse a una puta del Marconi a un nido de Charos viejales escandalizadas...




¿Oye, no recuerdo bien, pero el futbolista Raul no era de la colonia Marconi?


----------



## Lord Vader (15 Jul 2022)

Que alguien confirme que también tenía el coche ocupando plaza de minusválido!


----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> 8,6% = casi no se da según vosotras. Como se nota que no habeis pagado una coca cola ni a vuestra madre en toda la vida
> 
> Cualquier % que no sea 0,0% es una puta aberración.



Dato mata relato.

Ni al 10% llega y serán casos de mucha diferencia de patrimonio y personas de avanzada edad (que también se divorcian).

Más del 40% de divorcios con hijos con custodia compartida y subiendo.

Y los foreros extrañados de que las mujeres no se planteen el matrimonio como salida profesional.


----------



## anduriña (15 Jul 2022)

Simonides dijo:


> ¿Es impresión personal o tienes datos que lo corroboren?
> 
> - *Menos de 20 años*: 8.423,42 euros. Si eres mujer, el salario medio se sitúa en 7.277,64 euros, los hombres, sin embargo, alcanzan los 9.118,47 euros.
> 
> ...



No puede tener datos que lo corroboren porque no es cierto. La fuente soy yo -tienes las series en la AEAT pero me da pereza enlazarlas por tramos de ingresos.

-------------------------

Por cierto, por centrar el hilo. @Joaquim ha acertado de lleno en mi opinión. El hombre debía aguantar ciertas cosas, pero aguantaba. 

Para después acabar así. Y se ha vengado de forma muy elegante -bueno, a lo mejor, elegante no es la palabra exacta.


----------



## SPQR (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

Que yo sepa todo los divorcios tienen que pasar por juzgado. Y un 80% de divorciadas con compensatoria, ni de coña.


----------



## anduriña (15 Jul 2022)

Los datos no son ésos. Hilo de hoy: 






España 2021: 147.823 matrimonios / 90.582 divorcios, separaciones y nulidades matrimoniales.


Acaba de publicar el INE la estadística de divorcios de 2021: https://www.ine.es/prensa/ensd_2021.pdf La estadística de matrimonios se publicó hace un mes, el 15 de junio de 2021: https://www.ine.es/prensa/mnp_2021_p.pdf Tened en cuenta que los divorcios se producen en parejas que se han...




www.burbuja.info






@Simonides , aquí una serie que hice yo con datos de la AEAT por sexos donde ves lo que cuento:









Tendencias laborales intergeneraciones (sueldos) - Datos Banco de España y Hacienda


El pasado 25/05/2020 salió publicado un informe del Banco de España sobre las tendencias interlaborales en España. Aquí pasó bastante desapercibido. No es que tenga nada nuevo que no sepamos pero no está de más recordarlo. Básicamente, los salarios de los varones con estudios universitarios se...




www.burbuja.info





-----------------------

Cierro mi intervención en el hilo porque se está desviando y la historia es muy buena.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Lo más lamentable de este vídeo es la HDP esa que grita a Alberto, que será una cerda engreída cuarterona, inútil e hija de puta, que lo más importante que habrá hecho en su puta vida será haberse casado con un empresario, y que lo único que tiene es ENVIDIA de las tetas y de la juventud de la guarrilla....
> 
> También hay un "Borjamari" por ahí que finge pulcritud y ejemplaridad y que quiere expulsar del club al fenómeno cuando por dentro ARDE de no ser el quien se folle y manosee las tetas a la Brasileña, en lugar de a su repugnante parienta.



Ni dudes que ya ha buscado el teléfono de la brasileña para trincársela. En el club hay que dar imagen, fuera no


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> La paguita es para los hijos, no para la mujer
> 
> Se me vienen A la cabeza dos vecinas y yo misma



Que casualmente se quedan por ley con la madre. Y una mierda. La excusa de los hijos no se la cree nadie.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Imaginate que eres un hombre de éxito, económico y profesional, te va bien en la vida, pero eres una persona religiosa, y has decidido casarte con tu novia, para hacerla tu esposa, y vivir una vida de represión sexual por ser del Opus; hasta ahí todo bien.
> 
> Pero después, pasas de los 50, y tu mujer, tu amada esposa, la devota religiosa, te ha metido los cuernos, te ha pegado la patada como si fueras un perro, y va a cuchillo a sablearte, mientras que los que pensabas que eran tus amigos, y amigas, se ponen del lado de ella y te convierten en el hazmereír del club.
> 
> ...



La vida de cualquier hombre. Te desvives por ella y un día te pone los cuernos o te dice que se acabó el amor o te viogeniza y te manda fuera de tu casa y arruinado de por vida. Y te das cuenta de que tu vida era mentira. Todos somos "el salmones".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Que asco de voz tiene la charo joder
> 
> Esa voz cazallera solo la da la farla, el cubateo y el tabaco negro
> 
> asco es poco!!



Y por supuesto ella no se mancha las manos, siempre hay un gilipollas dispuesto a hacerlo.


----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

No las defiendo, digo que yo no las he visto y una abogada que lleva divorcios nos dijo que era cosa del pasado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> ¿De verdad veis a tantas mujeres mantenidas en las parejas de vuestro entorno ?



No les hace falta. Si no las mantiene el marido, lo hace el estado.


----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Que casualmente se quedan por ley con la madre. Y una mierda. La excusa de los hijos no se la cree nadie.



Por ley no.


----------



## kikoseis (15 Jul 2022)

SPQR dijo:


>



:


----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

Veamos los datos de la fuente:

El *43,2 % de los matrimonios disueltos no tenían hijos menores o dependientes económicamente*; el 45,2 % tenían solo hijos menores de edad, el 4,2 % solo hijos mayores de edad dependientes económicamente y el 7,4 % hijos menores de edad y mayores dependientes económicamente.

Total un 56,8% de casos en los que cabe hablar de pensión para hijos.

La *custodia de los hijos menores* fue otorgada en el 53,2 % de los casos de divorcio y separación. En el 53,1 % se le otorgó a la madre, en el 3,5 % al padre, en el 43,1 % fue compartida y en el 0,3 % se otorgó a otras instituciones o familiares.

Y por aquí diciendo que se quedan con la madre "por ley".

En el 57,5 % de los casos de divorcio y separación se asignó una *pensión alimenticia*; en el 60,2 % el pago correspondió al padre, en el 3,7 % a la madre y en el 36,1 % a ambos cónyuges.

56,8% de casos con hijos dependientes y 57,5% de pensiones alimenticias. No es el número clavado pero se le parece.

43,1% de custodias compartidas y 36,1% de pensión a ambos padres cuadra bastante también.

En el 8,6 % de las separaciones y divorcios se fijó una *pensión compensatoria* y en el 87,5 % de ellas el pago fue asignado al esposo.

7,525% de pensiones compensatorias pagadas por hombres.

Pero ojo que estos también entran en las estadísticas:

En los divorcios y separaciones de cónyuges del mismo sexo se adoptaron medidas de custodia de hijos menores en el 18,8 % de los casos. De ellos, en el 35,8 % la custodia la obtuvo uno de los dos cónyuges y en el 64,2 % fue compartida. Además, se asignó una pensión alimenticia en el 19,3 % de los casos.


----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

Supongo que la fuente de esos datos son sus cojones morenos


----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

Yo cito mis fuentes, usted pone números porque sí


----------



## Dr Robert (15 Jul 2022)

Simonides dijo:


> ¿Es impresión personal o tienes datos que lo corroboren?
> 
> - *Menos de 20 años*: 8.423,42 euros. Si eres mujer, el salario medio se sitúa en 7.277,64 euros, los hombres, sin embargo, alcanzan los 9.118,47 euros.
> 
> ...



Datos de un pasquín publicitario de UGT.... permiteme que los ponga más a remojo que una encuesta del CIS de Tezanos.
Máxime cuando admiten en su método de cálculo esto :




> Si tomamos como referencia el *salario medio bruto por hora,* no tenemos cuenta las pagas extra, los complementos por rendimiento o las remuneraciones especiales. Así, por ejemplo, el cómputo de los salarios por hora que hace *Eurostat *no incluye datos sobre contratos que no sean a tiempo completo (el Banco Central Europeo los incluye en la categoría de subempleo) cuando más de dos millones de mujeres, frente a 794.100 hombres, trabajan a tiempo parcial.
> 
> Lo apropiado, por tanto, es calcular la diferencia entre sexos en las retribuciones con *los salarios anuales brutos* porque así se pueden conocer los ingresos reales entre las trabajadoras y los trabajadores. Esto, medir los salarios anuales brutos, es lo que hace el *INE*



Con un par.... 
Podrían también meter en la muestra a las mujeres que no trabajan asignándoles un salario anual de 0€. Si la idea es crear una brecha, pues se crea lo más gorda posible, y ya.

Ni se cortan. Total, deben de saber que el rebaño al que están destinados sus pasquines tiene la comprensión lectora de un niño de 8 años.


----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

En el País Vasco, y unas cuantas CCAA más, con hijos la opción preferente es la custodia compartida por ley.

No sé de dónde se saca que yo defienda la existencia de pensión compensatoria.No he dado un solo argumento a favor.

Sencillamente le pido fuente para los datos que presenta que difieren enormemente de los de la noticia.

Mi Fuente : Las rupturas matrimoniales aumentaron un 13 % en 2021 tras el confinamiento


----------



## anduriña (15 Jul 2022)

Con lo maravilloso que era hasta hilo hasta dos páginas atrás.

¡Vivan el Sr. Salmones y las prostitutas brasileiras!


----------



## Yomismita (15 Jul 2022)

Vamos a ver....

Usted dice... 95% de Casos custodia para la Madre... el artículo da otra cifra...

Usted dice... 80% de divorciadas con pensión compensatoria ... el artículo da otra cifra... usted dice... pero en los divorcios sin hijos se hace por notario y ahí puede haber compensatoria ... pero sigue sin justificar esa cifra del 80%...


----------



## Larva (15 Jul 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Con lo maravilloso que era hasta hilo hasta dos páginas atrás.
> 
> ¡Vivan el Sr. Salmones y las prostitutas brasileiras!



Están enzarzados dos tarados discutiendo de leyes de divorcio manchado el hilo más mítico del año, me cago en la puta.


----------



## VYP de Álava (15 Jul 2022)

SPQR dijo:


>



No pillo esta foto


----------



## Life park (15 Jul 2022)

Existe modo de votar a este hombre como presidente de gobierno? Incluso sería el primero en levantar la bandera tricolor si se pudiera postular como jefe de estado


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (15 Jul 2022)

Puto amo y fuera


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Jul 2022)

Buah, esta tía se va a forrar


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (15 Jul 2022)

Ahí vemos a una piara votantes del PP, sincojones y mediocerebros para gestionar una situación no estipulada en su mierdosa programación mental


----------



## Mandingo100 (15 Jul 2022)

Tiene que ser cara porque está buena. además este incidente la va a revalorizar.


----------



## SPQR (15 Jul 2022)

A ver si esta le gusta mas.









VYP de Álava dijo:


> No pillo esta foto


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (15 Jul 2022)

Qué fina!


----------



## opilano (15 Jul 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Ni en la Moraleja podemos vivir a gusto
> 
> *Que crack se lleva a una señora, donde hay mas putas por metro cuadrado de toda España*.



Magistral.


----------



## Azote87 (15 Jul 2022)

Salmones manda , auténtico alfa español . El Cid campeador de la era moderna


----------



## Azote87 (15 Jul 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> En el ABC han puesto hasta el Colegio en el que van sus hijos
> 
> Que hijos de puta, sobre todo el redactor
> 
> José Félix, el financiero que protagonizó el escándalo del club de golf de La Moraleja



Salmones no ha hecho ningún delito para que estos Estos hijos de la gran puta de abc vayan a cuchillo


----------



## Avioncito (15 Jul 2022)

Jajajajaajajajajajaj


----------



## Avioncito (15 Jul 2022)

La verdad que todo es tragicómico.

Por un lado, el tio con un comportamiento bochornoso y pir otro, lo que dices, hasta un look para la ocasión.

Jajajjjajaja


----------



## VYP de Álava (16 Jul 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> A ver si esta le gusta mas.



Pero quienes son las tias esas


----------



## Azote87 (16 Jul 2022)

Deberiais hacer alguna conjunta de la camiseta del diosarro de salmones

volviendo a ver el vídeo el papelon del pijo paco del lacoste verde : “es te tío es un impresentable ejjjj, sanción seis meses sin entrar en este club “

aguantar a tipos como ese y la charo que tiene la misma voz que mi ex suegra debe ser insoportable y encima pagar mucho dinero , menuda fauna el club ese de pijos


----------



## VYP de Álava (16 Jul 2022)

Ah la segunda es la montero?


----------



## Larva (16 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Jajajajaajajajajajaj
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124581



Falta el cigarro y sostenerlo como si fuera un PORRO, mano libre en el bolsillo y cara de victoria


----------



## Larva (16 Jul 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> Deberiais hacer alguna conjunta de la camiseta del diosarro de salmones
> 
> volviendo a ver el vídeo el papelon del pijo paco del lacoste verde : “es te tío es un impresentable ejjjj, sanción seis meses sin entrar en este club “
> 
> aguantar a tipos como ese y la charo que tiene la misma voz que mi ex suegra debe ser insoportable y encima pagar mucho dinero , menuda fauna el club ese de pijos



Además, deberíamos entrevistar al Salmones y traerlo al foro explicándole que es nuestro profeta.


----------



## Freedomfighter (16 Jul 2022)

Esa chica puta tiene más Alma que todos esos gilipollas aburguesados juntos.



Que me da!!! que me daaaa!! grita histérica la que sí que es una puta mala y manipuladora.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Dato mata relato.
> 
> Ni al 10% llega y serán casos de mucha diferencia de patrimonio y personas de avanzada edad (que también se divorcian).
> 
> ...



El dato es aberrante. Y un 40% de compartida es de Tercer Mundo, es decir, al nivel fisico y mental de la española media


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Dato mata relato.
> 
> Ni al 10% llega y serán casos de mucha diferencia de patrimonio y personas de avanzada edad (que también se divorcian).
> 
> ...



El dato que mata a la española, es el % de matrimonios mixtos (hombre español-mujer extranjera) y el % de divorcios de esas parejas respecto a los matrimonios español-paticorta.


----------



## Yomismita (16 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> El dato es aberrante. Y un 40% de compartida es de Tercer Mundo, es decir, al nivel fisico y mental de la española media



Lo que ustedes digan hoygan.

Segun un conforero que me ha metido al ignore es el 95% de custodias para la madre por que el lo dice, aunque sacas los datos y hay un 43% de custodia compartida. Pues bien.


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Jul 2022)

Aunque llego tarde al hilo, quiero dejar mi conclusión del video

Puta: la protagonista y heroína del vídeo, además de las labores habituales, ha sido contratada para liarla y sale a hombros de la maestranza.
En poco tiempo hace de todo, insulta, escupe, amenaza, reparte y sin dejar de poner cachondo a todo el que pasa por delante.

Socorrista: 33 años, virgen y se mete a segurata con la sana intención de restregarse con la puta. Se va a estar haciendo pajas hasta que se le quede la mano como el pie de san pedro. Si le dejan en un tatami con la puta, sale corriendo.

Aliade: probable marido de la charo que graba y cobra a partes iguales. opusiano. Refleja al compinche del villano en los cuentos de niños, tonto sin remedio, su personaje no tiene inquietudes ni desarrollo.

Jefe: revienta el templo de los pijo forraos con más arte que José Tomás. Es como el entrenador que ve a sus jugadores ganar la champions. Cotempla, satisfecho y seguro como su operación ha salido según lo establecido. No le sube el pulso lo más mínimo incluso teniendo en cuenta las copas y rayas que lleva en lo alto.


La charo: cobarde, lianta y cansina como su putísima existencia. No soporta que una guarra 376 años más jóven ande poniendo los miembros de su marido y resto de pijos como las bielas del Titanic. Aunque la podría enterrar en dinero (del marido) odia a la puta por no poder ser ella en ese momento.


----------



## pandillero (16 Jul 2022)

La camiseta es una imagen corporativa de NH donde trabaja o trabajaba el campeón.





Por si alguien quiere hacerse una camiseta.


----------



## pandillero (16 Jul 2022)

Arriba la camiseta de Salmones


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (16 Jul 2022)

Si mete Mediaset o el que fuere a esta chica brasileña en un reality ... arrasa .


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2022)

Que Amez por dios !.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2022)

Es tuyo el chop??? es superamerrimo.
A mi el tio desde el minuto 0 me parecia Hanibal en plan... joderos putas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2022)

Un tio que se ha levantado de la siesta de una patada en los cojones. Y claro ahora pues...


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Jul 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1124779




Esto es verdad?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Esto es verdad?



No se Rick, graven con V...


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (16 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Esto es verdad?



Correcto. La señora se ha metido en un buen follón.
La gente está indignada con el trato que le dan a salmones y a su amiga.


----------



## JDD (16 Jul 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En los comentarios de la noticia hay un mensaje que dice ser de la prostituta...
> 
> "Olá, sou Sol e escrevi este poema como reclamação do clube Moraleja. Dulce es a la codicia cuanto alcanza ?doblar el oro inútil, que ha escondido;?sin tener otro afán, ni por sentido,?meditar ya el placer, ya la esperanza. ??Dulce es también a la feroz venganza,?que no obedece al tiempo ni al olvido,?los sedientos rencores que ha sufrido? apagar entre el fuego y la matanza.?? A un bien aspira todo vicio humano;?teñida en sangre, la ambición impía ?sueña en el mando y el laurel glorioso.?? Sola tú, envidia horrenda, monstruo insano, ni conoces ni esperas la alegría;?que ¿dónde irás que no haya un venturoso?"



Tal vez sea la misma brasileña que publicó hace tiempo un anuncio que decía algo así como:
Muchacha brasileira, 26 años, piel blanca, tetas perfectas, culito respingon, la chupo de maravilla, culta, estudios universitarios, cuatro idiomas, soy tan inteligente que aún no me explico cómo he terminado de puta.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Jul 2022)

JDD dijo:


> Tal vez sea la misma brasileña que publicó hace tiempo un anuncio que decía algo así como:
> Muchacha brasileira, 26 años, piel blanca, tetas perfectas, culito respingon, la chupo de maravilla, culta, estudios universitarios, cuatro idiomas, soy tan inteligente que aún no me explico cómo he terminado de puta.



Y tú eres tan inteligente que aún no te explicas cómo has escrito esto.


----------



## Hamtel (16 Jul 2022)

Dime con qué personaje del sainete del Club de la Moraleja empatizas y te diré cómo eres


He leído inicios de novela con menos punch. La gente paga Netflix por menos. Uno ya quiere saber qué será de cada personaje, qué sucedió en sus vidas el día después del aquelarre, qué tal durmieron esa noche, espantando bajo la ola de calor a demonios en forma de globo mamario, en forma de pecho...




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Avioncito (16 Jul 2022)

Se suele decir (yo no lo aplico, pero se dice), que el que folla pagando, termina ahorrando


----------



## Avioncito (16 Jul 2022)

Cuando a algo lo llmamos genialidad, esto es


----------



## Avioncito (16 Jul 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1124779



Pues le van a pagar la puta, la indumentaria y unas buenas vacaciones al Salmones.

Joder, en realidad es una jugada maestra.

1-Me cobro venganza de mi ex.
2- Hundo en la mierda la imagen del club.
3- les demando y encima me indemnizan.

Por algo el abuelo Salmones es millonario y un empresario reputado


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (16 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Pues le van a pagar la puta, la indumentaria y unas buenas vacaciones al Salmones.
> 
> Joder, en realidad es una jugada maestra.
> 
> ...



Solo falta ponerle a esta historia un corrido mexicano , pero la version "The Luxe " cuesta 15000 Dolares .


----------



## Avioncito (16 Jul 2022)

VeteranoCobaya dijo:


> Solo falta ponerle a esta historia un corrido mexicano , pero la version "The Luxe " cuesta 15000 Dolares .



Jajajajajajaajaj 15.000?

Este prende fuego a lo que toque, 15mil es propina para Salmones


----------



## pandillero (16 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que a la chica le ha pagado bien Salmones y la publicidad va ha repercutir en su trabajo con una subida de clientes buena.
Estoy seguro que su teléfono echa humo estos días.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1124779



Sí por favor. Indemnización al salmones, a la brasileña y que echen a la mal follada y al socorrista. Karma karma.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

JDD dijo:


> Tal vez sea la misma brasileña que publicó hace tiempo un anuncio que decía algo así como:
> Muchacha brasileira, 26 años, piel blanca, tetas perfectas, culito respingon, la chupo de maravilla, culta, estudios universitarios, cuatro idiomas, soy tan inteligente que aún no me explico cómo he terminado de puta.



Precisamente porque es inteligente ha acabado de puta.


----------



## Guanotopía (16 Jul 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1124779



Sea real o fake, ha dado en la puta diana, si la Charo es empleada la ha cagado bien, a ver qué socio está tranquilo sabiendo que Marta puede grabar y difundir cualquier desliz que cometan en el club, si los pillan metiendo una rayita, metiendo mano al chico de las toallas, etc.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Dime con qué personaje del sainete del Club de la Moraleja empatizas y te diré cómo eres
> 
> 
> He leído inicios de novela con menos punch. La gente paga Netflix por menos. Uno ya quiere saber qué será de cada personaje, qué sucedió en sus vidas el día después del aquelarre, qué tal durmieron esa noche, espantando bajo la ola de calor a demonios en forma de globo mamario, en forma de pecho...
> ...



Para estar escrito por una mujer, no está mal.

"
*Dime con qué personaje del sainete del Club de la Moraleja empatizas y te diré cómo eres*
Lorena G. Maldonado  @lorenagm7





16 julio, 2022 02:55GUARDAR

El sainete viral de esta semana del Real Club de la Moraleja resume el mundo, como le pasa a los dramas de pueblo. Esos vídeos de la reyerta de la masa _cool_ (por decir algo) contra La Lumi brava, que había sido invitada a la piscina por el pieza de su cliente para más tarde resultar expulsada de los territorios pijos por hacer _topless_ (contraviniendo las normas del garito de élite), hablan de todas las máscaras del ser humano.







El Salmones y La Lumi, expulsada del Club de la Moraleja por hacer topless.


He leído inicios de novela con menos _punch_. La gente paga Netflix por menos. Uno ya quiere saber qué será de cada personaje, qué sucedió en sus vidas el día después del aquelarre, qué tal durmieron esa noche, *espantando bajo la ola de calor a demonios en forma de globo mamario, en forma de pecho operado, en forma de misil brasileño*.
Dime con cuál te identificas y te diré quién eres. Dime de parte de cuál te pones y te adivino el verano, que hoy vengo esotérica.
Hay que reconocer que la trama mejora con cada visionado. Yo le he dado alguna vuelta ya a la película y cada vez me deja más desencajada. Me río, pero también me hiela la risa, como la tragicomedia cañí definitiva, españolísima, berlanguiana.
Imposible discernir de entrada quién es la víctima y quién es el verdugo.
Pero, como en _El ángel exterminador _de Buñuel, uno sabe que ante esa situación excepcional, lo que está brotando de cada uno de ellos es algo terrible, íntimo, pornográfico e insoportable: el verdadero carácter, como en los sueños gamberros donde la moral del mundo no aplica. *Qué bien hacen de ricos zafios los ricos. Es sin duda su mejor papel*.
Nos siguen llegando por pinganillo nuevas informaciones, quién sabe si falsas. Pero qué importa ya eso en este julio tórrido y devastado del _Más Periodismo_ ferreril. A este lado sólo queremos relato, salsilla, verbena.
Hoy me enviaron un audio de un presunto amigo del putero (más conocido como El Salmones) donde le contaba a otro figura que el tipo fue a montar el pollo a la piscina por un ataque de cuernos. Por lo visto, su esposa se la había jugado y le iba a quitar la membresía del club, así que dijo "mira, que nos quiten lo bailao, ya me voy yo antes con unas _pitukas_ a que me echen de allí a pedradas, y voy a procurar que esté delante mi suegro".
Nada en esta vida como faltar. Una cosa muy del despecho, lo de tener menos luces que un barco pirata. Pero si no fuera por estos ratitos…
*La Tarantina*
Así llamaremos a la señora que graba compulsivamente. Una dama de voz cazallera entregada al rodaje, al plano, a la secuencia. Una mujer al servicio del testimonio, una auténtica mami del celuloide, ínclita autora del vídeo de nuestros amores (por él, gracias). Cuatro minutos y medio de historia del cine.
La Tarantina se toma tan a pecho (literalmente) la expulsión de la prostituta del club que de entrada no sabes si está trabajando (¿es portera?). Pero al rato se descubre como otra socia devastada de aburrimiento a fuerza de golf, martinis y clases de bachata.
La Tarantina quiere jaleo. La vida sin currar a ratos se hace larga y mansa. Sus hijos se hicieron mayores. La manicura de esta semana aún no se desconchó. El _Hola!_ de este mes no la remueve. El sol pegaba fuerte en el cráneo aquella tarde.
Así que la tía se lio la manta a la cabeza y se embarcó en el periodismo gonzo, juez y parte de la escaramuza. Lleva tantos años pagando el club que ya casi lo siente suyo, incluso da órdenes al jardinero: "Pódame ese arbusto un poco más, que lo veo rebelde".
Es de esa gente que se busca tarea por figurar, por mantenerse ocupada y reforzarse en sus puestos de mando. Prueba viva de que el tiempo libre nos matará. Y de que el reloj en el Real Club se mueve excesivamente lento.
La Tarantina parece un poco víctima en un primer visionado, porque algún manotazo se lleva. *Pero en cuanto la escuchas un par de veces, le hueles la mala hostia desde Cuenca*. Si no hay noticias, sé tú la noticia: ese es su mantra. Ella viene _subía_ a un tigre.
La Tarantina le habla de "usted" a la peña porque está grabando y luego quiere pasárselo a sus amigas divorciadas del yoga sin quedar de ordinaria, pero persigue a La Lumi para buscarle la boca (y eso que la chica se está echando un piti tan ancha en una silla de madera, ya con las tetillas bajo el telón).
Nuestra cineasta amateur no veía unos pechos así desde los 90, desde que *Jesús Gil* pasó por el club. Y se lo hará pagar a La Lumi hasta su último suspiro estival. Mira que azuza la polémica La Tarantina, pero cuando El Gorila Blanco (un portero bastante airado con polo de ese color) responde a la voz de su ama y engancha a la chavala al grito de "ya está bien, coño", ella recula y dice "Alberto, no, déjala".
Sibilina, La Tarantina. Siniestra cuanto menos.
Enseguida vuelve a su teatro: "¡Ahhh!, no, no, ¡oye, que me has pegado en el brazo!" o "a mí me ha dado un puñetazo". Hombre, un puñetazo es otra cosa, nena. "¡Que me pega, que me pega!", advierte Antoñita la Fantástica. Un dulce. *Marujita Díaz* a su lado era una chica sencilla.
*La Lumi*
Hay que reconocer que la chavala no pilló el bikini más discreto que encontró aquel día en el armario, pero si lo que hizo el cirujano se lo van a comer los gusanos, que lo disfruten los cristianos. O algo así era. La Lumi es brasileña, pero farfulla prácticamente en hebreo, *de esto que notas la maldición acercarse a zancada grande y llegarle a los nietos de tus nietos*, da igual dónde te escondas.
La tía maneja fuerza, fuerza colosal, fuerza bruta recién exportada de la Cuenca del Amazonas, y eso se sabe y se siente porque habrá tenido que defenderse con faltonismo de mucho subnormal a lo largo de una vida previsiblemente desgraciada.
No me gustaría deberle dinero. La Lumi te mete un bolsazo y te viste de torero. La Lumi te mete un mecherazo y tú me dirás para qué te sirve el máster. "Venga, abandonen", le dice la Tarantina, afectada como ella es. "Claaaro que sí", responde La Lumi con la rabia de las clases bajas, en pura revancha poética. *Y si no hay poesía ya les digo yo que habrá revés*.
La Lumi se enfrenta sola al mundo como una miura galáctica, como en verdad habrá hecho siempre, porque al espectador se le olvida que La Lumi no está ahí porque no tuviera nada mejor que hacer esa tarde, sino porque a lo largo de la jornada había tenido que tirarse sin ganas ninguna, bajo pago, a El Salmones (como su propio nombre indica, a contracorriente).
La Lumi maneja la soledad tremenda del idioma extranjero y del cuerpo usado, y con ellos se rebela, a trompicones, herida de clasismo. Se quita la placenta de la humillación y vuelve a su papel una última vez: "¿Dónde está mi marido?". Todavía nos revienta la moto y no nos reímos tanto.
*El Salmones*
Su marido no era, pero menos mal, porque vaya joya. El notas no emite un solo sonido en todo el vídeo. Es de la escuela estoica. O igual es que los puteros son hombres de pocas palabras: les puede la acción. La acción orquestada, de hecho, a fuerza de billetera.
Me recuerda el tipo a El Gran Lebowski cuando le apuntan con una pistola y él se da un baño, tan pancho. Esa inquietante tranquilidad. La da el poder, entiendo, la da el dinero. Es socio premium, guionista en la sombra, espectador el resto del tiempo.
Tiene carisma, El Salmones. Ya se ha convertido en héroe nacional aun siendo mexicano, buena prueba de lo inclusivos que somos en este país cuando se trata de la gracieta. Le están echando a los perros y él se fuma un cigarro como tu cabeza, como si la cosa no fuera con él (¿habrá algo más masculino?).
Es probable que haya tomado alguna droga y vea el patio desde un ojo de pez. *Ray Loriga* decía que una sola raya de coca te deja como un Cristo sujeto a un solo clavo.
No mueve un dedo por La Lumi. La amenaza de llamar a la policía no le achanta en su pachorrismo. Por él, como si viene el Papa. Lleva una camiseta que reza _With Love_, con un par. El Salmones, como *Bertín Osborne*, ha venido a la vida a veranear.
*El Patrón*
Ternura da el caballero del polo verde, al que llamaremos El Patrón porque viene un poco a poner orden, sin éxito. Las compuertas del infierno ya se han abierto. Voz grave y sapiencia envuelta en vocabulario campechano. Maneja empresas, me juego el cuello. *Fernando León de Aranoa* le hizo una película. Es el racionalista absurdo de la tangana: cree que puede imprimir cordura en medio del desquicie.
Se hace el ofendido. Él es un hombre de Estado contemplando cómo se pelean dos ratas por un churro, y eso le agrieta el estatus. Apela a los argumentos, a las penalizaciones. "A este impresentable, sanción, ¿eh?". Que si hay que picarle billete al Salmones, que si seis meses fuera del club. Luego sube a un año. Más tarde desliza su expulsión: es como un niño.
Intenta inaugurar una conversación macha con el putero, sin saber que no son de la misma especie. Aún confía en la autoridad. Los cuerpos y fuerzas de este país no harán nada por él. No ha entendido que la vida es una orgía de pasiones. No ha entendido que su viejo Club es hoy un burdel de almas desdentadas.
*El Brazo Tonto de la Ley*
Así llamaremos al socorrista. Un chico pacífico, un traidor de clase. ¿No ha visto este muchacho_ Los Santos inocentes_? Lo hace todo mal. Ni defiende a La Lumi (con quien tiene mucho más que ver que con los socios premium de un club que jamás podrá pagar y que siempre le mirarán como a un intruso) ni tampoco puede reducirla, lo que resulta mucho más patético.
La chavala le pone la pierna encima con una facilidad pasmosa. Se irá calentito a casa. Vaya llaverillo: estamos salvados con esta seguridad. Las gafillas caídas bajo la nariz (¿a quién podría rescatar del agua con ellas?), el uniforme demasiado ceñido.
Me imagino su vida y algo me conmueve. Una novia que no le hace mucho caso. El curso de auxiliar de piscinas debajo del brazo, sacado el verano pasado. Un piso compartido con tres o cuatro delincuentes comunes en Ciudad Lineal. "Para, para", le suplica a la Lumi. "¡Pero no me muerdas!". No es ella. Es tu conciencia, nene.
*Las Mosquitas*
El corrillo de musas de Hércules que se acerca a última hora a meterse en el plantel, cuando ya todo el pescado está vendido. Cuatro, cinco personas contra una prostituta que no levanta más de metro y medio. Igual la juerga se le ha ido de las manos a la élite, ¿no?
"Provocadora, más que provocadora", le grita una de ellas a La Lumi. ¿Quién insulta así? ¿No es demasiado largo y cacofónico? ¿No es poco sonoro y falto de gusto? Deberían escuchar más a don *Federico Jiménez Losantos*. Feliz verano. 
"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Pues a mis 40 y muchos y habiendo conocido a las mujeres, prefiero a esa Sol que a cualquier mosquita muerta.


----------



## Tedy K.G.B. (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para estar escrito por una mujer, no está mal.
> 
> "
> *Dime con qué personaje del sainete del Club de la Moraleja empatizas y te diré cómo eres*
> ...



Muy bueno , me he reido mucho un analisis bastante acertado.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Jul 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Dime con qué personaje del sainete del Club de la Moraleja empatizas y te diré cómo eres
> 
> 
> He leído inicios de novela con menos punch. La gente paga Netflix por menos. Uno ya quiere saber qué será de cada personaje, qué sucedió en sus vidas el día después del aquelarre, qué tal durmieron esa noche, espantando bajo la ola de calor a demonios en forma de globo mamario, en forma de pecho...
> ...




Este artículo es la prueba de porque por cada mujer escritora de calidad (no hay ninguna viva actualmente, para aclarar dudas a las choni foreras) hay 500 hombres.

Intenta ser graciosa e ingeniosa y da pena. Normal que trabaje en El Español, fijo que es amiga de la feminazi mujer del jefe. Además de carente de estilo y gracia, es una lameculos. Solo asi se entiende el último toque a “Fedeguico” para quedar bien con el jefe.

Este similacro de “perro-rista” deberia ser enviada al Club con ma chusma del video y deberiamos encargarle a la leyenda foril @cebollo que nos deleitara con una columna del corazón de las suyas, analizando el video.


----------



## JDD (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para estar escrito por una mujer, no está mal.
> 
> "
> *Dime con qué personaje del sainete del Club de la Moraleja empatizas y te diré cómo eres*
> ...



*Una dama de voz cazallera*
Nos leen.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

JDD dijo:


> *Una dama de voz cazallera*
> Nos leen.



Somos una fuente fiable.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## menudofacha (16 Jul 2022)

No os término de entender, hacer topples en el club está prohibido, ¿Si yo voy con los huevos al aire en la primera comunion de vuestro sobrino como me hechais? ¿De buen rollo?

Enviado desde mi M2103K19G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pamplinero (16 Jul 2022)

Se vienen cositas:









Sol, la 'escort' de lujo de la Moraleja, recibe 400 'whatsapps' vejatorios al día: "Vamos a denunciar a quienes captaron y difundieron las imágenes"


Sol, la escort de lujo brasileña que acompañó a un cliente a la piscina del club de la Moraleja, es la protagonista de la historia viral del verano. Fue grabada y fotografiada...




www.elmundo.es








> El despacho Jiménez y Lozano, del que es socio Antonio, ha accedido este viernes a la defensa de Sol.



Vamos a tener folletin.







PD: Ya no es puta, ahora es "scort".


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Jojojojo, que grande!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

La están bombardeando por todos lados. Espero que los denuncie y se lleve una buena tajada.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (16 Jul 2022)

El tío se llama Salmones y lleva un pantalón color salmón jajaja de traca.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Pues le van a pagar la puta, la indumentaria y unas buenas vacaciones al Salmones.
> 
> Joder, en realidad es una jugada maestra.
> 
> ...



Bueno no nos pongamos estupendos, al señor Salmones ( un crack!!!) se le ha ido el tema de las manos.
En principio queria montar un numero, suficientemente importante, para que a su exmujer le diera verguenza aparecer por alli una buena temporada... y ya.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (16 Jul 2022)

Pretty Woman versión Paco .


----------



## Avioncito (16 Jul 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Bueno no nos pongamos estupendos, al señor Salmones ( un crack!!!) se le ha ido el tema de las manos.
> En principio queria montar un numero, suficientemente importante, para que a su exmujer le diera verguenza aparecer por alli una buena temporada... y ya.



Está claro que se le ha ido de las manos, pero grabaciones mediante, van a salir aún peor parados los del Club, que él, que es quien lo ha iniciado todo jejeje


----------



## Avioncito (16 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Jojojojo, que grande!!



Tio, como se hacen los memes?, Es que tengo una pila en mente, pero no puedo plasmarlos jajajajajaja


----------



## Avioncito (16 Jul 2022)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> El tío se llama Salmones y lleva un pantalón color salmón jajaja de traca.



No lleva el de la que se avecina, una camiseta con el nombre de su tienda de mariscos? Jajajajajajaj.

Pues si va a montar el lío, se monta bien o no se hace jajajajajaj


----------



## LMLights (16 Jul 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Yo creo que a la chica le ha pagado bien Salmones y la publicidad va ha repercutir en su trabajo con una subida de clientes buena.
> Estoy seguro que su teléfono echa humo estos días.



La retaco ha pasado a ser de lujo y musa pajilleril del foro. SIN DUDA.









Sol, la 'escort' de lujo de la Moraleja, recibe 400 'whatsapps' vejatorios al día: "Vamos a denunciar a quienes captaron y difundieron las imágenes"


Sol, la escort de lujo brasileña que acompañó a un cliente a la piscina del club de la Moraleja, es la protagonista de la historia viral del verano. Fue grabada y fotografiada...




www.elmundo.es












Quienes grabaron la aparición de Sol y su cliente en la piscina, no pidieron permiso para hacerlo. *"Le han sacado medio desnuda en un contexto de privacidad*. Es verdad que algunas imágenes se grabaron para demostrar que no se le estaba agrediendo. Fue un momento muy tenso, de muchísimo nerviosismo, y pueden entenderse algunas reacciones.* Lo que no se entiende es su posterior difusión*. Vamos a denunciar toda la situación para intentar restaurar el perjuicio de la dignidad y el honor sufridos".

*SOL NO QUIERE SACAR TAJADA*
Antonio Lozano anuncia que Sol denunciará a quienes grabaron y difundieron las imágenes que han generado tanta conversación en las redes sociales. "Denunciaremos a esas personas. Irá al juzgado. Será el juez quien se encargue de identificarlas. Nosotros no vamos a forzar al club a hacerlo. *Ni Sol quiere asfixiarlo ni sacar tajada*".

Aquello del periodismo ciudadano está anegando al despacho de asuntos relacionados con la invasión de la intimidad. *"Estamos desbordados ahora mismo"*, confiesa Lozano. "El melón por abrir es ése. Los periodistas tenéis formación para saber cuándo puede grabarse o no y qué se puede o no difundir. Es inaceptable lo que está sucediendo con el resto de personas. *No son profesionales de la información y se dedican a difundir imágenes de otros a diestro y siniestro*. Y acaban teniendo más repercusión que los medios".

Ya saben que fueron al menos dos personas quienes difundieron las imágenes. "No tienen ningún tipo de filtro". Sol está sufriendo las consecuencias de esta popularidad envenenada. "Cada día recibe 400 mensajes vejatorios en WhatsApp*. También la llaman para amenazarla de muerte, insultarla y hacerse pasar por personas que ofrecen dinero a cambio de su silencio*. Hemos iniciado la causa legal".


No es sólo la revelación y la difusión de imágenes. "Confluye un posible delito de lesiones y aquellas personas que la contactan por WhatsApp, *pueden estar incurriendo en un delito de vejaciones injustas e incluso amenazas*", explica Lozano. "La gente piensa que es anónima cuando reenvía un mensaje o escribe determinadas cosas. Tienen sensación de impunidad. El juzgado tiene mecanismos para saber en menos de 24 horas quién eres y dónde vives. *Es difícil de entender cómo siguen haciendo leña del árbol caído*".

Los mensajes también entrarán en la denuncia, "aunque entiendo que el juez no tendrá en cuenta todos *los delitos leves contra el honor y se centrará en lo mollar*". Sol, la prostituta a la que echaron de un club social, sólo quiere "resarcir el daño sufrido y estar tranquila. No es nuestro estilo aconsejar a los clientes que vayan a hacer daño".



Te pega un tetazo, (que me pega, que me pega)........ 

TETAS FUERAAAAAA !!!!


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jul 2022)

UNGERN dijo:


> Lo raro es que en el club no haya ningún encargado de seguridad. Don Alberto y el gafitas piscinas se están excediendo de sus funciones y además actuando de manera desproporcionada. Si la brasileña les denuncia por maltrato de obra lo mismo gana y les quedan antecedentes penales, aunque no creo que lo haga. Si es lista más le vale aprovechar la "fama" que ha cogido y subir el caché.
> 
> En un club más o menos presentable se habrían presentado dos hombres de traje y la habrían invitado a salir del club acompañandola hasta la puerta con una sonrisa. En caso de que se hubiera negado habrían llamado a la policía.
> 
> La mujer de Salmones va loca por ingresar en el club de las primeras esposas, que deben considerarse a si mismas como la élite del club y no soportaron que una mulata en tanga les robase el protagonismo.



Los socios pagan de cuota 20.000 euracos al año y no tienen ni un Davitin en la puerta, joder, menudo fraude, que demigrancia!!


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jul 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> La retaco ha pasado a ser de lujo y musa pajilleril del foro. SIN DUDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SI no quiere sacar tajada bien tonta es; pero bueno, no hagas caso de lo que dicen, sino de lo que hacen.


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2022)

A los trabajadores de ese club se les ha ido la pinza totalmente, como sabéis estoy de segurata en una urbanización, hace un par de años unas chicas se pusieron en top less en la piscina comunitaria y también una Charo me dijo que las echase de la urba, yo le dije que ir en top less no estaba específicamente prohibido en ningún reglamento, la Charo me estuvo odiando todo el verano.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2022)

davitin dijo:


> A los trabajadores de ese club se les ha ido la pinza totalmente, como sabéis estoy de segurata en una urbanización, hace un par de años unas chicas se pusieron en top less en la piscina comunitaria y también una Charo me dijo que las echase de la urba, yo le dije que ir en top less no estaba específicamente prohibido en ningún reglamento, la Charo me estuvo odiando todo el verano.



Y aunque lo este, a ver esas charos son las que promueven leyes por las que si tocas a la chavala a la que se le cae el pelo es a ti, por mas que seas la autoridad alli. 

A mi me dicen eso y le digo tal cual, es una mujer si la toco es agresion y el que va al calabozo 72 h hasta puesta a disposicion judicial soy yo. Yo les digo que se han quejado ustedes... pero las echan ustedes. Y las dejas cenadas para el año entero.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2022)

Ya te han dicho las primeras esposas... esas saben que en cuanto el marido se pega la vuelta se follan una escort porque los tienen a dos velas, pero mientras ellas sean las oficiales y provean de pastuqui no hay puto problema, y eso no es prostitucion, pero es algo muy parecido.


----------



## Manoliko (16 Jul 2022)

Me he perdido la historia.

Donde puedo ver el vídeo?


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (16 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Pues le van a pagar la puta, la indumentaria y unas buenas vacaciones al Salmones.
> 
> Joder, en realidad es una jugada maestra.
> 
> ...



4. Me hago un ídolo social!
La cagada del club ha sigo monumental publicando el vídeo.


----------



## Hamtel (16 Jul 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Me he perdido la historia.
> 
> Donde puedo ver el vídeo?


----------



## Avioncito (16 Jul 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> 4. Me hago un ídolo social!
> La cagada del club ha sigo monumental publicando el vídeo.



Date cuenta que si lo querían usar para su defensa en un hipotético juicio, se guarda como prueba pero clasificada, no que salga a la luz.

Se les va a caer el pelo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (16 Jul 2022)

Pero si es que lo peor de todo es que la chavala se iba sola. Y se ponen a tocarle los ovarios las charos para humillarla. 
Que sera puta, pero es persona.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (16 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Sea real o fake, ha dado en la puta diana, si la Charo es empleada la ha cagado bien, a ver qué socio está tranquilo sabiendo que Marta puede grabar y difundir cualquier desliz que cometan en el club, si los pillan metiendo una rayita, metiendo mano al chico de las toallas, etc.



Es que como dice el email, la discreción es uno de los mayores valores de este tipo de clubs.
Esta bien que les llamen la atención si está molestando a otros usuarios, o incumpliendo las reglas. Pero hay que tener mano izquierda para manejar la situación.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (16 Jul 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pero si es que lo peor de todo es que la chavala se iba sola. Y se ponen a tocarle los ovarios las charos para humillarla.
> Que sera puta, pero es persona.



Es lamentable la actuación del club. La gente está indignada con el trato, tanto a la chica como al socio.
No es de recibo, ni tratarla así cuando está diciendo que se va a ir, ni publicarlo y que se haga viral.
Esa mujer ha cavado su propia tumba, y se lo merece. 
Me sorprende que haya gente con esos cargos que sea tan ingenua.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues a mis 40 y muchos y habiendo conocido a las mujeres, prefiero a esa Sol que a cualquier mosquita muerta.



Como mínimo con Sol siempre podrás decir "que me quiten lo follado".


----------



## Yomimo (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para estar escrito por una mujer, no está mal.
> 
> "
> *Dime con qué personaje del sainete del Club de la Moraleja empatizas y te diré cómo eres*
> ...



Yo empatizo claramente con el Salmones, es un crack.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La vida de cualquier hombre. Te desvives por ella y un día te pone los cuernos o te dice que se acabó el amor o te viogeniza y te manda fuera de tu casa y arruinado de por vida. Y te das cuenta de que tu vida era mentira. Todos somos "el salmones".



Todos somos el Salmones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Yo empatizo claramente con el Salmones, es un crack.



Todos. Salmones for president.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

davitin dijo:


> A los trabajadores de ese club se les ha ido la pinza totalmente, como sabéis estoy de segurata en una urbanización, hace un par de años unas chicas se pusieron en top less en la piscina comunitaria y también una Charo me dijo que las echase de la urba, yo le dije que ir en top less no estaba específicamente prohibido en ningún reglamento, la Charo me estuvo odiando todo el verano.



Siempre son charos las que se quejan del topless.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (16 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Los socios pagan de cuota 20.000 euracos al año y no tienen ni un Davitin en la puerta, joder, menudo fraude, que demigrancia!!



Son 2.000, más las acciones, que estarán por los suelos.


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Jul 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1124723
> 
> 
> La camiseta es una imagen corporativa de NH donde trabaja o trabajaba el campeón.
> ...



trabajaba de dueño


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí por favor. Indemnización al salmones, a la brasileña y que echen a la mal follada y al socorrista. Karma karma.





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para estar escrito por una mujer, no está mal.
> 
> "
> *Dime con qué personaje del sainete del Club de la Moraleja empatizas y te diré cómo eres*
> ...




Que buen artículo, como pone a cada uno en su lugar, y como la gente se queda sin careta en 4 minutos de vídeo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Alberto, espero que te echen, te caiga una buena y no te vuelvan a contratar.
La puta la que tiene más clase en el vídeo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pero si es que lo peor de todo es que la chavala se iba sola. Y se ponen a tocarle los ovarios las charos para humillarla.
> Que sera puta, pero es persona.



Tiene más clase la puta que todas esas charos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Jul 2022)

Pero entonces, la charo que grababa era una miserable empleada? Joder, con la forma y maneras con las que hablaba pensaba ue era socia y multimillonaria!!! Española de libro.

Quiero miseria, despido y carcel para la Charo y el subnormal del socorrista.

Para el huelebragas del socio que pide expulsión para nuestro Ídolo SEÑOR Salmones, quiero escarnio público, foto de “su jefa”… menudo huelebragas.

Reedito: una empleada de medio pelo, maneja y controla asi a 4 tios???? Merecemos la puta extinción.

Extranjera o PLOMO, joder!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

A Alberto se le va a caer el pelo.


----------



## kikoseis (16 Jul 2022)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Porque no es ni remotamente normal que un club donde va gente que nada literalmente en billetes no tengan un mínimo de seguridad en condiciones. Como señalaban en otro comentario, los armarios roperos en primer lugar están para intimidar con buenas palabras y si ya la cosa de verdad se va de madre pues también con eso pueden lidiar.
> 
> Por otro lado, como bien se ha señalado, que jodidamente lamentable y denigrante la actuación del socorrista. Espero que le caiga una buena demanda.



Que club elitista privado ni gaitas, si tienen un socorrista de la Cruz roja. 

Ultramillonarios no son capaces de pagarse un socorrista, y lo buitrean de la cruz roja, probablemente porque alguien tiene contactos y ha hecho "gestiones".


----------



## Hamtel (16 Jul 2022)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Son 2.000, más las acciones, que estarán por los suelos.



18.000 precio actual. 110.000 cuando estaba CR7



https://www.realclublamoraleja.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/TarifasRCGLM2021.pdf











De los 110.000€ de Ronaldo a los 16.000€ de hoy: así cayó la acción del Golf La Moraleja


En la última década, los 6.000 socios del Golf La Moraleja han visto desplomarse un 80% el valor de sus títulos, sangría que el candidato que aspira a destronar al presidente promete corregir




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Pero entonces, la charo que grababa era una miserable empleada? Joder, con la forma y maneras con las que hablaba pensaba ue era socia y multimillonaria!!! Española de libro.
> 
> Quiero miseria, despido y carcel para la Charo y el subnormal del socorrista.
> 
> ...



Pero no se ha manchado las manos en todo el vídrio. Lo hacen otros por ella.


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Jul 2022)

Esa se ha llevado sus buenos honorarios y probable propina. De donde es y a lo que se dedica, no creo que sea ni la primera ni la última vez que se meta en fregaos de este estilo.
Encima ahora la querrá catar mucha gente, además de que ya tiene abogados para sacarle al club los hígados, no tiran por agresión, porque por ahí no hay grandes lesiones, sino por los videos.
Ni en el mejor sueño del Salmones podría haber salido mejor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> SI no quiere sacar tajada bien tonta es; pero bueno, no hagas caso de lo que dicen, sino de lo que hacen.



Ya tiene abogados, que la estarán asesorando para sacarles hasta el último céntimo.


----------



## Yomimo (16 Jul 2022)

La tetona y el Sr. Salmones deben ser indemnizados.


----------



## Yomimo (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Alberto, espero que te echen, te caiga una buena y no te vuelvan a contratar.
> *La puta la que tiene más clase en el vídeo.*



No, el qué tiene más clase es Salmones aunque parezca de broma.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> trabajaba de dueño
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni a Berlanga ni a Valle-Inclán se les habría ocurrido algo así, la realidad supera la ficción; Martin Scorsese debería hacer una película de esto, y convertir al Salmones, su camiseta "Together with love", sus shorts salmón y su puro, en un icono cultural global; una mezcla entre el prota de American Beauty, el de Un día de Furia, Tyler Durden y el Lobo de Wall Street a lo Paco, que mola mas.


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Pero entonces, la charo que grababa era una miserable empleada? Joder, *con la forma y maneras con las que hablaba pensaba ue era socia y multimillonaria!!! Española de libro.*
> 
> Quiero miseria, despido y carcel para la Charo y el subnormal del socorrista.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joaquim (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Siempre son charos las que se quejan del topless.

































El talentoso realizador Narciso "Chicho" Ibáñez Serrador, creador del emblemático "Un, Dos, Tres", conocía a las Charos a la perfección, y con su "Historia de la Frivolidad" las retrató.






Historia de la frivolidad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## pamplinero (16 Jul 2022)

A ver, a la puta la han pagado para "montar la escenita" eso casi seguro. Sin mas.

Lo de echarla con violencia, eso corrio a cargo de la charo. Si no hubiera estado ahi la charo, la hubieran invitado a abandonar el club y se hubiera ido, de malas maneras, pero ser hubiera ido (como asi iba a ser hasta que la charo se puso a charear). 
Y esta claro que el Salmones sabia que se iba a montar un numero (que de eso se trataba, de montar un numero), pero no sabia que iba a haber "violencia charista" en el desalojo.


----------



## Yomimo (16 Jul 2022)

eloy_85 dijo:


> Esa se ha llevado sus buenos honorarios y probable propina. De donde es y a lo que se dedica, no creo que sea ni la primera ni la última vez que se meta en fregaos de este estilo.
> Encima ahora la querrá catar mucha gente, además de que ya tiene abogados para sacarle al club los hígados, no tiran por agresión, porque por ahí no hay grandes lesiones, sino por los videos.
> *Ni en el mejor sueño del Salmones podría haber salido mejor.*



Salmones tenía que dar un paso más para joder a la ex y al suegro, casarse con la tetas a lo Prettywoman


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (16 Jul 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> yo me follé a una brasileña que tenía unas tetas así hechas, un poco menos grandes pero misma forma casi puedo recordar el tacto ufff
> 
> no sé qué cirujanos hay en Brasil que lo hacen distinto a los balones con estrabismo que tienen otras



Doy fe, Bro.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim (17 Jul 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Salmones tenía que dar un paso más para joder a la ex y al suegro, casarse con la tetas a lo Prettywoman


----------



## astur_burbuja (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya tiene abogados, que la estarán asesorando para sacarles hasta el último céntimo.




Pensad una cosa. Los miles y miles de euros que el Club tendrá que pagar (sus socios) y el escarnio publico, es porque tienen a una Charo trabajando alli.

Es la hostia!!!! Una charo te controla a 4 tios, monta un pollo, amenaza con que la estan agrediendo falsamente y acaba grabando y aportando una prueba de como se maltrata a una inmigrante ilegal.

Es de locos


----------



## spica22 (17 Jul 2022)

No entiendo porque se la expulsa, si ella ya estaba tapada, osea tenía un top. Ya había obedecido su norma interna. 
El video y su difusión fue con muy mala intención de la mujer, no sólo expone el rostro de la prosti sino que expone las tetas, al arrastrarla con violencia vuelven a quedar descubiertas. Y ella en vez de pixelar lo difunde así. El objetivo era humillarla estigmatizarla marcarla socialmente. Me recuerda a la película italiana Malena. 
La prostituta capta enseguida sus verdaderas intenciones y es a la única que dice que la va a procesar denunciar.


----------



## astur_burbuja (17 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> A ver, a la puta la han pagado para "montar la escenita" eso casi seguro. Sin mas.
> 
> Lo de echarla con violencia, eso corrio a cargo de la charo. Si no hubiera estado ahi la charo, la hubieran invitado a abandonar el club y se hubiera ido, de malas maneras, pero ser hubiera ido (como asi iba a ser hasta que la charo se puso a charear).
> Y esta claro que el Salmones sabia que se iba a montar un numero (que de eso se trataba, de montar un numero), pero no sabia que iba a haber "violencia charista" en el desalojo.




No descarteis que Salmones supiera que iba a estar la Charo y le iba a dar este juego


----------



## V. R. N (17 Jul 2022)

¿Por qué pelotas importa tanto un mexicano y una prostituta brasileña?
Anda a la mierda ya, hay que liarla parda en el Congreso si no nos gusta toda la mierda que hay montada.
¿Hacemos algo ya?, me importa más todo lo que nos meten a diario, esto es una distracción patética.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> ¿Por qué pelotas importa tanto un mexicano y una prostituta brasileña?
> Anda a la mierda ya, hay que liarla parda en el Congreso si no nos gusta toda la mierda que hay montada.
> ¿Hacemos algo ya?, me importa más todo lo que nos meten a diario, esto es una distracción patética.



Para poder cambiar algo necesitas que la mayoría de la población esté dispuesta a ello. En España, entre rojos, progres, chiringuitos, etarras, feminazis, okupas, inmis, gente con paguitas y demás escoria, ya tienes a más de la mitad de la población que no va a mover un dedo. Divide y vencerás.
Déjanos que nos riamos un rato.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Casi 30 años y siguen trabajando siempre los mismos actores. En España si no eres progre (de mierda) no trabajas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Pensad una cosa. Los miles y miles de euros que el Club tendrá que pagar (sus socios) y el escarnio publico, es porque tienen a una Charo trabajando alli.
> 
> Es la hostia!!!! Una charo te controla a 4 tios, monta un pollo, amenaza con que la estan agrediendo falsamente y acaba grabando y aportando una prueba de como se maltrata a una inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Es de locos



El poder del coño en España. Y de un coño que no quiere nadie además.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

spica22 dijo:


> No entiendo porque se la expulsa, si ella ya estaba tapada, osea tenía un top. Ya había obedecido su norma interna.
> El video y su difusión fue con muy mala intención de la mujer, no sólo expone el rostro de la prosti sino que expone las tetas, al arrastrarla con violencia vuelven a quedar descubiertas. Y ella en vez de pixelar lo difunde así. El objetivo era humillarla estigmatizarla marcarla socialmente. Me recuerda a la película italiana Malena.
> La prostituta capta enseguida sus verdaderas intenciones y es a la única que dice que la va a procesar denunciar.



Esa mujer (y todas) sabe que Sol va a captar la atención de todos los tíos, y que todos están dispuestos a todo por la niña, mientras que por un coño seco y mujeres malfolladas ninguno está dispuesto a hacer nada. ¿Por qué crees que las mujeres se maquillan y dedican horas a trapitos y a ponerse guapas? Saben que su problema siempre es otra mujer que sea más joven, más guapa y que se ofrezca más que ellas. Y eso las pone muy nerviosas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

La charo
Alfredo
El socorrista
El Cayetano


----------



## V. R. N (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para poder cambiar algo necesitas que la mayoría de la población esté dispuesta a ello. En España, entre rojos, progres, chiringuitos, etarras, feminazis, okupas, inmis, gente con paguitas y demás escoria, ya tienes a más de la mitad de la población que no va a mover un dedo. Divide y vencerás.
> Déjanos que nos riamos un rato.



Ya, pues alguien tiene que empezar, porque eso es lo típico de no limpio los cristales que en unos poco días llueve, y entonces están siempre sucios....
Nos podemos reír, aunque poca gracia tiene ya nada. En esta cloaca de vagos, putas y parásitos se va a quedar Rita.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Ya, pues alguien tiene que empezar, porque eso es lo típico de no limpio los cristales que en unos poco días llueve, y entonces están siempre sucios....
> Nos podemos reír, aunque poca gracia tiene ya nada. En esta cloaca de vagos, putas y parásitos se va a quedar Rita.



No sé qué edad tienes pero los que tenemos ya una edad pensábamos lo que tú cuando éramos jóvenes y con los años te das cuenta de que este país no tiene solución. La izmierda lo controla TODO. Dentro de año y medio verás que vuelven a ganar LOS MISMOS.


----------



## V. R. N (17 Jul 2022)

Ya me da igual todo...si me veo sola en mis ideas me largaré de España, de Europa. Ya no reconozco esta basura económica, moral ni social.


----------



## V. R. N (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No sé qué edad tienes pero los que tenemos ya una edad pensábamos lo que tú cuando éramos jóvenes y con los años te das cuenta de que este país no tiene solución. La izmierda lo controla TODO. Dentro de año y medio verás que vuelven a ganar LOS MISMOS.



Soy de los 80, suficiente para ver socialismo, la mal llamada derechilla y la dictadura esta socialcomunista actual. Tengo claro que el milagro del puñetazo en la mesa, vara verde y España como me gustaría no lo voy a ver. En año y medio me largo a deslomarme y prosperar fuera de aquí. No me quedaré a amargarme viendo lo que es esto.


----------



## astur_burbuja (17 Jul 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> A ver, a la puta la han pagado para "montar la escenita" eso casi seguro. Sin mas.
> 
> Lo de echarla con violencia, eso corrio a cargo de la charo. Si no hubiera estado ahi la charo, la hubieran invitado a abandonar el club y se hubiera ido, de malas maneras, pero ser hubiera ido (como asi iba a ser hasta que la charo se puso a charear).
> Y esta claro que el Salmones sabia que se iba a montar un numero (que de eso se trataba, de montar un numero), pero no sabia que iba a haber "violencia charista" en el desalojo.



La ex del Salmones a quien deberia odiar y culpar de que no va a sacar nada de esto, es a la Charo. Pero como son tias las dos, diran que la culpa de esto es del patriarcado. 

En serio, quiero miseria y carcel para la Charo y el mangina del socorrista. Se le veia joven, necesitamos ejemplarizar con brutalidad en él, asi quizas salvemos a una generación entera del peor y mas humillante huelbraguismo del mundo: el de los españoles detras de charos españolas.


----------



## astur_burbuja (17 Jul 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Soy de los 80, suficiente para ver socialismo, la mal llamada derechilla y la dictadura esta socialcomunista actual. Tengo claro que el milagro del puñetazo en la mesa, vara verde y España como me gustaría no lo voy a ver. En año y medio me largo a deslomarme y prosperar fuera de aquí. No me quedaré a amargarme viendo lo que es esto.



Con dos cojones. Le deseo buena suerte y que si se hace millonario, nos mande F-35 para arrasar con todo esto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Con dos cojones. Le deseo buena suerte y que si se hace millonario, nos mande F-35 para arrasar con todo esto.



Los que se van nunca vuelven.


----------



## Joaquim (17 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> La ex del Salmones a quien deberia odiar y culpar de que no va a sacar nada de esto, es a la Charo. Pero como son tias las dos, diran que la culpa de esto es del patriarcado.
> 
> En serio, quiero miseria y carcel para la Charo y el mangina del socorrista. Se le veia joven, necesitamos ejemplarizar con brutalidad en él, asi quizas salvemos a una generación entera del peor y mas humillante huelbraguismo del mundo: el de los españoles detras de charos españolas.



Eso de "El Club de las Primeras Esposas" me hace vincular este hilo con este otro...









Religión: - Todas las beatas de mi pueblo son ahora FEMINISTAS (el feminismo es una nueva religión?)


Y por cierto @GonX, el voto femenino lo consiguió el partido laborista, no la causa feminista, a ver si te vas a pensar que lanzar bombas incendiarias es conseguir algo... No me he referido solo al derecho al voto, sino en genereal sin especificar ninguno en concreto.




www.burbuja.info











Sabiendo como son de Gregarias las Mujeres, y mas las Charos con quien detenta el poder, tenga la teoría que esa Beata Opusina que era la esposa del Sr. Salmones, se ha cambiado de religión, y se ha pasado al Feminismo, mas bien al Charismo, para pasar así a ser aceptada por las Hembras Alfa de la Moraleja, las de "El Club de las Primeras Esposas", y eso pasaba, obviamente, por darle la puñalada, cual sacrificio ritual, a su esposo, el Sr. Salmones.

Por eso, tengo la teoría de que el Sr. Salmones, a por quien iba realmente a vengarse, era a por las Charos de "El Club de las Primeras Esposas", que son las que le han comido la cabeza a su ex-mujer en plan Secta, y le han destrozado el matrimonio.


----------



## Joaquim (17 Jul 2022)

Por cierto, este análisis no es completo sin analizar, valga la redundancia, la película "El Club de las Primeras Esposas", cuyo miembro Premium, por cierto, Ivanka Trump, la palmó el otro día.







Ya en el poster podemos ver Manhattan de fondo, y unas Karen, antes de que existiera el concepto Karen, la Charo Usano, vestidas masculinas, con tacones y fumando un puro, vamos, envidia de pene freudiana de manual...



Observad que el fondo es de color morado, vamos, que ya nos iban haciendo programación predictiva del Feminazismo que venía en 1996, con los Demonrats en la White House, como no.

Y la frase "Don´t get mad, Get Everything", sería así como se fría y ve a cuchillo a quitárselo todo a tu ex-marido.









El club de las primeras esposas (1996)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: En Nueva York, tres mujeres maduras, antiguas compañeras, coinciden en el entierro de una amiga común. Son tres divorciadas que llegan a la conclusión de que sus maridos las han abandonado por mujeres ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Veamos la Sinopsis:

_En Nueva York, tres mujeres maduras, antiguas compañeras, coinciden en el entierro de una amiga común. Son tres divorciadas que llegan a la conclusión de que sus maridos las han abandonado por mujeres más jóvenes. Deciden entonces formar un club para vengarse de ellos. (FILMAFFINITY)_

Vamos, victimización femenina, empoderamiento, y odio al varón.

Para que veamos que el Feminazismo de hoy ya era promovido por Hollywood, con mayor o menor sutileza, en los 90.



Pues señores, de esta película Hembrista y Misándrica, tomaron el nombre la Chupipandi de Charos Puritanas de la Moraleja, que pidieron que fueran expulsados, de malas formas y con vejaciones, nuestra querida Sol y nuestro admirado Sr. Salmones.

No deja de ser irónico que una de las segundas esposas sea Sarah Jessica Parker, la de Sexo en Nueva York, y la otra la Jessie de Salvados por la Campana, celebre por la película Showgirls de 1995, que la convirtió en mito, a la par que terminaba con su carrera como actriz y estrella ascendente.

Si un error hemos cometido en nuestra época, es dejarnos colar, e incluso aplaudir, mierda ideológica tóxica, disfrazada de "entretenimiento", que manipulaba la mente de la población con el objetivo de una agenda muy concreta, que al pasar de los años es tan evidente que van a calzón quitado, pues ya ni necesitan disimular.


----------



## astur_burbuja (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los que se van nunca vuelven.




Yo volvi.


----------



## V. R. N (17 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Con dos cojones. Le deseo buena suerte y que si se hace millonario, nos mande F-35 para arrasar con todo esto.



Si me hago millonaria sería mecenas de algún movimiento para la resistencia. Comprar canales de TV, y pim pam pim pam liarla...... propaganda de verdad.

Vamos señores, déjense de putoides y pónganse a costillear dialécticamente, o a batazos  como prefieran.....a progres. Fuera complejos.
Yo por mi parte ¿tengo pussypass no?, pues hala a fusilar feminazis, rabian a muerte....


----------



## eloy_85 (18 Jul 2022)

en este caso no, porque los que la maltratan no son los que la contratan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Por ley no.



Los huevos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Yo volvi.



Hay excepciones porque echan mucho de menos a la familia y tal, pero en general no vuelven.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Si me hago millonaria sería mecenas de algún movimiento para la resistencia. Comprar canales de TV, y pim pam pim pam liarla...... propaganda de verdad.
> 
> Vamos señores, déjense de putoides y pónganse a costillear dialécticamente, o a batazos  como prefieran.....a progres. Fuera complejos.
> Yo por mi parte ¿tengo pussypass no?, pues hala a fusilar feminazis, rabian a muerte....



La única forma sería que hubiera otra guerra civil. Es la única forma de parar a esa gentuza.


----------



## V. R. N (18 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La única forma sería que hubiera otra guerra civil. Es la única forma de parar a esa gentuza.



Esp no será porque ahora tenemos a los chavales más cobardes, atontados y con menos testosterona de la historia


----------



## Yomismita (18 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los huevos.



El 43% de divorcios con hijos menores en custodia compartida no existen entonces.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

El Sr. Salmones o el club de las primeras esposas: el otro debate del club de la Moraleja


Una escort escandaliza en uno de los clubes más exclusivos de España al hacer topless en la piscina




www.larazon.es











*El Sr. Salmones o el club de las primeras esposas: el otro debate del club de la Moraleja*
*Una escort escandaliza en uno de los clubes más exclusivos de España al hacer topless en la piscina*





Sol, la chica expulsada del club de golf de La Moraleja

REBECA ARGUDO
CREADA17-07-2022 | 03:06 HÚLTIMA ACTUALIZACIÓN17-07-2022 | 00:39 H
*Las **polémicas** estivales, como la canción del verano*, siempre vienen de dos en dos. Y si en el 95 cantábamos tanto el Venao como el «Quiero Verte», en este 2022 postpandémico, tras la controversia mangacortismo vs mangalarguismo, nos llega ahora la dicotomía Club de las Primeras Esposas o Sr. Salmones.

*Noticias relacionadas*


*Polémica. Sol, la chica expulsada de un club de La Moraleja: “Yo estaba con el cliente”*

*Lujo. Grupo Pedro Jaén La Moraleja: ciencia, tecnología y experiencia de la mano de los mejores dermatólogos*
Todo comienza como un apacible día cualquiera en el Club de Golf de La Moraleja, reducto privilegiado de la élite madrileña, pero pronto se convertirá en la más maravillosa escena sicalíptico-costumbrista que se recuerda desde las primeras suecas en playas mallorquinas. Así lo relata un testigo: «Llega un pavo como mamao, drogao… un viejo con una puta de veinte años, estupendona… Haciendo el show: meando en unos arbustos, se cayó al salir de la piscina…». Quizá fuera eso, o que la meretriz hacía topless en tan decoroso lugar, o el hecho de que se agarrase las tetas al grito de «¿de quién son estos melones?» mientras varios de los presentes contestaban con entusiasmo «¡del Señor Salmones!». *El caso es que un grupo de señoras, conocidas como «El Club de las Primeras Esposas”», solicitaron su expulsión, que fue ejecutada con dificultad y dudosa fortuna por Alberto y El Socorrista, actores secundarios involuntarios de este vodevil impagable.* El escritor y columnista José Antonio Montano, doctor en polémicas estivales y autoridad indiscutible en la materia, no duda en manifestar su entusiasmo: «Estoy fascinado con el asunto», nos dice. «El presidente Sánchez lo daba todo en el debate sobre el estado de la nación... pero solo lo vio el 8 %. España estaba pendiente del señor del pantaloncito rosa y la señorita en topless. Ellos son los verdaderos antisistema. Ahora que el podemismo lleva vida de chalet, esos dos personajes han dinamitado la pijipax burguesa de un club de La Moraleja. Ninguna Femen ha conseguido jamás lo que ha conseguido esa mujer, y no me refiero solo al volumen de las tetas. Es que ha sido punk, anarquista, indomable. ¡Pero qué maravilloso espectáculo el de la libertad! Las fuerzas represivas (el socorrista, la jefa...) intentaban doblegarla, pero era una fierecilla indomable. Y mientras, el señor del pantaloncito rosa lo miraba todo como una mezcla de Nerón del microincendio que había provocado, y de sereno Séneca. Ha sido un espectáculo más grande que la vida».







El señor Salmones fue uno de los protagonistas del escándalo en el Club de La Moraleja FOTO: FOTO LA RAZÓN
El gran José María Nieto, ilustrador y humorista gráfico, que ha seguido el caso con rigurosidad, no duda en posicionarse al lado del Sr. Salmones: «Es imposible no simpatizar con ese personaje que reacciona al desmoronamiento de su vida sofisticada con un “a la mierda todo», montando un escándalo catastrófico para su posición social. *Esa imagen del perdedor fumando un pitillo, con su «together with love» en la camiseta, su pantalón corto y su calva, conmueve mi solidaridad masculina más profunda».*

Y es que la kermés dominguera esconde una intrahistoria de drama familiar que la convierte en una sofisticada (en el planteamiento, quizá no tanto en la ejecución) venganza que nada tiene que envidiar a los mejores episodios de Dinastía:* un divorcio complicado y la pretensión de la esposa infiel de quedarse con la membresía del elitista club desembocan en un «a mí no me echas tú que me echan ellos» escandalazo mediante. «Lo tiene todo»,* apunta el periodista Cristian Campos, «drogas, putas, el OPUS, sexo, alcohol, guerra de clases, inmigración rica, inmigración pobre, guantazos, bolsazos, cuernos, estoicismo, vendettas, defensores del reglamento, traidores de clase… Es imposible no sentirse magnéticamente atrapado y tomar partido».


*El periodista Jose Ignacio Wert, lo hace por el «club de las primeras esposas*»: «La gracia de un club privado es que vele por sus normas. Creo que el personaje más fascinante de esta historia, en la mejor tradición de Berlanga y la familia Leguineche, es el señor del polo verde que reclama airado las sanciones. Las vidas de los ricos pueden alternar (perdón por el verbo) fragmentos de Visconti con otros de Ozores, pero no conviene que estos se solapen en el mismo plano espacio-temporal».

El escritor y periodista Javier Menéndez-Flores es defensor de que «cualquiera con un mínimo de decencia verá en el señor Salmones a un referente del saber estar. Esa sangre fría, ese cuajo de titanio en un momento de máxima tensión, nos habla de un tipo que nada tiene que perder porque ya lo ha perdido todo, y un caballero debe ponerse siempre del lado de los perdedores. *Al ver a alguien con semejante temple la imaginación da un brinco y situamos a míster Salmones como piloto de helicópteros en Saigón en el 68*, o como miembro de los Tédax, o quizá como negociador en un asalto con rehenes. Pero la realidad es siempre mucho más prosaica: es un separado cornudo que decidió morir matando. Llegó con una bomba humana al club donde poseer un máster en tontería es requisito fundamental para ser admitido como socio y dejó que se activara solita. Pero en vez de echar a correr se quedó observando la explosión agarrado a su pitillo y con el escroto bien apretado por unas bermudas rosas. Qué arte, joder. Es el Keith Richards de los maridos despechados».


Yo aplico aquí el filtro «Pasolini», concluye Campos, un comunista de la línea dura que se posicionó a favor de la policía en los enfrentamientos con los estudiantes universitarios en la Roma de 1968* «porque los policías son hijos de pobres, vienen de las periferias, campesinas o urbanas»*. Es decir, que empatizo muy fuertemente con la brasileña y le deseo lo mejor en la vida. Dicho lo cual, el verdadero personaje magnético es la señora que lo graba todo, una villana que destila una refinada malevolencia agresivo-pasiva que servidor solo ha visto en las películas de Disney. Por fin España tiene una Maléfica a la altura de la original.

" Me he imaginado a Pajares y Esteso con las camisas de palmeras y el cigarrito en la boca, las pijas escandalizadas y me ha encantao la escena, para haberla visto en directo!!!. "


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> El 43% de divorcios con hijos menores en custodia compartida no existen entonces.



Será porque ellas han tenido compasión. Aún así, quiero yo ver las condiciones de esas "custodias compartidas". Ellas no pierden NUNCA.


----------



## uberales (18 Jul 2022)

Desde aquí quiero dar mi apoyo a tan insigne caballero y a la damisela. Me merecen más respeto que todo ese grupo de lagartas de ex mujeres.


----------



## Saco de papas (18 Jul 2022)

67 páginas colega...


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (18 Jul 2022)

@javiwell 
tienes que contratar a la putanga para la proxima temporada de la fruteria.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> 67 páginas colega...



Pocas me parecen. Estos son los mejores hilos.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (18 Jul 2022)

_El señor Salmones fue uno de los protagonistas del escándalo en el Club de La Moraleja FOTO: FOTO LA RAZÓN
El gran José María Nieto, ilustrador y humorista gráfico, que ha seguido el caso con rigurosidad, no duda en posicionarse al lado del Sr. Salmones: «Es imposible no simpatizar con ese personaje que reacciona al desmoronamiento de su vida sofisticada con un “a la mierda todo», montando un escándalo catastrófico para su posición social.* Esa imagen del perdedor fumando un pitillo, con su «together with love» en la camiseta, su pantalón corto y su calva, conmueve mi solidaridad masculina más profunda».*

Y es que la kermés dominguera esconde una intrahistoria de drama familiar que la convierte en una sofisticada (en el planteamiento, quizá no tanto en la ejecución) venganza que nada tiene que envidiar a los mejores episodios de Dinastía:* un divorcio complicado y la pretensión de la esposa infiel de quedarse con la membresía del elitista club desembocan en un «a mí no me echas tú que me echan ellos» escandalazo mediante. «Lo tiene todo»,* apunta el periodista Cristian Campos, «drogas, putas, el OPUS, sexo, alcohol, guerra de clases, inmigración rica, inmigración pobre, guantazos, bolsazos, cuernos, estoicismo, vendettas, defensores del reglamento, traidores de clase… Es imposible no sentirse magnéticamente atrapado y tomar partido». _


Ya me olía a numerito preparado con nocturnidad y alevosía como venganza 

¿Perdedor? eso la gran mayoría que en su situación hubiesen agachado las orejas y entregado su acción del club a la zorra para "no meterse en más líos". Él prefirió liarla bien y no darle esa satisfacción, saliendo con la cabeza bien alta.

Un grande el Sr. Salmones. Aprended betillas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (18 Jul 2022)

#TodosSomosSalmones

#SalmonesEstaEnMiCasa


----------



## BudSpencer (18 Jul 2022)

67 páginas y no hay ni una sola foto de la adúltera, además del Opus, el combo escabroso perfecto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Malvender (18 Jul 2022)

Es curioso que desde un punto de vista ético, creo que el 99% estamos de acuerdo en que los auténticos golfos e inmorales no son el Salmones ni la putilla brasileña, sino toda esa carcundia de las primeras esposas y sus mariachis


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Jul 2022)

Espero que la historia llegue a Méjico y apoyen al gentleman Salmones, esta historia todavía podría dar mucho entretenimiento.


----------



## astur_burbuja (19 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay excepciones porque echan mucho de menos a la familia y tal, pero en general no vuelven.



No es que ma eches de menos. Es que se mueren y se hacen mayores.
En este foro se habla mucho de emigrar, y es una solución que recomiendo hacer a los jovenes siempre. Pero hay que saber de que se habla, y solo se sabe cuando se vive. Estar en paises extranjeros es jodido ganando mucho billete, no me imagino como tiene que ser subsistiendo. Y seamos serios, la mayoría de españoles (y foreros) que se vayan ahora al extranjero en plena crisis global, con suerte trabajarán de camareros o dependientes. Tanto ellos como ellas, que están incapacitadas para poder competir ejerciendo debido a sus taras mentales. 

Muchos de los pocos que se vayan (porque para emigrar hay que tener muchos cojones y mas caracter) van a pasarlas muy putas fuera.

Creo que a dia de hoy la solucion mas efectiva seria una revolucion interna violenta


----------



## Cormac (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1130040



hijo de puta, denigrando al presidente de los npcs


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Sep 2022)

¡Grande el Salmones!

Ay pillín... 


Paz y Bien.


----------



## JuanMacClane (22 Sep 2022)

Este hilo merece CHIN CHE TA


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (22 Sep 2022)

Otra


----------



## Ivar (26 Sep 2022)

Borjamari dijo:


> La TV repugnante como siempre, la culpa del putero que lo único que hace es no hacer nada, y sobre los que la empujan,la agarran, la descalzan, la tiran al suelo mientras la graban, ni palabra. Este Prats de lo más hipócrita de la televisión. Me juego un brazo a que el mismo es putero y cocainómano.



Al Matías prats se le ha visto en puticlubs de lujo en Madrid. No es ningún secreto


----------



## Ivar (27 Sep 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Vamos a ver....
> 
> Usted dice... 95% de Casos custodia para la Madre... el artículo da otra cifra...
> 
> Usted dice... 80% de divorciadas con pensión compensatoria ... el artículo da otra cifra... usted dice... pero en los divorcios sin hijos se hace por notario y ahí puede haber compensatoria ... pero sigue sin justificar esa cifra del 80%...



@Yomismita 
CÁLLATE YA PUTA!!!! TÚ Y EL MARICÓN DE @Cozumel que no paráis de ensuciar el hilo. Os váis al ignore los dos, chupapollas hijos de la gran puta que no valéis ni para tomar por culo


----------

